# Looking for a TTC Buddy...



## DHime

I don't know if this is a good spot for this but I would like to put this in for the other newbies who feel a bit lost and needing a buddy to go through this with.
I don't have any friends TTC so I only have people asking me if I have lost my mind.
The answer of course is yes and glad of it.
Anyone else needing a TTC Buddy or 2?


----------



## tina89

Ohh i would love to be your TTC buddy. I love sharing signs and experiences. May I know more about your TTC journey? How long have you been trying and which cycle day are you now? I am 4 days late for my AF and still getting BFN's. So disappointing in fact. I am trying for 4 cycles now.


----------



## Rockabybaby

Hey there,
This is my first ever post :) I had been having a look around for a lil while, its pretty cool! Would love to keep in touch with ye while we are on our TTC journey if thats k? Had been feeling a little lost until i saw your post and thought this is a good place to start. Not beein trying for too long myself, this will be my 2nd cycle, 6 days till i can test so fingers crossed :) Tell me a little bout your journeys, syptoms etc


----------



## Allyson11

Oh this is my second cycle, I think I'm 19 cd? I would love to have buddies to share with since we're ttc in secret


----------



## DHime

wow
Congrats to you guys for making the big decision~ 
My hubbie and I have been trying for about 3 weeks now. We were having so much fun trying that I forgot to track cycle days though so I gotta wait for AF to figure it out. (lol)
Been getting AF symptoms so far but still no AF. Preg test says negative though. 
Went off BC In Jan so cycle should be about norm now. Had an ovarian cyst rupture in Jan also. Blamed on the stopping of bc pills though by the doc. I haven't been tracking anything yet as we are still learning. There is much stuff involved in this. I really had no idea. hOW BOUT YOU GUYS?


----------



## DHime

Allyson11 said:


> Oh this is my second cycle, I think I'm 19 cd? I would love to have buddies to share with since we're ttc in secret


So you guys doing this in secret from the family/friends? Or from your hubbie?


----------



## Rockabybaby

DHime said:


> wow
> Congrats to you guys for making the big decision~
> My hubbie and I have been trying for about 3 weeks now. We were having so much fun trying that I forgot to track cycle days though so I gotta wait for AF to figure it out. (lol)
> Been getting AF symptoms so far but still no AF. Preg test says negative though.
> Went off BC In Jan so cycle should be about norm now. Had an ovarian cyst rupture in Jan also. Blamed on the stopping of bc pills though by the doc. I haven't been tracking anything yet as we are still learning. There is much stuff involved in this. I really had no idea. hOW BOUT YOU GUYS?

Crikey, an ovarian cyst rupture... sounds painful?? Yea its mad, when your planning having a baby, EVERYTHING you do matters by the looks of it! I was picking out tiles the other day for the kitchen floors, of course i liked the shiny ones, but no, not allowed get em - 'too slippy - the child might slip and bang 'his' head' the other half said!! The child being the one we have not yet got lol and notice how the child is a boy already lol its fun though :) it really brings a couple closer together :)


----------



## Rockabybaby

DHime said:


> Allyson11 said:
> 
> 
> Oh this is my second cycle, I think I'm 19 cd? I would love to have buddies to share with since we're ttc in secret
> 
> 
> So you guys doing this in secret from the family/friends? Or from your hubbie?Click to expand...

Close friends are aware we are ttc, but not my family at the moment. His parents have a fair idea - he more or less hinted as much to them. I think i prefer to keep it to ourselves for the moment... its a wee thing we have to share with each other till its time to tell. How bout you?


----------



## Allyson11

Sorry, I mean secret from family and friends, hubby is well up for it!


----------



## kittymarie

i'd love a ttc buddy! it's so hard when you are ttc in secret so you don't really have too any people to talk to!


----------



## DHime

Rockabybaby said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> wow
> Congrats to you guys for making the big decision~
> My hubbie and I have been trying for about 3 weeks now. We were having so much fun trying that I forgot to track cycle days though so I gotta wait for AF to figure it out. (lol)
> Been getting AF symptoms so far but still no AF. Preg test says negative though.
> Went off BC In Jan so cycle should be about norm now. Had an ovarian cyst rupture in Jan also. Blamed on the stopping of bc pills though by the doc. I haven't been tracking anything yet as we are still learning. There is much stuff involved in this. I really had no idea. hOW BOUT YOU GUYS?
> 
> Crikey, an ovarian cyst rupture... sounds painful?? Yea its mad, when your planning having a baby, EVERYTHING you do matters by the looks of it! I was picking out tiles the other day for the kitchen floors, of course i liked the shiny ones, but no, not allowed get em - 'too slippy - the child might slip and bang 'his' head' the other half said!! The child being the one we have not yet got lol and notice how the child is a boy already lol its fun though :) it really brings a couple closer together :)Click to expand...


LOL - Kids are gonna bang their heads regardless of flooring. They are much sturdier than they seem when old enough to finally walk. I don't know much about being prego, but I know plenty about toddlers. Used to watch 14 of them at once. They are gonna get lumps and bumps even when wraped in bubble tape


----------



## DHime

Rockabybaby said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allyson11 said:
> 
> 
> Oh this is my second cycle, I think I'm 19 cd? I would love to have buddies to share with since we're ttc in secret
> 
> 
> So you guys doing this in secret from the family/friends? Or from your hubbie?Click to expand...
> 
> Close friends are aware we are ttc, but not my family at the moment. His parents have a fair idea - he more or less hinted as much to them. I think i prefer to keep it to ourselves for the moment... its a wee thing we have to share with each other till its time to tell. How bout you?Click to expand...

I completely understand! My father in law doesnt even know we are married. Both my hubbies parents are alcoholics and a bit delusional so we are keeping them out of it till we are prego for sure. We have only told my grandmother (12 hours away) , my best friend (300 miles away), and my twin sis (2 days away and thinks i have lost my marbles) 
Why have you 2 decided to quiet about it? Don't want the tips and coaching from the very people you wish not to imagine nude? (lol)


----------



## DHime

kittymarie said:


> i'd love a ttc buddy! it's so hard when you are ttc in secret so you don't really have too any people to talk to!

I know! 
And it's like not pushing the red button.... driving me nuts. I bet it does for all of us who are TTC in secret. 
I like having some fellow TTCrs to talk to.


----------



## Zianna

Add me to the list, have been ttc for 3months i think, have never been pregnant so this will be our first, I am currently taking fertibella and just ordered preseed, wanna try it all, AF is here as i type so nothing much to say. was hoping to use preseed on the 29th but hubby is going out of town for work on the 28th bummer..:), its nice to have someone to share with:)


----------



## DHime

Zianna said:


> Add me to the list, have been ttc for 3months i think, have never been pregnant so this will be our first, I am currently taking fertibella and just ordered preseed, wanna try it all, AF is here as i type so nothing much to say. was hoping to use preseed on the 29th but hubby is going out of town for work on the 28th bummer..:), its nice to have someone to share with:)


Ummm..... preseed???
learning more every day.
I have been prego before but no babies resulted. The was in my early twenties though and I was very unhealthy.
Is you hubbie getting impatient yet?


----------



## MrsNoMohren

DHime said:


> I don't have any friends TTC so I only have people asking me if I have lost my mind.
> The answer of course is yes and glad of it.
> QUOTE]
> 
> This made me LOL :haha: I know exactly what you mean. It looks like you have plenty of offers but feel free to message me if you want to chat on here, email, or aim or anything.


----------



## Allyson11

Yeah, the creepiness of other people knowing you're having sex with a purpose is strange, so that's our reason really. 
I too also know more about toddlers than babies but there's plenty of time to learn once we're pg!
:dust: to you all!


----------



## FayA

Hi everyone, 
I've not long been on this site either, I am 5/6dpo so gonna wait and test on 31st July, i'm soooo impatient!! lol
TTC for first time properly, as last 2 cycles we had unprotected sex but hubby was away a lot so didn't expect to get pregnant anyway.
Had Ovulation cramps and sore boobs, boobs are still tender, slight aches today (maybe implantation) and have felt very tired recently.....we'll see! The suspense is soooo annoying lol Just want it to be next wknd already! 
Lets hope we all see out BFP's sooon!!! x :D


----------



## StephieB

Hello :hi: I would love to join in! I too have been lurking on this site for a few months now but have only recently starting posting and am a bit new to it all, and everyone else seems so much more experienced than I am! 

We've been TTC for 13 months :cry: and nothing yet, but we're very positive that in the next few months it will happen :happydance: 

We're also TTC in secret, which is part of the reason why I like coming on here, for people to talk to! We haven't told anybody yet as we are constantly being told we are too young for children (I'm 23, 24 very soon and OH 25) so we are going to wait until after our wedding in October to make it official. 

Currently CD20 of a very strange cycle for me, and have an annoying 35-37 day cycle so still quite a wait for me yet, but i'm sure spying on everyone else will keep me occupied


----------



## Allyson11

Hi stephie! I think I'm on the same cd as you!


----------



## SquigglesHull

Allyson11 said:


> Sorry, I mean secret from family and friends, hubby is well up for it!

Hi Allyson,

I'm in the same boat...we just feel that there would be too much interference and also if our family knows then we feel the pressure when were not conceiving if that makes sense! I'd love a TTC buddy so this thread is fab!!

K

x


----------



## Allyson11

SquigglesHull said:


> Allyson11 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, I mean secret from family and friends, hubby is well up for it!
> 
> Hi Allyson,
> 
> I'm in the same boat...we just feel that there would be too much interference and also if our family knows then we feel the pressure when were not conceiving if that makes sense! I'd love a TTC buddy so this thread is fab!!
> 
> K
> 
> xClick to expand...

We already get the comments like "it'll be a baby next" and we're not married yet! But I hate it that they will be right. :dohh:


----------



## aleja

:dust:hi there ladies, id like to join in the fun. i am new to bnb post i joined a few days ago after stalking for a while. my AF is due next week not sure exactly when as my cycle is erratic. DHime we also got carried away this month and i didnt keep track of Ov. we have been trying for 4 months but feels like forever. AND i am already obsessed. best wishes to all


----------



## littlbabywish

Would also love to be a ttc buddy if that's okay? This is our 5th cycle of ttc and it's becoming a slight obsession with us too. We have kept it quiet from family and friends and I sometimes feel like I want to scream it out. It would be great to hear from other ttcers! 
Baby :dust: to all!


----------



## Rockabybaby

Hey All, Its a very mysterious time whilst TTC!! Its very exciting, but scary too! Im not officially supposed to test till AF due date, I know, but i couldnt resist a teeny wee test, so i did the day before yesterday. It was neg, but i couldnt help but have another look later in the day and there was the faintest wee grey line. Im not going to think about it, cuz i know its probably just evaporation or something.. Roll on 27th!!! But, I will say this: Been eating like a horse the last few days and running to the loo for a wee alot!!! Time will tell.... :)


----------



## Zianna

........


----------



## Zianna

DHime said:


> Zianna said:
> 
> 
> Add me to the list, have been ttc for 3months i think, have never been pregnant so this will be our first, I am currently taking fertibella and just ordered preseed, wanna try it all, AF is here as i type so nothing much to say. was hoping to use preseed on the 29th but hubby is going out of town for work on the 28th bummer..:), its nice to have someone to share with:)
> 
> 
> Ummm..... preseed???
> learning more every day.
> I have been prego before but no babies resulted. The was in my early twenties though and I was very unhealthy.
> Is you hubbie getting impatient yet?Click to expand...

Hes very relaxed about it since we just got married in march 2011:) he thinks am just stressing myself over something that cant be predictable as to when it'll happen, but i want my little baby so am gonna make him do what it takes to give me a baby lol:baby: i've heard so much about preseed i just wanna make the journey fast for me:)


----------



## Allyson11

Sorry, what's preseed?


----------



## kittymarie

Allyson11 said:



> Sorry, what's preseed?

haha ditto on this, i have no idea what preseed is!

we are only on 2 months of trying but it's so hard being quiet!
it's weird though, it's like my family and friends secretly know! I had my cousin text me the other day saying "now don't you go out and have a baby"
I was like, what?!


----------



## kittymarie

Allyson11 said:


> Sorry, what's preseed?

i just saw that we are both close on our dpo! <3:hugs:


----------



## Allyson11

kittymarie said:


> Allyson11 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, what's preseed?
> 
> i just saw that we are both close on our dpo! <3:hugs:Click to expand...

Mines a total estimate, I wanted a ticker and an idea when to test. :) but let's pretend my cycles aren't irregular! :hugs:


----------



## alyssa07

Hey!! I am new to this site and was just wondering if you guys room for another ttc buddy??  I have been ttc for over a year now and am getting very impatient!!!


----------



## kittymarie

Allyson11 said:


> kittymarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allyson11 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, what's preseed?
> 
> i just saw that we are both close on our dpo! <3:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Mines a total estimate, I wanted a ticker and an idea when to test. :) but let's pretend my cycles aren't irregular! :hugs:Click to expand...

haha oops! still a buddy nonetheless!!


----------



## kittymarie

alyssa07 said:


> Hey!! I am new to this site and was just wondering if you guys room for another ttc buddy??  I have been ttc for over a year now and am getting very impatient!!!

i'd love a buddy!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, i agree it is hard to keep it secret - my DH is especially private and doesn't want me talking to anyone about ttc. our families don't say anything to us but it feels like it has become an unspoken issue. they are probably thinking "what are you waiting for?" (we been together for 10 years, and in our early 30's). if only they knew the half of it. 

its one of the reasons i am on bnb. it is so much easier sharing my thoughts with others who are going through the same emotions as me. looking forward to more buddy time:happydance:


----------



## ohavermomma

I would LOVE a TTC friend!! All my friends are pregnant, or have already had their babies, and I am the only one struggling! It is soo frusterating! I do need some help with the abbreviations! lol I have TTC down, of course, but what are some of the other ones you guys are using!? I did have a positive test strip about 2-3 weeks ago, and since then everything has been a neg, so i figure it was just chemically or a false positive.. I havent had any symptoms.. I have been spotting for the last couple days, like when I use the bathroom and wipe, it has a red tinge like im about to start, then nothing happens, this morning i had visible blood, so i am thinking i am gonna start today - it will give us another beginning of the cycle. my cycles are so ********, you never know how long it will last.. pretty aggervating.. should i start taking my temp again to find my ovulation time, even though it changes every month..


----------



## alyssa07

KittyMarie-thanksss :happydance:
Can you tell me a little bit about your ttc journey?? I have been trying for over a year. I came off the depo shot in May 2010 and have only ovulated one time which was two months ago and that month I ended up with a chemical pregnancy. I have an appt with a fertility clinic on Aug 1st and I'm soooo excited :haha:

I would love to hear more about your journey!!!


----------



## MarineLady

Ohhhhh, I would love a buddy to go through this with. I am still a little newbie on here and looking for some people to go through this with (and maybe help fuel my addiction to this website, haha). 

My dh and I are on our third cycle of ttc #1 and the wait is horrible. I am only on 3dpo, af is due on Aug 7th so we will see how long I can wait until testing!


----------



## purplelilly

aleja said:


> hi ladies, i agree it is hard to keep it secret - my DH is especially private and doesn't want me talking to anyone about ttc. our families don't say anything to us but it feels like it has become an unspoken issue. they are probably thinking "what are you waiting for?" (we been together for 10 years, and in our early 30's). if only they knew the half of it.
> 
> its one of the reasons i am on bnb. it is so much easier sharing my thoughts with others who are going through the same emotions as me. looking forward to more buddy time:happydance:

Aleja-- your story sounds alot like mine! DH & I have been together 12yrs (married 8) and amazingly my MUCH younger sister (25) just mentioned kids to me- no one else has other than sideways comments:haha:

We have been TTC for 7mths with no luck so far. Difference being DH was a huge blabber mouth to anyone who would listen up til 5mths ago now understands why i wanted to be more quite about it now 

He thought .... and i quote "first shot, first time,,,,a boy" :dohh: men! lol


----------



## purplelilly

Marine Lady-- best of luck to you and do i ever understand the frustration of waiting!!!
I too am 3dpo with the witch due 8/4 hopefully this is both our months

:dust:


----------



## babydreams611

im so glad i found your post im new today actually would love a ttc buddy. we are also ttc in secret. a few friends know but no family. i dont even know where to begin i deffinately had no clue how much is involved in ttc.


----------



## DHime

FayA said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've not long been on this site either, I am 5/6dpo so gonna wait and test on 31st July, i'm soooo impatient!! lol
> TTC for first time properly, as last 2 cycles we had unprotected sex but hubby was away a lot so didn't expect to get pregnant anyway.
> Had Ovulation cramps and sore boobs, boobs are still tender, slight aches today (maybe implantation) and have felt very tired recently.....we'll see! The suspense is soooo annoying lol Just want it to be next wknd already!
> Lets hope we all see out BFP's sooon!!! x :D

Congrats! I hope we can all get a positive test together!


----------



## Jemma0717

I am always looking for a TTC buddy :) I am 4dpo and due for AF Aug 3rd (around this time...I don't EXACTLY know when I OV)

If you want to be my TTC buddy, let me know and I will add you to my list and keep in touch with you! :dust: to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## DHime

StephieB said:


> Hello :hi: I would love to join in! I too have been lurking on this site for a few months now but have only recently starting posting and am a bit new to it all, and everyone else seems so much more experienced than I am!
> 
> We've been TTC for 13 months :cry: and nothing yet, but we're very positive that in the next few months it will happen :happydance:
> 
> We're also TTC in secret, which is part of the reason why I like coming on here, for people to talk to! We haven't told anybody yet as we are constantly being told we are too young for children (I'm 23, 24 very soon and OH 25) so we are going to wait until after our wedding in October to make it official.
> 
> Currently CD20 of a very strange cycle for me, and have an annoying 35-37 day cycle so still quite a wait for me yet, but i'm sure spying on everyone else will keep me occupied

Best of luck. I had a friend who tried for 4 years and finally got PG when she decided it just wasn't in the cards for her. Go figure!


----------



## Jemma0717

DHime said:


> StephieB said:
> 
> 
> Hello :hi: I would love to join in! I too have been lurking on this site for a few months now but have only recently starting posting and am a bit new to it all, and everyone else seems so much more experienced than I am!
> 
> We've been TTC for 13 months :cry: and nothing yet, but we're very positive that in the next few months it will happen :happydance:
> 
> We're also TTC in secret, which is part of the reason why I like coming on here, for people to talk to! We haven't told anybody yet as we are constantly being told we are too young for children (I'm 23, 24 very soon and OH 25) so we are going to wait until after our wedding in October to make it official.
> 
> Currently CD20 of a very strange cycle for me, and have an annoying 35-37 day cycle so still quite a wait for me yet, but i'm sure spying on everyone else will keep me occupied
> 
> Best of luck. I had a friend who tried for 4 years and finally got PG when she decided it just wasn't in the cards for her. Go figure!Click to expand...

I swear it always happens this way! I want to tell myself "quit trying" but deep down inside I can't do it!


----------



## DHime

SquigglesHull said:


> Allyson11 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, I mean secret from family and friends, hubby is well up for it!
> 
> Hi Allyson,
> 
> I'm in the same boat...we just feel that there would be too much interference and also if our family knows then we feel the pressure when were not conceiving if that makes sense! I'd love a TTC buddy so this thread is fab!!
> 
> K
> 
> xClick to expand...

Glad everyone is loving this.
I am amazed how many have jumped in! (grin)
I guess TTC in secret really is sort of normal... cool


----------



## DHime

aleja said:


> :dust:hi there ladies, id like to join in the fun. i am new to bnb post i joined a few days ago after stalking for a while. my AF is due next week not sure exactly when as my cycle is erratic. DHime we also got carried away this month and i didnt keep track of Ov. we have been trying for 4 months but feels like forever. AND i am already obsessed. best wishes to all

welcome!
I am tracking this month. If no PG, I will start the temp tracking thingy. 
We decided to do monthly intervals.


----------



## DHime

Rockabybaby said:


> Hey All, Its a very mysterious time whilst TTC!! Its very exciting, but scary too! Im not officially supposed to test till AF due date, I know, but i couldnt resist a teeny wee test, so i did the day before yesterday. It was neg, but i couldnt help but have another look later in the day and there was the faintest wee grey line. Im not going to think about it, cuz i know its probably just evaporation or something.. Roll on 27th!!! But, I will say this: Been eating like a horse the last few days and running to the loo for a wee alot!!! Time will tell.... :)

Oo Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## TTCFJF

I'm new to this (as in the last 30 minutes!) and would love to latch on to this group! I feel so alone as we've not told anyone in our family or social circle either. We've been trying since April and nothing yet. Now I've only gone 6 days this whole month w/o bleeding.
I am so lost and frustrated and it's hard to not go crazy thinking about it! 
Best of luck to everyone! Wish me luck on just trying to figure out this message board process!


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> Hey!! I am new to this site and was just wondering if you guys room for another ttc buddy??  I have been ttc for over a year now and am getting very impatient!!!

TOTALLY!
Welcome!
The more the luckier! You new to the TTC world also?


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> KittyMarie-thanksss :happydance:
> Can you tell me a little bit about your ttc journey?? I have been trying for over a year. I came off the depo shot in May 2010 and have only ovulated one time which was two months ago and that month I ended up with a chemical pregnancy. I have an appt with a fertility clinic on Aug 1st and I'm soooo excited :haha:
> 
> I would love to hear more about your journey!!!

Good Luck. I haven't gone that far yet but if I had $ I would so do it...


----------



## DHime

ohavermomma said:


> I would LOVE a TTC friend!! All my friends are pregnant, or have already had their babies, and I am the only one struggling! It is soo frusterating! I do need some help with the abbreviations! lol I have TTC down, of course, but what are some of the other ones you guys are using!? I did have a positive test strip about 2-3 weeks ago, and since then everything has been a neg, so i figure it was just chemically or a false positive.. I havent had any symptoms.. I have been spotting for the last couple days, like when I use the bathroom and wipe, it has a red tinge like im about to start, then nothing happens, this morning i had visible blood, so i am thinking i am gonna start today - it will give us another beginning of the cycle. my cycles are so ********, you never know how long it will last.. pretty aggervating.. should i start taking my temp again to find my ovulation time, even though it changes every month..

Hang in there.
I am noticing we all analize each and every feel right now. Am I right?


----------



## DHime

MarineLady said:


> Ohhhhh, I would love a buddy to go through this with. I am still a little newbie on here and looking for some people to go through this with (and maybe help fuel my addiction to this website, haha).
> 
> My dh and I are on our third cycle of ttc #1 and the wait is horrible. I am only on 3dpo, af is due on Aug 7th so we will see how long I can wait until testing!

What exactly is DPO?
(Still drying the water from behind my ears)


----------



## DHime

babydreams611 said:


> im so glad i found your post im new today actually would love a ttc buddy. we are also ttc in secret. a few friends know but no family. i dont even know where to begin i deffinately had no clue how much is involved in ttc.

It seems we could all write an entire libary together.
welcome to the group!


----------



## TTCFJF

DHime said:


> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> KittyMarie-thanksss :happydance:
> Can you tell me a little bit about your ttc journey?? I have been trying for over a year. I came off the depo shot in May 2010 and have only ovulated one time which was two months ago and that month I ended up with a chemical pregnancy. I have an appt with a fertility clinic on Aug 1st and I'm soooo excited :haha:
> 
> I would love to hear more about your journey!!!
> 
> Good Luck. I haven't gone that far yet but if I had $ I would so do it...Click to expand...

What is a Chemical Pregnancy? I'm learning that there is WAY more to this than just going off the pill! Man...I thought this would be so easy. Every woman in my family made it seem that way! And then there is me....


----------



## DHime

TTCFJF said:


> I'm new to this (as in the last 30 minutes!) and would love to latch on to this group! I feel so alone as we've not told anyone in our family or social circle either. We've been trying since April and nothing yet. Now I've only gone 6 days this whole month w/o bleeding.
> I am so lost and frustrated and it's hard to not go crazy thinking about it!
> Best of luck to everyone! Wish me luck on just trying to figure out this message board process!

WOW - only 6 days?! Have you been to see an obgyn? Let us know whats up, okay? (crossing fingers)


----------



## DHime

TTCFJF said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> KittyMarie-thanksss :happydance:
> Can you tell me a little bit about your ttc journey?? I have been trying for over a year. I came off the depo shot in May 2010 and have only ovulated one time which was two months ago and that month I ended up with a chemical pregnancy. I have an appt with a fertility clinic on Aug 1st and I'm soooo excited :haha:
> 
> I would love to hear more about your journey!!!
> 
> Good Luck. I haven't gone that far yet but if I had $ I would so do it...Click to expand...
> 
> What is a Chemical Pregnancy? I'm learning that there is WAY more to this than just going off the pill! Man...I thought this would be so easy. Every woman in my family made it seem that way! And then there is me....Click to expand...

I think it is when your body only thinks it's PG but it could also be when the egg never implats. Not sure which. I am still learning though


----------



## TTCFJF

DHime said:


> TTCFJF said:
> 
> 
> I'm new to this (as in the last 30 minutes!) and would love to latch on to this group! I feel so alone as we've not told anyone in our family or social circle either. We've been trying since April and nothing yet. Now I've only gone 6 days this whole month w/o bleeding.
> I am so lost and frustrated and it's hard to not go crazy thinking about it!
> Best of luck to everyone! Wish me luck on just trying to figure out this message board process!
> 
> WOW - only 6 days?! Have you been to see an obgyn? Let us know whats up, okay? (crossing fingers)Click to expand...

My husband says to just wait until my next cycle is set to begin based on the last "normal" one. If it is still this crazy after that...then I'll see the doc. 
Thanks for your support! :flower:


----------



## alyssa07

DHime said:


> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> KittyMarie-thanksss :happydance:
> Can you tell me a little bit about your ttc journey?? I have been trying for over a year. I came off the depo shot in May 2010 and have only ovulated one time which was two months ago and that month I ended up with a chemical pregnancy. I have an appt with a fertility clinic on Aug 1st and I'm soooo excited :haha:
> 
> I would love to hear more about your journey!!!
> 
> Good Luck. I haven't gone that far yet but if I had $ I would so do it...Click to expand...

Luckily my insurance covers fertilty clinic visits and all the testing they do. How long have you been TTC?? I never thought trying to get pregnant would be so hard!!](*,)


----------



## DHime

Well, I got AF on Saturday so that marked the end of out first month TTC. We are ready to keep going though. Not dicouraged yet since we knew it may take a few months. Anyone else know if a 2 day AF is normal? I was on BC pills for 15 or so years so I have no clue what is normal anymore...
All the women in my family have at least 4 kids each so I am supprised that I didn't get PG instantly. Yes, they made it sound so simple. They didn't have them on purpose...


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> KittyMarie-thanksss :happydance:
> Can you tell me a little bit about your ttc journey?? I have been trying for over a year. I came off the depo shot in May 2010 and have only ovulated one time which was two months ago and that month I ended up with a chemical pregnancy. I have an appt with a fertility clinic on Aug 1st and I'm soooo excited :haha:
> 
> I would love to hear more about your journey!!!
> 
> Good Luck. I haven't gone that far yet but if I had $ I would so do it...Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily my insurance covers fertilty clinic visits and all the testing they do. How long have you been TTC?? I never thought trying to get pregnant would be so hard!!](*,)Click to expand...

I don't have Ins yet. Will get it in Nov hopefully. If I wait till I have it, it may never happen. My hubbie will start his career in May of 2012 so We will have some $ by then I hope. We started TTC 3 weeks ago so we are officially newbies.


----------



## alyssa07

I don't think a rwo day period is normal but coming off the pill your cycles can take a while to regulate. Also a chemical pregnancy is where the sperm and egg meet but doesn't implant and all of it comes out in your next period. Alot of women have them and never know. If you test really early in your cycle and get a positive then test again about a week later and get a negitive it was probably a chemical pregnancy. I never realized how hard getting pregnant is.. I'm glad I found this website. It seems like all my friends that were TTC got pregnant right away so its nice to know im not the only one


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> I don't think a rwo day period is normal but coming off the pill your cycles can take a while to regulate. Also a chemical pregnancy is where the sperm and egg meet but doesn't implant and all of it comes out in your next period. Alot of women have them and never know. If you test really early in your cycle and get a positive then test again about a week later and get a negitive it was probably a chemical pregnancy. I never realized how hard getting pregnant is.. I'm glad I found this website. It seems like all my friends that were TTC got pregnant right away so its nice to know im not the only one

I went off BC pills in Jan so it will take a year to regulate completely from what I am told.
Thanks for the chemical clarification also.
I also just started taking Primrose Oil to increase cervical muc. and the hubbie is now taking supliments to increase his testosterone to help sperm count. we shall see if it helps.
I moved away from all my friends when I moved to south FL so this is nice for me. 
Have you noticed that all of a sudden kids are everywhere? Or is it that I have finally noticed them?


----------



## Jemma0717

I just wanted to add that when I was on BC (back in 2005 and 2006) they told me that it takes about 6 months for it to get out of your system...well I believe this because no joke, 6 months later, I was pregnant....and 16!!!


----------



## DHime

Jemma0717 said:


> I just wanted to add that when I was on BC (back in 2005 and 2006) they told me that it takes about 6 months for it to get out of your system...well I believe this because no joke, 6 months later, I was pregnant....and 16!!!

wow. 6 months? Ad i was so scared to even miss a pill? oh well.
Hopefully I will a to-for when I get PG...


----------



## Jemma0717

DHime said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to add that when I was on BC (back in 2005 and 2006) they told me that it takes about 6 months for it to get out of your system...well I believe this because no joke, 6 months later, I was pregnant....and 16!!!
> 
> wow. 6 months? Ad i was so scared to even miss a pill? oh well.
> Hopefully I will a to-for when I get PG...Click to expand...

Well, there are some ladies who get pregnant just from missing ONE pill....I mean, the pill is only like....90 something % accurate right? For me, it was VERY accurate.


----------



## Wilsey

Mind if I join in ladies?

DH and I were waiting until we were married before we started trying so went off BC in March 2011. July was my fourth cycle but AF caught me a few days ago.

So on to August! If the 6 months is correct for the BC to get out of my system then looks like September might be my month. I will still hold out hope for August though. Can't wait to get my BFP!! :)


----------



## TTCFJF

I'm with you DHime, I was on the pill for 15 years. I have no idea what normal is for me. Before I went on the pill in 1996, I had AF for 7-10 days, most being heavy days. I also suffered from Ovarian cysts. Never had an easy time down there...
Anyway, my first 2 cycles post-BC were fairly normal but June and July were just awful. If this is how my period is "normal" I don't know how much more I can take. Not getting pregnant is bad enough without an everlasting period to go along with it. How am I supposed to try if I'm never "available".
It's like insult to injury! :hissy:


----------



## DHime

Wilsey said:


> Mind if I join in ladies?
> 
> DH and I were waiting until we were married before we started trying so went off BC in March 2011. July was my fourth cycle but AF caught me a few days ago.
> 
> So on to August! If the 6 months is correct for the BC to get out of my system then looks like September might be my month. I will still hold out hope for August though. Can't wait to get my BFP!! :)

Welcome!
I hope sept is your month - I would love it if it were mine also. My BDay is in sept so it would be a great gift. I am happy with august though if I am lucky.

Hmm... anyone else notice a difference in how you feel comming off the pills? I practically feel like a new woman.


----------



## Jemma0717

I wish I remembered how I felt but it's been too long now. I can't believe I haven't been on BC since 2006 and nothing......I didn't think about it till now. Well, I shouldn't say "nothing" because I conceived my 1 son right after but that's it besides the mc. ok maybe I can't complain?


----------



## Wilsey

I felt crazy coming off the pill (on it for 10 years) I was so emotional and had bizarre feelings all over my body, I thought I might have been pregnant. 

After 5 months off BC, I feel really clean.

I'm lucky though, I think. My AF was 5 weeks late the first month I was off BC (another reason I thought I might have been pg) but after that it has been pretty consistent with 24-26 day cycles. So feel lucky to have settled down rather quickly, and for shortish cycles. Although I do worry about having a potentially short LP.

How is everyone else doing?!


----------



## alyssa07

I went off BC pills in Jan so it will take a year to regulate completely from what I am told.
Thanks for the chemical clarification also.
I also just started taking Primrose Oil to increase cervical muc. and the hubbie is now taking supliments to increase his testosterone to help sperm count. we shall see if it helps.
I moved away from all my friends when I moved to south FL so this is nice for me. 
Have you noticed that all of a sudden kids are everywhere? Or is it that I have finally noticed them?[/QUOTE]




Yesss I have noticed that kids are EVERYWHERE now!! Everytime I turn my head there is a kid there. Also i wanted to tell you, have you ever tried vitex? It helps regulate your cycles. Alot of my friends have used it and it worked for them. The only down side to it is it can take like 3 months to start working. I was going to try it but decided to go to the fertility clinic instead. If you decide to try it let me know how it works for you!!


----------



## Wilsey

I see babies and children EVERYWHERE!! Although, it doesn't help that it's school holidays here.

I was even watching an episode of Without a Trace and right at the end (nothing about it in the rest of the episode) the blonde one was sitting on the bed and looking worried, she got up walked across the room and picked up a pregnancy test...it was positive. I was like 'c'mon...TV...why must you hurt me like this!?! I thought we were friends!!'.

Had also attending a baby shower that day...so it was a downer...


----------



## DHime

Wilsey said:


> I see babies and children EVERYWHERE!! Although, it doesn't help that it's school holidays here.
> 
> I was even watching an episode of Without a Trace and right at the end (nothing about it in the rest of the episode) the blonde one was sitting on the bed and looking worried, she got up walked across the room and picked up a pregnancy test...it was positive. I was like 'c'mon...TV...why must you hurt me like this!?! I thought we were friends!!'.
> 
> Had also attending a baby shower that day...so it was a downer...

wow! even on tv.... Don't let it be a downer. 
Even my neighbor (who I didn't know was PG) showed of this 1 month old little girl right when I came home tonight. Ouch...


----------



## Wilsey

Awwww I want a one month old little girl! ;)

Sooo I'm on CD3 and AF has stopped. I got up this morning and the tiniest bit of spotting, I put this down to gravity maybe...but still only the lighest spotting at 12.30pm (I'm in NZ). Bit more when I wipe, but it's not red it's more pink (hint of brown). Anyone ever had AF cut short on them? Two days is extremely unusual for me!!


----------



## alyssa07

I sure wish I had a one month old little girl to show off!! I'm hoping when I go to the fertility clinic they will put me on clomid to help me ovulate..ahh its so frustrating!! I'm a little worried about having to get all kinds of blood drawn for all kinds of different tests though..but hopefully iy will give me a better chance at getting pregnant...SOON!! :wohoo:


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
i was on the pill for 9 years before coming off in Sept last year. I stopped taking after i had the worst period pain of my life - i ended up in bed for two days and at the doctor thinking something was wrong. nothing was wrong but i decided it was natures way of pointing out that im getting older and the clock is ticking:wacko:
Since then my cycles are actually getting longer. last one was 39 days. i thought i was pg for a whole 5 days then the dreaded AF showed up. it is really annoying having long ones as it feels like forever between Ov. Right now i am CD31 and EAGER to test. but the sensible me knows i may be heading for BFN disappointment:dohh:

Yes I agree there are babies EVERYWHERE and EVERYONE is announcing pregnancies. it is hard to keep positive but i think our time will come \\:D/

hey alyssa09, what is vitex? i am taking some herbs and so is my DH ..its the first month on them so hope they do something soon


----------



## DHime

Wilsey said:


> Awwww I want a one month old little girl! ;)
> 
> Sooo I'm on CD3 and AF has stopped. I got up this morning and the tiniest bit of spotting, I put this down to gravity maybe...but still only the lighest spotting at 12.30pm (I'm in NZ). Bit more when I wipe, but it's not red it's more pink (hint of brown). Anyone ever had AF cut short on them? Two days is extremely unusual for me!!

I KNOW RIGHT!? My AF was only 2 days also. It was the same when I was on BC pills. When I came off them, I had normal periods although the timming was a bit off. a bit longer than 28 day cycle I think. Not sure what it means though.:shrug:

Hang in there!:thumbup:


----------



## DHime

aleja said:


> hi ladies,
> i was on the pill for 9 years before coming off in Sept last year. I stopped taking after i had the worst period pain of my life - i ended up in bed for two days and at the doctor thinking something was wrong. nothing was wrong but i decided it was natures way of pointing out that im getting older and the clock is ticking:wacko:
> Since then my cycles are actually getting longer. last one was 39 days. i thought i was pg for a whole 5 days then the dreaded AF showed up. it is really annoying having long ones as it feels like forever between Ov. Right now i am CD31 and EAGER to test. but the sensible me knows i may be heading for BFN disappointment:dohh:
> 
> Yes I agree there are babies EVERYWHERE and EVERYONE is announcing pregnancies. it is hard to keep positive but i think our time will come \\:D/
> 
> hey alyssa09, what is vitex? i am taking some herbs and so is my DH ..its the first month on them so hope they do something soon

Good question. What is CD also... 
We also started reading books for my DH. I can't find much out there for the guys to:winkwink: get support. Anyone know of any?


----------



## alyssa07

aleja said:


> hi ladies,
> i was on the pill for 9 years before coming off in Sept last year. I stopped taking after i had the worst period pain of my life - i ended up in bed for two days and at the doctor thinking something was wrong. nothing was wrong but i decided it was natures way of pointing out that im getting older and the clock is ticking:wacko:
> Since then my cycles are actually getting longer. last one was 39 days. i thought i was pg for a whole 5 days then the dreaded AF showed up. it is really annoying having long ones as it feels like forever between Ov. Right now i am CD31 and EAGER to test. but the sensible me knows i may be heading for BFN disappointment:dohh:
> 
> Yes I agree there are babies EVERYWHERE and EVERYONE is announcing pregnancies. it is hard to keep positive but i think our time will come \\:D/
> 
> hey alyssa09, what is vitex? i am taking some herbs and so is my DH ..its the first month on them so hope they do something soon

Vitex or chastberry is an herb that help regulate your cycles. It takes a while to start working but if your having irregular cycles or not ovulating on a regular basis this herb will help. Alot of my friends have taken it and it has worked for them. You can buy it at g&c or the vitamin shoppe for like ten bucks or so. I was going to try it but figured a fertility clinic would be faster at helping me return to normal and get pregnant faster!!


----------



## DHime

Gonna go get some castberry


----------



## DHime

How's everyone doing so far today?


----------



## Jemma0717

Blah. Tired, sick, sore, crabby. Just TBH...


----------



## AquaP

Hello ladies...Am I too late to join you guys?!
Been browsing around TTC/NTNP for a while and not sure I fit there! Just stopped pill a week ago and finished withdrawal bleed a couple of days ago, so it's a whole new world to me, no idea what to expect.
Had a laparoscopy to remove endometriosis and cyst in May so I want to get going while the goings good!
Anyways be nice to have some people to chat to who won't think I'm obsessed...


----------



## Jemma0717

Welcome AquaP! Never too late to join :) YOu will learn a lot here


----------



## AquaP

I hope so - it'll also save my OH's ears!


----------



## alyssa07

DHime said:


> Gonna go get some castberry

Keep me posted on how it works for you!! And I hope it works fast for you:winkwink:


----------



## aleja

Vitex or chastberry is an herb that help regulate your cycles. It takes a while to start working but if your having irregular cycles or not ovulating on a regular basis this herb will help. Alot of my friends have taken it and it has worked for them. You can buy it at g&c or the vitamin shoppe for like ten bucks or so. I was going to try it but figured a fertility clinic would be faster at helping me return to normal and get pregnant faster!![/QUOTE]

hi alyssa thanks for that.. ah yes chastberry- i am already taking this but i didnt know it was also called vitex. i hope it does regulate my cycles as mine are long-ish. i have a friend who is a naturopath and she gave me a concoction of herbs to take.


----------



## aleja

DHime said:


> How's everyone doing so far today?

still in two week wait limbo (or hell!) trying not to symptom spot and trying to remain cool calm and collected but inside feeling like:brat:
it still feels like AF is coming but i may test early next week if she hasn't shown up. Your DH sounds like is really embracing ttc, wanting to read books. i can't recommend any but i'd just like to say good on him:thumbup:
my DH is already taking herbs and vitamins and having to BD on demand so i think a reading list won't go down too well .. he he


----------



## purplelilly

anyone else find it IMPOSSIBLE not to symtom check? I always say i wont because i can convince myself of almost anything :blush: but still do anyway grrrrrr. Yesterday i was convinced i was getting bb pains but then got busy at home and realized they didn't hurt so much afterall :dohh:

the tww is unbearable sometimes and i just feel like :brat:.... so today i vow to stay neutral (as if that is possible :haha:)


----------



## alyssa07

Aleja let me know how it works for you. How long have you been taking it and how many do you take a day??

Ahh only five more days until my appt at the fertility clinic. Gettingsoo nervous but excited at the same time..counting down the days:thumbup:


----------



## DHime

Jemma0717 said:


> Blah. Tired, sick, sore, crabby. Just TBH...

Hang in there:thumbup:


----------



## DHime

AquaP said:


> Hello ladies...Am I too late to join you guys?!
> Been browsing around TTC/NTNP for a while and not sure I fit there! Just stopped pill a week ago and finished withdrawal bleed a couple of days ago, so it's a whole new world to me, no idea what to expect.
> Had a laparoscopy to remove endometriosis and cyst in May so I want to get going while the goings good!
> Anyways be nice to have some people to chat to who won't think I'm obsessed...

wow. starting with a bang huh.
I am not sure if obcession is right word. I call it focus and being goal oriented. :flower:


----------



## DHime

aleja said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing so far today?
> 
> still in two week wait limbo (or hell!) trying not to symptom spot and trying to remain cool calm and collected but inside feeling like:brat:
> it still feels like AF is coming but i may test early next week if she hasn't shown up. Your DH sounds like is really embracing ttc, wanting to read books. i can't recommend any but i'd just like to say good on him:thumbup:
> my DH is already taking herbs and vitamins and having to BD on demand so i think a reading list won't go down too well .. he heClick to expand...

He is doing great. Just got the idiots pocket guide to being an expectant father... I guess he is skipping ahead since there really are no books for men TTC. All I find online is the PG man. (eww)
There are funny ones that are fun to read though. Us girls talk seriously but sometime having another guys oppinion on the matter is fun for them and lightens things up a bit.
I also found the coolest thing on you tube. Mens dad labs. Really cool little shows.:happydance:


----------



## DHime

purplelilly said:


> anyone else find it IMPOSSIBLE not to symtom check? I always say i wont because i can convince myself of almost anything :blush: but still do anyway grrrrrr. Yesterday i was convinced i was getting bb pains but then got busy at home and realized they didn't hurt so much afterall :dohh:
> 
> the tww is unbearable sometimes and i just feel like :brat:.... so today i vow to stay neutral (as if that is possible :haha:)

BB pains? whats that? I hate my bad memory for accronyms...:dohh:


----------



## DHime

Okay... any elses DH not circumcised? (weird question I know)
Mine isn't and now has gotten yeast infection from DTD too much. Anyone know how to help this on a guy? 
Puts a roadblock around TTC for a few days... And they just had to be the most optimal days! wahhhhhhhh.:cry:


----------



## purplelilly

DHime said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> anyone else find it IMPOSSIBLE not to symtom check? I always say i wont because i can convince myself of almost anything :blush: but still do anyway grrrrrr. Yesterday i was convinced i was getting bb pains but then got busy at home and realized they didn't hurt so much afterall :dohh:
> 
> the tww is unbearable sometimes and i just feel like :brat:.... so today i vow to stay neutral (as if that is possible :haha:)
> 
> BB pains? whats that? I hate my bad memory for accronyms...:dohh:Click to expand...

BB = boobie (in my world at least:haha:) I've been known to make some of my own acronynms so don't worry about it :happydance:


----------



## AquaP

DHime said:


> AquaP said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...Am I too late to join you guys?!
> Been browsing around TTC/NTNP for a while and not sure I fit there! Just stopped pill a week ago and finished withdrawal bleed a couple of days ago, so it's a whole new world to me, no idea what to expect.
> Had a laparoscopy to remove endometriosis and cyst in May so I want to get going while the goings good!
> Anyways be nice to have some people to chat to who won't think I'm obsessed...
> 
> wow. starting with a bang huh.
> I am not sure if obcession is right word. I call it focus and being goal oriented. :flower:Click to expand...

Focus and being goal oriented...I like that! Will have to remember that one for OH!

Focus and being goal oriented...I like that! Will have to remember that one for OH!


----------



## AquaP

Oops-apparently I liked it so much that I had to post it twice!


----------



## purplelilly

DHime said:


> Okay... any elses DH not circumcised? (weird question I know)
> Mine isn't and now has gotten yeast infection from DTD too much. Anyone know how to help this on a guy?
> Puts a roadblock around TTC for a few days... And they just had to be the most optimal days! wahhhhhhhh.:cry:

I haven't actually experienced that so i'm not quite sure but maybe just clean up after :sex: ? like using the bathroon immediately for women with UTI problems (unfortunately experience there:dohh:)


----------



## Jemma0717

I am in better spirits today! I am not confident that this is my month but that is Ok :)


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> I am in better spirits today! I am not confident that this is my month but that is Ok :)

:hugs: sometimes alittle positivity can go a looooong way! glad ur feeling better:thumbup:


----------



## Jemma0717

I think yesterday I just about drove myself to the looney bin and decided I never want to get like that again so I needed a state of mind change. Good choice on my part. Now to quit clicking "user cp" to see new posts and I would be off of here...but ppl just keep posting! haha


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> I think yesterday I just about drove myself to the looney bin and decided I never want to get like that again so I needed a state of mind change. Good choice on my part. Now to quit clicking "user cp" to see new posts and I would be off of here...but ppl just keep posting! haha

promise... my last post .... maybe lol:haha: I'm seconding the state of mind change and "trying" to go with the flow of ttc. Never used to be a problem for me untill ttc...... it can make you batty quickly! GL in your calm and trying to get off bnb:haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

It's called "self control"...post all you want hun, I just can't seem to get off! I love reading posts! BnB has taken me away from FB and my other forum that I belong too. For how much time I dedicate here..it's sad. Look at my posts. I have only been a member since Saturday...I am officially crazy


----------



## AquaP

DHime said:


> Okay... any elses DH not circumcised? (weird question I know)
> Mine isn't and now has gotten yeast infection from DTD too much. Anyone know how to help this on a guy?
> Puts a roadblock around TTC for a few days... And they just had to be the most optimal days! wahhhhhhhh.:cry:


Think you can use clotrimazole (Canesten) cream for men as well as women for yeast infections. A friend's OH had it for the same reason,sounds uncomfortable (and inconvenient!)


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> It's called "self control"...post all you want hun, I just can't seem to get off! I love reading posts! BnB has taken me away from FB and my other forum that I belong too. For how much time I dedicate here..it's sad. Look at my posts. I have only been a member since Saturday...I am officially crazy

SINCE STATURDAY? DAMN! Ok you might be obsessed alittle but not crazy!:winkwink: It is soooo nice to have ppl who understand thou:flower:


----------



## Wilsey

OMG you have posted a lot since Saturday!!!

I definitely noticed I'm not checking FB as much and seem to be on here a lot.

Before the 2WW there isn't a lot to do on here, but I manage to find stuff to do haha. :)


----------



## Jemma0717

lol I know I am soo bad. It seems like I don't have a life...I haven't since Saturday. I REALLY need to work on my self control. Crap


----------



## Wilsey

Jemma0717 said:


> lol I know I am soo bad. It seems like I don't have a life...I haven't since Saturday. I REALLY need to work on my self control. Crap

Haha don't worry! We are all the same! :)


----------



## alyssa07

How is everyone doing today?? :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Great! Feel a little crazy till but I am okay :) You?


----------



## alyssa07

I am doing OK today, this whole TTC thing has been on my mind ALL day..it seems like no matter what I do I can't get itboff my mind. Ahhh so frustrating!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

I am so with you there. I need to occupy myself with something else and I just can't?


----------



## DHime

Jemma0717 said:


> I am in better spirits today! I am not confident that this is my month but that is Ok :)

Don't let it get you down:happydance: go dance in the livingroom!


----------



## Jemma0717

hahaha I so should. Landon would love it


----------



## alyssa07

I know how you feel! Every time I manage to get it off my mind, something always happens and I'm thinking about it again. My best friend just gave birth to a beautiful baby girl last night and all I could think about was how I wish I had a beautiful baby to show off :cry:


----------



## aleja

alyssa07 said:


> Aleja let me know how it works for you. How long have you been taking it and how many do you take a day??
> 
> Ahh only five more days until my appt at the fertility clinic. Gettingsoo nervous but excited at the same time..counting down the days:thumbup:

hi alyssa07 ive been taking the chasteberry for 2 weeks . my friend told me to take 1 tablet daily in the mornings between ovulation and AF. it hasn't been long but my AF came earlier this month. so MAYBE it had something to do with it. last month cycle 39, this month 33...who knows..as long as my cycles regulate...


----------



## aleja

DHime said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHime said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing so far today?
> 
> still in two week wait limbo (or hell!) trying not to symptom spot and trying to remain cool calm and collected but inside feeling like:brat:
> it still feels like AF is coming but i may test early next week if she hasn't shown up. Your DH sounds like is really embracing ttc, wanting to read books. i can't recommend any but i'd just like to say good on him:thumbup:
> my DH is already taking herbs and vitamins and having to BD on demand so i think a reading list won't go down too well .. he heClick to expand...
> 
> He is doing great. Just got the idiots pocket guide to being an expectant father... I guess he is skipping ahead since there really are no books for men TTC. All I find online is the PG man. (eww)
> There are funny ones that are fun to read though. Us girls talk seriously but sometime having another guys oppinion on the matter is fun for them and lightens things up a bit.
> I also found the coolest thing on you tube. Mens dad labs. Really cool little shows.:happydance:Click to expand...

I agree, us girls tend to get very obsessed quickly about this ttc when a lot of men seem happy to sail through it. my dh wants a :baby: as much as me but has a way of just calming things down:coffee:. i am a pretty neurotic gal by nature :hissy: so luckily he is the way he is otherwise we would be two anxious and depressed souls right now..not a good combo for baby making !!!

i'll check out Mens dad labs..sounds interesting


----------



## aleja

alyssa07 said:


> I know how you feel! Every time I manage to get it off my mind, something always happens and I'm thinking about it again. My best friend just gave birth to a beautiful baby girl last night and all I could think about was how I wish I had a beautiful baby to show off :cry:

I know this feeling...its happiness for the new parents mixed with personal sadness and longing..:blush:


----------



## aleja

:shrug:Well the tww is over for me. i got AF today. i was not surprised but still bitterly disappointed. I felt ok while i was at work but as soon as i got home, i felt that sinking feeling. i think because i feel like i have let down my DH too:sad2: Luckily i have now recovered and will just think positive for the month ahead 

:flower:


----------



## AquaP

It is hard when everyone around seems to have/be having children. I've SO many friends with babies. I find the best thing for me is to gleen as info as I can from them for when I hopefully have some myself...but then I worry that I give myself away with all the questions that I ask!!


----------



## DHime

Well, my DH is not doing well. The yeast is getting worse despite our home remdies tried last night. His doc can't see him for a week so we have to go the emergency room. Poor thing is gonna have to whip it out for a bunch of people while everyone looks at me wondering what I did to the poor guy.:shrug:
Worse is that his is in painnow... I just don't get it.


----------



## DHime

aleja said:
 

> :shrug:Well the tww is over for me. i got AF today. i was not surprised but still bitterly disappointed. I felt ok while i was at work but as soon as i got home, i felt that sinking feeling. i think because i feel like i have let down my DH too:sad2: Luckily i have now recovered and will just think positive for the month ahead
> 
> :flower:

That's one month out of the way then. Remember, every no is one step closer to a yes!:hugs:


----------



## DHime

AquaP said:


> It is hard when everyone around seems to have/be having children. I've SO many friends with babies. I find the best thing for me is to gleen as info as I can from them for when I hopefully have some myself...but then I worry that I give myself away with all the questions that I ask!!

:hugs:
Everything will turn out great. Just wait and see!


----------



## Rockabybaby

Hey Guys, been keeping up with ye, but havent had time to post for a while! Well today was the day for me to do my wee test! So got a FR test and tested this morning. Waited my 3 mins, and got the faintest wee pink line!! So off me went to work a happy wee bunny - but decided not too get too happy - just in case and we agreed i would do another wee test this evening - this time i got a clear blue digital - waited my 3 mins and yeee haaaa - 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' :happydance::happydance::happydance: Feel soooooo lucky and happy and blessed. Sending you guys lots and lots of baby fairy dust and hope ye all get your positives soon :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust: x x x


----------



## Rockabybaby

DHime said:


> Well, my DH is not doing well. The yeast is getting worse despite our home remdies tried last night. His doc can't see him for a week so we have to go the emergency room. Poor thing is gonna have to whip it out for a bunch of people while everyone looks at me wondering what I did to the poor guy.:shrug:
> Worse is that his is in painnow... I just don't get it.

Dont worry, these guys are used to this sort of thing. They see lots lots worse - believe me! Just today i heard on the radio of this guy who turned up to the emergency dept here in Ireland, asking specifically for a male Doctor. Turns out, he had a vacuum cleaner handle stuck up his Arse!! God love your DH, Im sure ye will both be glad to get it sorted and out of the way and get back to the important stuff!! Baby making!! Did ye try something from the chemists? Canesten cream etc?


----------



## Wilsey

Rockabybaby said:


> Hey Guys, been keeping up with ye, but havent had time to post for a while! Well today was the day for me to do my wee test! So got a FR test and tested this morning. Waited my 3 mins, and got the faintest wee pink line!! So off me went to work a happy wee bunny - but decided not too get too happy - just in case and we agreed i would do another wee test this evening - this time i got a clear blue digital - waited my 3 mins and yeee haaaa - 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' :happydance::happydance::happydance: Feel soooooo lucky and happy and blessed. Sending you guys lots and lots of baby fairy dust and hope ye all get your positives soon :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust: x x x

Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## AquaP

Rockabybaby said:


> Hey Guys, been keeping up with ye, but havent had time to post for a while! Well today was the day for me to do my wee test! So got a FR test and tested this morning. Waited my 3 mins, and got the faintest wee pink line!! So off me went to work a happy wee bunny - but decided not too get too happy - just in case and we agreed i would do another wee test this evening - this time i got a clear blue digital - waited my 3 mins and yeee haaaa - 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' :happydance::happydance::happydance: Feel soooooo lucky and happy and blessed. Sending you guys lots and lots of baby fairy dust and hope ye all get your positives soon :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust: x x x

Congratulations,fantastic news!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rockabybaby

Wilsey said:


> Rockabybaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey Guys, been keeping up with ye, but havent had time to post for a while! Well today was the day for me to do my wee test! So got a FR test and tested this morning. Waited my 3 mins, and got the faintest wee pink line!! So off me went to work a happy wee bunny - but decided not too get too happy - just in case and we agreed i would do another wee test this evening - this time i got a clear blue digital - waited my 3 mins and yeee haaaa - 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' :happydance::happydance::happydance: Feel soooooo lucky and happy and blessed. Sending you guys lots and lots of baby fairy dust and hope ye all get your positives soon :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust: x x x
> 
> Congrats!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks so much!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rockabybaby

AquaP said:


> Rockabybaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey Guys, been keeping up with ye, but havent had time to post for a while! Well today was the day for me to do my wee test! So got a FR test and tested this morning. Waited my 3 mins, and got the faintest wee pink line!! So off me went to work a happy wee bunny - but decided not too get too happy - just in case and we agreed i would do another wee test this evening - this time i got a clear blue digital - waited my 3 mins and yeee haaaa - 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' :happydance::happydance::happydance: Feel soooooo lucky and happy and blessed. Sending you guys lots and lots of baby fairy dust and hope ye all get your positives soon :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust: x x x
> 
> Congratulations,fantastic news!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks a mill :) x Good Luck to you :)


----------



## alyssa07

Congratulations!!!

..so I ovulated on my own this month after almost a year of not ovulating due to depo...so I'm not sure if I should keep my appt at the fertility clinic on monday...what do you girls think??


----------



## AquaP

I'd say go anyway - won't do any harm, if you didn't go and changed your mind later you'd have to wait for another appointment.


----------



## purplelilly

Rockabybaby said:


> Hey Guys, been keeping up with ye, but havent had time to post for a while! Well today was the day for me to do my wee test! So got a FR test and tested this morning. Waited my 3 mins, and got the faintest wee pink line!! So off me went to work a happy wee bunny - but decided not too get too happy - just in case and we agreed i would do another wee test this evening - this time i got a clear blue digital - waited my 3 mins and yeee haaaa - 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' :happydance::happydance::happydance: Feel soooooo lucky and happy and blessed. Sending you guys lots and lots of baby fairy dust and hope ye all get your positives soon :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust: x x x

Congrats ! So happy for those that won the battle with AF :happydance:


----------



## aleja

Rockabybaby said:


> Hey Guys, been keeping up with ye, but havent had time to post for a while! Well today was the day for me to do my wee test! So got a FR test and tested this morning. Waited my 3 mins, and got the faintest wee pink line!! So off me went to work a happy wee bunny - but decided not too get too happy - just in case and we agreed i would do another wee test this evening - this time i got a clear blue digital - waited my 3 mins and yeee haaaa - 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' :happydance::happydance::happydance: Feel soooooo lucky and happy and blessed. Sending you guys lots and lots of baby fairy dust and hope ye all get your positives soon :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust: x x x

oh wow congratulations. :yipee:


----------



## aleja

DHime said:


> Well, my DH is not doing well. The yeast is getting worse despite our home remdies tried last night. His doc can't see him for a week so we have to go the emergency room. Poor thing is gonna have to whip it out for a bunch of people while everyone looks at me wondering what I did to the poor guy.:shrug:
> Worse is that his is in painnow... I just don't get it.

Ouch this sounds very painful. :shock
hope he recovers soon so he can get back to business :haha:


----------



## alyssa07

AquaP said:


> I'd say go anyway - won't do any harm, if you didn't go and changed your mind later you'd have to wait for another appointment.

Thanks..I think your right. I would probably change my mind if I didn't end up going. How is everything going for you??


----------



## AquaP

alyssa07 said:


> AquaP said:
> 
> 
> I'd say go anyway - won't do any harm, if you didn't go and changed your mind later you'd have to wait for another appointment.
> 
> Thanks..I think your right. I would probably change my mind if I didn't end up going. How is everything going for you??Click to expand...

I'm grand...plagued with headaches though...just wondering I that's a reaction to coming off BCP?? CD10 today so have started to test for ovulation,but not expecting much as it's only my first month-it's at times like these that I wish I was of a more patient nature:winkwink:


----------



## alyssa07

I completely know how you feel!! And those headaches can be from coming off BCPs or they could also be ovulation headaches. Let me know how your testing for ovulation goes :flower:


----------



## AquaP

alyssa07 said:


> I completely know how you feel!! And those headaches can be from coming off BCPs or they could also be ovulation headaches. Let me know how your testing for ovulation goes :flower:

Really? Didn't know about ovulation headaches at all?! Sadly it might not be the case for me - Ov test was negative. But it's only cd10. Am very new to this.


----------



## DHime

Rockabybaby said:


> Hey Guys, been keeping up with ye, but havent had time to post for a while! Well today was the day for me to do my wee test! So got a FR test and tested this morning. Waited my 3 mins, and got the faintest wee pink line!! So off me went to work a happy wee bunny - but decided not too get too happy - just in case and we agreed i would do another wee test this evening - this time i got a clear blue digital - waited my 3 mins and yeee haaaa - 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' :happydance::happydance::happydance: Feel soooooo lucky and happy and blessed. Sending you guys lots and lots of baby fairy dust and hope ye all get your positives soon :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust: x x x

OMG!!!!!!
CONGRATS! I am so happy for you. (slightly jealous too) :hugs:
Thanks for making us a part of this for you!
No longer TTC! Happy Graduation!:flower:


----------



## DHime

Rockabybaby said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> Well, my DH is not doing well. The yeast is getting worse despite our home remdies tried last night. His doc can't see him for a week so we have to go the emergency room. Poor thing is gonna have to whip it out for a bunch of people while everyone looks at me wondering what I did to the poor guy.:shrug:
> Worse is that his is in painnow... I just don't get it.
> 
> Dont worry, these guys are used to this sort of thing. They see lots lots worse - believe me! Just today i heard on the radio of this guy who turned up to the emergency dept here in Ireland, asking specifically for a male Doctor. Turns out, he had a vacuum cleaner handle stuck up his Arse!! God love your DH, Im sure ye will both be glad to get it sorted and out of the way and get back to the important stuff!! Baby making!! Did ye try something from the chemists? Canesten cream etc?Click to expand...

OMG! Thanks! I needed that laugh! Great mental picture
Doc gave him a cream to use. Now he is scared to DTD. He took at it a sign that we are meanto to conceive in Sept... My birthday is that month so who knows? In the meantime I am gonna be naked as much as possible to make it very hard to say no.:winkwink:


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> ..so I ovulated on my own this month after almost a year of not ovulating due to depo...so I'm not sure if I should keep my appt at the fertility clinic on monday...what do you girls think??

I would definitely keep the appointment. Better that you won't have to wait forever for another just in case. Especially if you are over 30... :flower:


----------



## DHime

aleja said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> Well, my DH is not doing well. The yeast is getting worse despite our home remdies tried last night. His doc can't see him for a week so we have to go the emergency room. Poor thing is gonna have to whip it out for a bunch of people while everyone looks at me wondering what I did to the poor guy.:shrug:
> Worse is that his is in painnow... I just don't get it.
> 
> Ouch this sounds very painful. :shock
> hope he recovers soon so he can get back to business :haha:Click to expand...

He will be ok. He made the booboo of saying that women don't understand.... :haha:
I laughed and reminded him of when I had a ovarian cyst rupture and had 3 ppl look all up my vj at once. He felt humbled but insisted guys have it worse.
(Gotta love em):dohh:


----------



## alyssa07

AquaP said:


> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> I completely know how you feel!! And those headaches can be from coming off BCPs or they could also be ovulation headaches. Let me know how your testing for ovulation goes :flower:
> 
> Really? Didn't know about ovulation headaches at all?! Sadly it might not be the case for me - Ov test was negative. But it's only cd10. Am very new to this.Click to expand...

Yeah alot of my friends get ovulation headaches. And your only cd10 so maybe you will ovulate sometime in the next couple of days...I hope you do. Keep me posted!! :hugs:


----------



## alyssa07

DHime said:


> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> ..so I ovulated on my own this month after almost a year of not ovulating due to depo...so I'm not sure if I should keep my appt at the fertility clinic on monday...what do you girls think??
> 
> I would definitely keep the appointment. Better that you won't have to wait forever for another just in case. Especially if you are over 30... :flower:Click to expand...

Thanksss. I'm not over 30 and the waiting period was only about a week but I think I'm still going to keep it:haha:


----------



## Sachagary

Me to , i've been trying for 4 years , did a clearblue last week it was very faint pos then did to0 more but was neg:(xx


----------



## alyssa07

Sachagary said:


> Me to , i've been trying for 4 years , did a clearblue last week it was very faint pos then did to0 more but was neg:(xx

Hi! I think you probably had a chemical pregnancy. Those are like some kind of sick joke. I had one last month. I got so excited about having a baby then just as fast as it was here it was gone..I'm sorry that happened to you:cry:


----------



## eoinandconor

Rockabybaby said:


> Hey Guys, been keeping up with ye, but havent had time to post for a while! Well today was the day for me to do my wee test! So got a FR test and tested this morning. Waited my 3 mins, and got the faintest wee pink line!! So off me went to work a happy wee bunny - but decided not too get too happy - just in case and we agreed i would do another wee test this evening - this time i got a clear blue digital - waited my 3 mins and yeee haaaa - 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' :happydance::happydance::happydance: Feel soooooo lucky and happy and blessed. Sending you guys lots and lots of baby fairy dust and hope ye all get your positives soon :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust: x x x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations :thumbup:

How long have you been trying?? I got smiley face on opk today :) then the dreaded 2ww grrr fingers crossed for bfp!


----------



## Rockabybaby

eoinandconor said:


> Rockabybaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey Guys, been keeping up with ye, but havent had time to post for a while! Well today was the day for me to do my wee test! So got a FR test and tested this morning. Waited my 3 mins, and got the faintest wee pink line!! So off me went to work a happy wee bunny - but decided not too get too happy - just in case and we agreed i would do another wee test this evening - this time i got a clear blue digital - waited my 3 mins and yeee haaaa - 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' :happydance::happydance::happydance: Feel soooooo lucky and happy and blessed. Sending you guys lots and lots of baby fairy dust and hope ye all get your positives soon :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust: x x x
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations :thumbup:
> 
> How long have you been trying?? I got smiley face on opk today :) then the dreaded 2ww grrr fingers crossed for bfp!Click to expand...

heya.... We had been trying since June. But yesterday evening, i went to the Loo, and when i wiped, i was bleeding :( Its not been heavy or anything, but it is now sunday evening and there is still blood when i go the loo. Sorry if its TMI, This is my first, so i am not sure what to expect. Have you ever experienced this? Was soooo dam excited and happy - both of us, but now were not sure what is going on. I hadnt even been to the Doc's yet to start the whole process of organising the future months etc.... Im worried. There were cramps all day today - but then they vanished!! Any Advice? x x fingers crossed for you btw :) x


----------



## AquaP

Oh no!! I'm so sorry,I'm sure that's so worrying. You should definitely head to dr tomorrow and get checked out hon to see if everything is ok. Hope it is xo


----------



## Rockabybaby

AquaP said:


> Oh no!! I'm so sorry,I'm sure that's so worrying. You should definitely head to dr tomorrow and get checked out hon to see if everything is ok. Hope it is xo

Yea, I know... I will see what its like in the morning. Its such early days though, they wont be able to tell me anything anyway i would say. Plus its a blinking bank holiday down here tomorrow, I doubt they will even be open!! Its hard to know what to do as its so early you know what i mean? I have litterally been on the couch all day relaxing. Fingers crossed its gone in the morning.... Thanks for reply x


----------



## AquaP

I forgot about bank hol-I'm up in NI so you'd think I'd know! Relaxing is all you can do-my sis is a dr in obs and gynae and she always says that unless you're soaking through a pad within an hour they won't do much for you. If it gets like that though you should def head to hospital. Hugs.


----------



## Rockabybaby

AquaP said:


> I forgot about bank hol-I'm up in NI so you'd think I'd know! Relaxing is all you can do-my sis is a dr in obs and gynae and she always says that unless you're soaking through a pad within an hour they won't do much for you. If it gets like that though you should def head to hospital. Hugs.

Ahhh thanks for that!! No, its defo no where near as bad as a pad an hour. It wouldnt even come close to that thank god! So that has relieved me massively!! Thanks so much!! :) There is light at the end of the tunnel! I will keep an eye on it and see what its like tomorrow. Thanks again- will check in with ye tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## DHime

Rockabybaby said:


> AquaP said:
> 
> 
> I forgot about bank hol-I'm up in NI so you'd think I'd know! Relaxing is all you can do-my sis is a dr in obs and gynae and she always says that unless you're soaking through a pad within an hour they won't do much for you. If it gets like that though you should def head to hospital. Hugs.
> 
> Ahhh thanks for that!! No, its defo no where near as bad as a pad an hour. It wouldnt even come close to that thank god! So that has relieved me massively!! Thanks so much!! :) There is light at the end of the tunnel! I will keep an eye on it and see what its like tomorrow. Thanks again- will check in with ye tomorrow :hugs:Click to expand...

Any word yet? (totally worried for you...) :shrug:
I have heard of bleeding upon implantation but there are also women who continue to have AF for a month or two into PG. My mom did that so she didn't even know she was PG till almost 4 months. Women in my family tend to continue ovulating during PG - resulting in twins occationally. (I was one!):flower:


----------



## DHime

Sorry I've been out future moms!
My home comp got a virus so I had to wait till I got back to work today. (don't tell my boss):winkwink:

Well, the DH is feeling better. He couldn't stand not DTD for more than 36 hours so we are back on the wagon! I love having a guy with this much energy.:blush: Sometimes I have to make him slow down though. (DTD too much lowers the sperm count) I am just glad he is enjoying this whole process.

Started using the pillow after DTD to better increase chances. Anyone know if this actually works cause I feel like an idiot just laying there like that. :haha:

How was everyones weekend?
(Huggs to all):hugs:


----------



## alyssa07

DHime said:


> Sorry I've been out future moms!
> My home comp got a virus so I had to wait till I got back to work today. (don't tell my boss):winkwink:
> 
> Well, the DH is feeling better. He couldn't stand not DTD for more than 36 hours so we are back on the wagon! I love having a guy with this much energy.:blush: Sometimes I have to make him slow down though. (DTD too much lowers the sperm count) I am just glad he is enjoying this whole process.
> 
> Started using the pillow after DTD to better increase chances. Anyone know if this actually works cause I feel like an idiot just laying there like that. :haha:
> 
> How was everyones weekend?
> (Huggs to all):hugs:

I've heard it works. I have recently started doing this so lets hope it works!! 
..I have my appt with the fertility clinic today. I am sooooo nervous but also excited. I'm hoping they will put me on clomid to ensure I ovulate every month. The closer the aptt gets the more nervous I become!!


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been out future moms!
> My home comp got a virus so I had to wait till I got back to work today. (don't tell my boss):winkwink:
> 
> Well, the DH is feeling better. He couldn't stand not DTD for more than 36 hours so we are back on the wagon! I love having a guy with this much energy.:blush: Sometimes I have to make him slow down though. (DTD too much lowers the sperm count) I am just glad he is enjoying this whole process.
> 
> Started using the pillow after DTD to better increase chances. Anyone know if this actually works cause I feel like an idiot just laying there like that. :haha:
> 
> How was everyones weekend?
> (Huggs to all):hugs:
> 
> I've heard it works. I have recently started doing this so lets hope it works!!
> ..I have my appt with the fertility clinic today. I am sooooo nervous but also excited. I'm hoping they will put me on clomid to ensure I ovulate every month. The closer the aptt gets the more nervous I become!!Click to expand...

Good Luck!:hugs:


----------



## AquaP

DHime said:


> Sorry I've been out future moms!
> My home comp got a virus so I had to wait till I got back to work today. (don't tell my boss):winkwink:
> 
> Well, the DH is feeling better. He couldn't stand not DTD for more than 36 hours so we are back on the wagon! I love having a guy with this much energy.:blush: Sometimes I have to make him slow down though. (DTD too much lowers the sperm count) I am just glad he is enjoying this whole process.
> 
> Started using the pillow after DTD to better increase chances. Anyone know if this actually works cause I feel like an idiot just laying there like that. :haha:
> 
> How was everyones weekend?
> (Huggs to all):hugs:

I totally was just wondering yesterday about using a pillow! I've actually started lying still for longer after BDing with my hips raised a little instead of just getting up straight away...have this fear that if I get up too soon the swimmers will all escape:haha: worried OH will think I'm overdoing it if i start with a pillow...though I have heard of girls pedalling with their legs up in the air to try and help things along-OH would really think I was a complete mentalist if he caught me at that! The things we think of....
THINK I ovulated yesterday,think I'm gonna use digital test next cycle though,less ambiguous. 
Glad you're back on the wagon:winkwink:


----------



## AquaP

Rockabybaby how are you,thinking of you xo

Alyssa hope all goes well,keep us posted.:hugs:


----------



## savannah09

Hello Everyone, I am very new to this however I have been reading other post so I thought I would say hello and I would say Im definately looking to share this journey with others.
I dont really know all the abbreviations for words yet but i shall pick them up quickly i hope.
My boyfriend and I have been trying to conceive since the beginning of this year, it doesnt seem like a long time when I write it but it feels like years. My boyfriend has known for a while (since previous relationship) that he has a low sperm count and poor motility. He recently underwent a semen analysis and things are really no better. Our GP referred my boyfriend to Urology who basically said they couldnt do anything and told us we would have to wait and see, in the meantime we also got referred to the fertility specialists at our local hospital. I did my day 2 and day 21 progresterone tests and found out that I also have low progesterone. Shocked yes but I have always known in my heart that something wasnt right, I just didnt expect it to be that.Our consultant told us our only option was IVF ICSI, however because of the length of time we have been TTC we would have to wait until 1yr had passed. 
I have since been prescribed Clomid and just waiting now for my next cycle to start so i can begin taking it, i have a 4 month supply of clomid so fingers crossed for a sprinkling of 

My boyfriend and I are staying positive but know we have a long road ahead of us, I have cried so much over this and it makes me feel very sad that so many couples are in similar situations. I wish every single one of you the very best of luck xx


----------



## Sparkle82

can i join too? its so difficult as no-one (apart from th boyf) knows we are ttc.


----------



## DHime

savannah09 said:


> Hello Everyone, I am very new to this however I have been reading other post so I thought I would say hello and I would say Im definately looking to share this journey with others.
> I dont really know all the abbreviations for words yet but i shall pick them up quickly i hope.
> My boyfriend and I have been trying to conceive since the beginning of this year, it doesnt seem like a long time when I write it but it feels like years. My boyfriend has known for a while (since previous relationship) that he has a low sperm count and poor motility. He recently underwent a semen analysis and things are really no better. Our GP referred my boyfriend to Urology who basically said they couldnt do anything and told us we would have to wait and see, in the meantime we also got referred to the fertility specialists at our local hospital. I did my day 2 and day 21 progresterone tests and found out that I also have low progesterone. Shocked yes but I have always known in my heart that something wasnt right, I just didnt expect it to be that.Our consultant told us our only option was IVF ICSI, however because of the length of time we have been TTC we would have to wait until 1yr had passed.
> I have since been prescribed Clomid and just waiting now for my next cycle to start so i can begin taking it, i have a 4 month supply of clomid so fingers crossed for a sprinkling of
> 
> My boyfriend and I are staying positive but know we have a long road ahead of us, I have cried so much over this and it makes me feel very sad that so many couples are in similar situations. I wish every single one of you the very best of luck xx

Welcome :happydance:
Sorry you guys have had such a hard time. Have you guys tried the holistic approach? Couldn't hurt... I hope the clomid helps also. Glad to have you with us!:hugs:


----------



## DHime

Sparkle82 said:


> can i join too? its so difficult as no-one (apart from th boyf) knows we are ttc.

You are in good company!
There are many of us Trying to conceive (TTC) without telling anyone.
Mainly due to the pressure it causes from the outside. Nothing worse than advice from you grandmother on doing the deed (DTD) right. Yuck :haha:


----------



## alyssa07

Well I had my appt today.. I already ovulated this month but when I got my ultrasound done today it showed I had a mature egg about to release so I'm going to ovulate again this month. The doctor said it was because of the chemical pregnancy I had last month that caused a double ovulation. Aside from that everything is normal. I guess my body is just getting back into the swing of things. Soooo I guess Dh and I will be spending alot of time in the bedroom for the next day or two. Doctor said the egg would drop either today or tomorrow so lets hope all goes well!!:happydance:

How is everyone doing today??


----------



## aleja

alyssa07 said:


> Well I had my appt today.. I already ovulated this month but when I got my ultrasound done today it showed I had a mature egg about to release so I'm going to ovulate again this month. The doctor said it was because of the chemical pregnancy I had last month that caused a double ovulation. Aside from that everything is normal. I guess my body is just getting back into the swing of things. Soooo I guess Dh and I will be spending alot of time in the bedroom for the next day or two. Doctor said the egg would drop either today or tomorrow so lets hope all goes well!!:happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing today??

hi alyssa, wow that is great news you get a second chance in the month:thumbup:. that must be pretty special seeing the egg on the ultrasound. all the best and get busy :kiss:
not much happening with me. i am going to start the SMEP thing this month so I am waiting around for that.i am currently on cd 6.
i should let my DH know that he will be busy for a while ! :haha:


----------



## aleja

DHime said:


> savannah09 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone, I am very new to this however I have been reading other post so I thought I would say hello and I would say Im definately looking to share this journey with others.
> I dont really know all the abbreviations for words yet but i shall pick them up quickly i hope.
> My boyfriend and I have been trying to conceive since the beginning of this year, it doesnt seem like a long time when I write it but it feels like years. My boyfriend has known for a while (since previous relationship) that he has a low sperm count and poor motility. He recently underwent a semen analysis and things are really no better. Our GP referred my boyfriend to Urology who basically said they couldnt do anything and told us we would have to wait and see, in the meantime we also got referred to the fertility specialists at our local hospital. I did my day 2 and day 21 progresterone tests and found out that I also have low progesterone. Shocked yes but I have always known in my heart that something wasnt right, I just didnt expect it to be that.Our consultant told us our only option was IVF ICSI, however because of the length of time we have been TTC we would have to wait until 1yr had passed.
> I have since been prescribed Clomid and just waiting now for my next cycle to start so i can begin taking it, i have a 4 month supply of clomid so fingers crossed for a sprinkling of
> 
> My boyfriend and I are staying positive but know we have a long road ahead of us, I have cried so much over this and it makes me feel very sad that so many couples are in similar situations. I wish every single one of you the very best of luck xx
> 
> Welcome :happydance:
> Sorry you guys have had such a hard time. Have you guys tried the holistic approach? Couldn't hurt... I hope the clomid helps also. Glad to have you with us!:hugs:Click to expand...

hi savannah, wishing you all the best and hopefully you won't need the IVF. 
i agree with DHime - there is holistic and natural treatments for fertility issues. my naturopath actually told me that male fertility problems can be rectified more easily than female ones with natural remedies. my DH takes herbs to increase male hormones and to improve sperm quality. it is only our first month taking herbs but already it has helped me regulate my own cycles:flower:


----------



## AquaP

alyssa07 said:


> Well I had my appt today.. I already ovulated this month but when I got my ultrasound done today it showed I had a mature egg about to release so I'm going to ovulate again this month. The doctor said it was because of the chemical pregnancy I had last month that caused a double ovulation. Aside from that everything is normal. I guess my body is just getting back into the swing of things. Soooo I guess Dh and I will be spending alot of time in the bedroom for the next day or two. Doctor said the egg would drop either today or tomorrow so lets hope all goes well!!:happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing today??

That's so great! Must be so reassuring to actually see visual evidence that's you are actually ovulating. I'm ok, got some cramps the last couple of days and think I might have ov'd but it wasn't really clear-getting a diginone next cycle. The cramps may have been a sign but I've also had cramping on and off since my laparoscopy in May so it may just be that:-( it's just it was around day 11-13 and my cycle used to be 28 days so that made me wonder.


----------



## AquaP

Welcome Savannah and sparkle:flower:


----------



## alyssa07

aleja said:


> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Well I had my appt today.. I already ovulated this month but when I got my ultrasound done today it showed I had a mature egg about to release so I'm going to ovulate again this month. The doctor said it was because of the chemical pregnancy I had last month that caused a double ovulation. Aside from that everything is normal. I guess my body is just getting back into the swing of things. Soooo I guess Dh and I will be spending alot of time in the bedroom for the next day or two. Doctor said the egg would drop either today or tomorrow so lets hope all goes well!!:happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing today??
> 
> hi alyssa, wow that is great news you get a second chance in the month:thumbup:. that must be pretty special seeing the egg on the ultrasound. all the best and get busy :kiss:
> not much happening with me. i am going to start the SMEP thing this month so I am waiting around for that.i am currently on cd 6.
> i should let my DH know that he will be busy for a while ! :haha:Click to expand...

It was pretty cool to see the egg on the ultrasound. I was expe ting to be ovulating so that was just an added bonus. Maybe its a sign that this is our month..and I hope its your month too :hugs:


----------



## alyssa07

AquaP said:


> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Well I had my appt today.. I already ovulated this month but when I got my ultrasound done today it showed I had a mature egg about to release so I'm going to ovulate again this month. The doctor said it was because of the chemical pregnancy I had last month that caused a double ovulation. Aside from that everything is normal. I guess my body is just getting back into the swing of things. Soooo I guess Dh and I will be spending alot of time in the bedroom for the next day or two. Doctor said the egg would drop either today or tomorrow so lets hope all goes well!!:happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing today??
> 
> That's so great! Must be so reassuring to actually see visual evidence that's you are actually ovulating. I'm ok, got some cramps the last couple of days and think I might have ov'd but it wasn't really clear-getting a diginone next cycle. The cramps may have been a sign but I've also had cramping on and off since my laparoscopy in May so it may just be that:-( it's just it was around day 11-13 and my cycle used to be 28 days so that made me wonder.Click to expand...

Hmm I would say you probably ovulated! Maybe this month will be all of our months to get pregnant :happydance:


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> Well I had my appt today.. I already ovulated this month but when I got my ultrasound done today it showed I had a mature egg about to release so I'm going to ovulate again this month. The doctor said it was because of the chemical pregnancy I had last month that caused a double ovulation. Aside from that everything is normal. I guess my body is just getting back into the swing of things. Soooo I guess Dh and I will be spending alot of time in the bedroom for the next day or two. Doctor said the egg would drop either today or tomorrow so lets hope all goes well!!:happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing today??

Good Luck!:happydance:


----------



## alyssa07

Thank you!!! How is everything going for you??:hugs:


----------



## Rockabybaby

Hey All, 

Alyssa, good luck with your egg :) really hope ye catch it :) 
Dhime, glad to hear you OH's wee problem is nearly fixed!! and your back in action!! 
Wel... I was still bleeding yesterday (it was a public holidayhere) so couldnt get to the Doc's and of course when i called today - they had no app's avail so finally got one for tomorrow.. but, i decided yesterday to do another wee test to see if i still hada wee line, ( i had 3 positives last Thurdsday) but none yesterday - it was a negative. So i guess its gone... I will know for def tomorrow - but it looks that way now. Can only look at it in the sense that my body just wasnt ready for it yet. I wrecked my head thinking what did i do wrong etc, and there are a few thing i prob shouldnt have been doing - painting walls, excercise that i wasnt used to - those type of things... so all i can do is learn from it and move on and hope for the next time :) I will get some advice from the doc's. Its quite draining though - hopes raised, hopes dashed... just glad i wasnt further on - thanks for your thoughts and hugs guys, Im so glad i found this site - its fab!! Great support for everyone! 

And welcome to the new ladies also!! Good luck with your journey to babyland!! :) It has its ups and downs!! but as long as there are more ups - we're flying x :flower:


----------



## Rockabybaby

AquaP said:


> Welcome Savannah and sparkle:flower:

Yea, Welcome aboard the baby train!! :)


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> Thank you!!! How is everything going for you??:hugs:

Good today! I think I ovulated yesterday (judging from small cramps) been keeping busy so far though. Gonna keep DTD as much as possible and just have fun.

Just wish I could tell my friends. My boss doesn't even know I am married. lol :shrug:


----------



## DHime

Rockabybaby said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Alyssa, good luck with your egg :) really hope ye catch it :)
> Dhime, glad to hear you OH's wee problem is nearly fixed!! and your back in action!!
> Wel... I was still bleeding yesterday (it was a public holidayhere) so couldnt get to the Doc's and of course when i called today - they had no app's avail so finally got one for tomorrow.. but, i decided yesterday to do another wee test to see if i still hada wee line, ( i had 3 positives last Thurdsday) but none yesterday - it was a negative. So i guess its gone... I will know for def tomorrow - but it looks that way now. Can only look at it in the sense that my body just wasnt ready for it yet. I wrecked my head thinking what did i do wrong etc, and there are a few thing i prob shouldnt have been doing - painting walls, excercise that i wasnt used to - those type of things... so all i can do is learn from it and move on and hope for the next time :) I will get some advice from the doc's. Its quite draining though - hopes raised, hopes dashed... just glad i wasnt further on - thanks for your thoughts and hugs guys, Im so glad i found this site - its fab!! Great support for everyone!
> 
> And welcome to the new ladies also!! Good luck with your journey to babyland!! :) It has its ups and downs!! but as long as there are more ups - we're flying x :flower:

OMG :hugs: 
I am so sorry sweetie! :cry:
Hang in there. There will be more and it will be worth the wait.:thumbup:


----------



## alyssa07

DHime said:


> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! How is everything going for you??:hugs:
> 
> Good today! I think I ovulated yesterday (judging from small cramps) been keeping busy so far though. Gonna keep DTD as much as possible and just have fun.
> 
> Just wish I could tell my friends. My boss doesn't even know I am married. lol :shrug:Click to expand...

Well I hope this is your month! I know how you feel, none of my friends really know we are trying but the couple that do know just don't understand..ughhh so frusrating. Lol how come your boss doesn't know you are married :haha:


----------



## AquaP

Thanks Alyssa, I hope so too!

Rockabybaby I'm so sorry, I was really praying that wouldn't be the case,hope you're ok xo


----------



## AquaP

Maybe I've asked this before...but did any of you ladies suffer from headaches badly when you came off BCP. Been plagued with them for a couple of weeks and wondered if they were related?


----------



## alyssa07

AquaP said:


> Maybe I've asked this before...but did any of you ladies suffer from headaches badly when you came off BCP. Been plagued with them for a couple of weeks and wondered if they were related?

Alot of people get bad headaches after BC..your hormones are getting back into balance and that causes headaches. Once your hormones balance out, they should go away:flower:


----------



## Rockabybaby

AquaP said:


> Thanks Alyssa, I hope so too!
> 
> Rockabybaby I'm so sorry, I was really praying that wouldn't be the case,hope you're ok xo

Thanks AquaP.... Im grand... sure it could have been much worse... you just dont know x


----------



## Rockabybaby

alyssa07 said:


> AquaP said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I've asked this before...but did any of you ladies suffer from headaches badly when you came off BCP. Been plagued with them for a couple of weeks and wondered if they were related?
> 
> Alot of people get bad headaches after BC..your hormones are getting back into balance and that causes headaches. Once your hormones balance out, they should go away:flower:Click to expand...

I used to get a migraines after the Nuvaring...on the 7 day break part...didnt realise what was bringing it on for a long time so had to give it up - then the doc put me on cerazette.... no headaches on it, but also no libido, no laughing, no happyness!!! I hated it... then decided to have a baby :) and here i am... what type of BCP were you on?


----------



## alyssa07

I was on the depo shot for about 4.5 years then went on loestrin 24. I got horrible headaches when I came off of it. But about 3 months later I was back to normal


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! How is everything going for you??:hugs:
> 
> Good today! I think I ovulated yesterday (judging from small cramps) been keeping busy so far though. Gonna keep DTD as much as possible and just have fun.
> 
> Just wish I could tell my friends. My boss doesn't even know I am married. lol :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I hope this is your month! I know how you feel, none of my friends really know we are trying but the couple that do know just don't understand..ughhh so frusrating. Lol how come your boss doesn't know you are married :haha:Click to expand...

Well we went to the court house and meant to do a wedding. Then realized we can't afford one. So we said screw it and no matter as long as we are happy


----------



## alyssa07

DHime said:


> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! How is everything going for you??:hugs:
> 
> Good today! I think I ovulated yesterday (judging from small cramps) been keeping busy so far though. Gonna keep DTD as much as possible and just have fun.
> 
> Just wish I could tell my friends. My boss doesn't even know I am married. lol :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I hope this is your month! I know how you feel, none of my friends really know we are trying but the couple that do know just don't understand..ughhh so frusrating. Lol how come your boss doesn't know you are married :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well we went to the court house and meant to do a wedding. Then realized we can't afford one. So we said screw it and no matter as long as we are happyClick to expand...


Ohhh...weddings can get pretty expensive. My wedding is in May and I have already spent more than I wanted to. Luckiky, my mom bought my wedding dress so that saved alot of money for me! :kiss:


----------



## AquaP

Thanks for the feedback ladies. I was on Yasmin for 3 years (with a few months of mercilon as yasmin bad for my migraines but due to endometriosis the dr pit me bk on yasmin again). It's wierd because yasmin GAVE me headaches and now I came off it it's STILL giving me them-BCP really messes with you!

Also weddings are VERY expensive-even my small wedding was pricey (and my mum bought my dress too!)


----------



## aleja

Rockabybaby said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Alyssa, good luck with your egg :) really hope ye catch it :)
> Dhime, glad to hear you OH's wee problem is nearly fixed!! and your back in action!!
> Wel... I was still bleeding yesterday (it was a public holidayhere) so couldnt get to the Doc's and of course when i called today - they had no app's avail so finally got one for tomorrow.. but, i decided yesterday to do another wee test to see if i still hada wee line, ( i had 3 positives last Thurdsday) but none yesterday - it was a negative. So i guess its gone... I will know for def tomorrow - but it looks that way now. Can only look at it in the sense that my body just wasnt ready for it yet. I wrecked my head thinking what did i do wrong etc, and there are a few thing i prob shouldnt have been doing - painting walls, excercise that i wasnt used to - those type of things... so all i can do is learn from it and move on and hope for the next time :) I will get some advice from the doc's. Its quite draining though - hopes raised, hopes dashed... just glad i wasnt further on - thanks for your thoughts and hugs guys, Im so glad i found this site - its fab!! Great support for everyone!
> 
> And welcome to the new ladies also!! Good luck with your journey to babyland!! :) It has its ups and downs!! but as long as there are more ups - we're flying x :flower:

i 

hi rockabybaby i am so sorry to hear this. hope you are ok :hug:


----------



## aleja

DHime said:


> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! How is everything going for you??:hugs:
> 
> Good today! I think I ovulated yesterday (judging from small cramps) been keeping busy so far though. Gonna keep DTD as much as possible and just have fun.
> 
> Just wish I could tell my friends. My boss doesn't even know I am married. lol :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I hope this is your month! I know how you feel, none of my friends really know we are trying but the couple that do know just don't understand..ughhh so frusrating. Lol how come your boss doesn't know you are married :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well we went to the court house and meant to do a wedding. Then realized we can't afford one. So we said screw it and no matter as long as we are happyClick to expand...

my DH (who is really an OH) and i forgot to get married. together for 10 yrs but no wedding. i couldnt justify the costs and before we knew it we had the house, the pets, and bills but no certificate. now that ttc is on the agenda a wedding has fallen WAY DOWN the list of priorities. oh well we are happy and it sure feels like we are married :dohh::haha:


----------



## themarshas

I'd love to be a buddy. Just started ttc, got off pill last month so this will be the first real try


----------



## DHime

Rockabybaby said:


> AquaP said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Savannah and sparkle:flower:
> 
> Yea, Welcome aboard the baby train!! :)Click to expand...


I don't remember if I welcomed you ladies or not so Welcome.:dohh:
Sorry if I missed it!

So.. WELCOME!:flower:

Everyone doing okay today?


----------



## DHime

AquaP said:


> Maybe I've asked this before...but did any of you ladies suffer from headaches badly when you came off BCP. Been plagued with them for a couple of weeks and wondered if they were related?

bcp gave me migraines 3 days a week so I felt better comming off them.
I have heard of ppl having migraines due to the hormonal changes when cooming off them.


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! How is everything going for you??:hugs:
> 
> Good today! I think I ovulated yesterday (judging from small cramps) been keeping busy so far though. Gonna keep DTD as much as possible and just have fun.
> 
> Just wish I could tell my friends. My boss doesn't even know I am married. lol :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I hope this is your month! I know how you feel, none of my friends really know we are trying but the couple that do know just don't understand..ughhh so frusrating. Lol how come your boss doesn't know you are married :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well we went to the court house and meant to do a wedding. Then realized we can't afford one. So we said screw it and no matter as long as we are happyClick to expand...
> 
> Ohhh...weddings can get pretty expensive. My wedding is in May and I have already spent more than I wanted to. Luckiky, my mom bought my wedding dress so that saved alot of money for me! :kiss:Click to expand...


Congrats!
For us a baby is so much more rewarding than a big pricey party for all of our friends and family to have fun at while we stress out. We just arent party people... We had to be realistic given my age, we didn't want to wait another year before TTC.


----------



## DHime

AquaP said:


> Thanks for the feedback ladies. I was on Yasmin for 3 years (with a few months of mercilon as yasmin bad for my migraines but due to endometriosis the dr pit me bk on yasmin again). It's wierd because yasmin GAVE me headaches and now I came off it it's STILL giving me them-BCP really messes with you!
> 
> Also weddings are VERY expensive-even my small wedding was pricey (and my mum bought my dress too!)

They are very pricey. I think as we started to plan we said "wait a min... we can't afford this! Wanna skip it?!":haha:


----------



## DHime

:hugs:


----------



## DHime

themarshas said:


> I'd love to be a buddy. Just started ttc, got off pill last month so this will be the first real try

Welcome!
You are in excellent company here!


----------



## themarshas

DHime said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to be a buddy. Just started ttc, got off pill last month so this will be the first real try
> 
> Welcome!
> You are in excellent company here!Click to expand...

Thank you! And on the wedding note: I got married 2 years ago (and a month after college graduation, and 5 months before closing on our house- 09 was a very expensive year haha) and it cost almost $18k for only 100 guest and done as budget conscience as possible


----------



## Fairydust22

:happydance:Hi I would like a ttc buddie I am new to this I have been trying since may I would love someone to talk to :)


----------



## DHime

Fairydust22 said:


> :happydance:Hi I would like a ttc buddie I am new to this I have been trying since may I would love someone to talk to :)

Welcome!
Good to have you with us!:flower:


----------



## alyssa07

Soooo..I ovulated on Monday and I am having some cramps today..I'm hoping they are implantation cramps!!! Keeping my fingers crossed:happydance:


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> Soooo..I ovulated on Monday and I am having some cramps today..I'm hoping they are implantation cramps!!! Keeping my fingers crossed:happydance:

Crossing them here for you too!!!:hugs:


----------



## aleja

:dust:hi ladies,

sounds promising alyssa..keep us posted.O:)


----------



## alyssa07

Thanksss girls! I am just having a really'good feeling about this month. Hopefully I'm right:thumbup:


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> Thanksss girls! I am just having a really'good feeling about this month. Hopefully I'm right:thumbup:

crossing my fingers for you dear!:happydance:
where is everyone lately?:shrug:


----------



## AquaP

Hope you're right Alyssa!

Sorry I've been on holiday and just using my phone and somehow managed to unsubscibe myself from this thread so I didn't realise it had been updated!

It's so right what they say about coming off pill, the symptoms are so like pg symptoms-dizziness,tired,nauseous. So frustrating that I know it's not cos I'm pg!


----------



## Rockabybaby

alyssa07 said:


> Soooo..I ovulated on Monday and I am having some cramps today..I'm hoping they are implantation cramps!!! Keeping my fingers crossed:happydance:

Alyssa my fingers and toes are crossed for you :) Really hope you get your little sticky bean :) x :hugs:


----------



## Rockabybaby

Well... I have had a migraine since thursday, its now saturday and i really hope it goes away and gives me a day off tomorrow!! Had bloods done at the doc's the other day and the results came back, the preg hormone level is gone which means am totally recovered from my mc, but the doc reckons i should wait for another AF until we try again.... and use barrier protection until then.... so tempted not to though... but i must - just in case. But we can have fun practising lol

How is everyone doing? how are things progressing for everyone now? :)


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
not much happening in my world ..started the SMEP last night at cd 10. negative OPK though. i think its too early for me though as my cycle is longer. we will be exhausted and burnt out by the time OV comes around:sleep:
this is what happened last month so i will make sure DH doesn't overdo it too much :haha:
rockabybaby - glad to hear you are recovering. it must be sooo tempting to just keep on trying but at least you are following docs orders.
alyssa - when you testing?

everyone else looking forward to hearing where everyone is at :dust:


----------



## ab11

hiya hun, iv joined this site to make friends who r goin through the same thing as us. i'd love to be ur friend. hope to hear frm u soon xx


----------



## alyssa07

Well I think its too early to test now but I'm thinking about testing next week. DH wants me to test next week but I think I might wait until AF is due. If i get it then ill know this month wasn't my month buuut hopefully I wont get AF because this month is my month!!! Still keeping my fingers crossed:happydance:
How is everyone doing??


----------



## AquaP

I hope this is your month too Alyssa!
Rockaby that's a shame you've got to wait-but I guess it must be for the best!
I hope this is all your months for that matter ladies! Sadly I don't think it's mine. Have a fair bit of nausea,headaches,exhaustion and wierd CM but I think it must all be BCP Withdrawal related,so frustrating,just want AF to come so I can start next cycle and hopefully it will have less confusing symptoms!


----------



## AquaP

I hope this is your month too Alyssa!
Rockaby that's a shame you've got to wait-but I guess it must be for the best!
I hope this is all your months for that matter ladies! Sadly I don't think it's mine. Have a fair bit of nausea,headaches,exhaustion and wierd CM but I think it must all be BCP Withdrawal related,so frustrating,just want AF to come so I can start next cycle and hopefully it will have less confusing symptoms!


----------



## DHime

Rockabybaby said:


> Well... I have had a migraine since thursday, its now saturday and i really hope it goes away and gives me a day off tomorrow!! Had bloods done at the doc's the other day and the results came back, the preg hormone level is gone which means am totally recovered from my mc, but the doc reckons i should wait for another AF until we try again.... and use barrier protection until then.... so tempted not to though... but i must - just in case. But we can have fun practising lol
> 
> How is everyone doing? how are things progressing for everyone now? :)[/QUOT
> 
> Doing good here. Hang in there and just relax this month.
> Take all the hot baths you want :winkwink:


----------



## DHime

aleja said:


> hi ladies,
> not much happening in my world ..started the SMEP last night at cd 10. negative OPK though. i think its too early for me though as my cycle is longer. we will be exhausted and burnt out by the time OV comes around:sleep:
> this is what happened last month so i will make sure DH doesn't overdo it too much :haha:
> rockabybaby - glad to hear you are recovering. it must be sooo tempting to just keep on trying but at least you are following docs orders.
> alyssa - when you testing?
> 
> everyone else looking forward to hearing where everyone is at :dust:

Thanks! Testing in the 3rd week of the month


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> Well I think its too early to test now but I'm thinking about testing next week. DH wants me to test next week but I think I might wait until AF is due. If i get it then ill know this month wasn't my month buuut hopefully I wont get AF because this month is my month!!! Still keeping my fingers crossed:happydance:
> How is everyone doing??

Anyone else getting mildly stressed at the idea of actually getting PG?!:nope:
I think I had a "I am so not ready for this" moment. Got a bit paniced biut I am great now. :blush: just a panic moment...


----------



## themarshas

DHime said:


> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Well I think its too early to test now but I'm thinking about testing next week. DH wants me to test next week but I think I might wait until AF is due. If i get it then ill know this month wasn't my month buuut hopefully I wont get AF because this month is my month!!! Still keeping my fingers crossed:happydance:
> How is everyone doing??
> 
> Anyone else getting mildly stressed at the idea of actually getting PG?!:nope:
> I think I had a "I am so not ready for this" moment. Got a bit paniced biut I am great now. :blush: just a panic moment...Click to expand...

All the time. Then I see a baby and I'm upset that it's not mine and I'm snapped back to wanting one.


----------



## DHime

AquaP said:


> I hope this is your month too Alyssa!
> Rockaby that's a shame you've got to wait-but I guess it must be for the best!
> I hope this is all your months for that matter ladies! Sadly I don't think it's mine. Have a fair bit of nausea,headaches,exhaustion and wierd CM but I think it must all be BCP Withdrawal related,so frustrating,just want AF to come so I can start next cycle and hopefully it will have less confusing symptoms!


I understand. Sounds odd though. what do you mean weird CM? why is it weird? The nausea and headaches sound promising though:shrug:
Hang in there


----------



## DHime

themarshas said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Well I think its too early to test now but I'm thinking about testing next week. DH wants me to test next week but I think I might wait until AF is due. If i get it then ill know this month wasn't my month buuut hopefully I wont get AF because this month is my month!!! Still keeping my fingers crossed:happydance:
> How is everyone doing??
> 
> Anyone else getting mildly stressed at the idea of actually getting PG?!:nope:
> I think I had a "I am so not ready for this" moment. Got a bit paniced biut I am great now. :blush: just a panic moment...Click to expand...
> 
> All the time. Then I see a baby and I'm upset that it's not mine and I'm snapped back to wanting one.Click to expand...

Totally! I was begining to think I was going nuts...
It came right after my DH told the mother in law we are TTC


----------



## AquaP

DHime said:


> AquaP said:
> 
> 
> I hope this is your month too Alyssa!
> Rockaby that's a shame you've got to wait-but I guess it must be for the best!
> I hope this is all your months for that matter ladies! Sadly I don't think it's mine. Have a fair bit of nausea,headaches,exhaustion and wierd CM but I think it must all be BCP Withdrawal related,so frustrating,just want AF to come so I can start next cycle and hopefully it will have less confusing symptoms!
> 
> 
> I understand. Sounds odd though. what do you mean weird CM? why is it weird? The nausea and headaches sound promising though:shrug:
> Hang in thereClick to expand...

I guess it's mostly weird because it's there at all! Thought that I would only get it around Ov. I get most days at some point-it's kinda floppy and sometimes yellow-tinged (tmi sorry!). 
I suppose I've just heard on here a lot that the cycle after stopping BCP can be very misleading in terms of symptom spotting and I swore I'd ignore it all but it's so hard! I'm only 8dpo so it's too early to even check to see if I'm right:shrug:


----------



## AquaP

Haha I'm on my phone,not so great with the touch screen! My cm is gloopy not floppy hehe! So gross that I now write stuff like that without thinking it's gross!


----------



## Chrisbri

DHime said:


> I don't know if this is a good spot for this but I would like to put this in for the other newbies who feel a bit lost and needing a buddy to go through this with.
> I don't have any friends TTC so I only have people asking me if I have lost my mind.
> The answer of course is yes and glad of it.
> Anyone else needing a TTC Buddy or 2?

I know the feeling. Also I feel strange that i cannot share my feelings and I think that I am imagining pregnancy symptoms. Especially now that I tried pregnancy test before missed period and tested negative:wacko:


----------



## alyssa07

Well AF is due in a week...I'm feeling kinda sick today, having cramps, and my boobs are sore...which are all sign of pregnancy and AF besides the feeling sick so hopefully AF won't show up!!!:happydance:

How is everyone doing today? Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Hoping4You

Hello.. This is my first post as well, and could seriously use someone to talk to!!


----------



## Chrisbri

alyssa07 said:


> Well AF is due in a week...I'm feeling kinda sick today, having cramps, and my boobs are sore...which are all sign of pregnancy and AF besides the feeling sick so hopefully AF won't show up!!!:happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing today? Hope everyone is doing well!!

I was really sick last week to especially in the evening after eating. Hope it was not a virus :S. My AF is due today...pregnancy test negative this morning too:nope:


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, including the newbies - Welcome!:hugs:

i am living vicariously through some of u in the 2ww - Fx for those BFP's.

i am still in waiting to OV limbo. at cd 13 negative OPK and doing the baby dancing every other night. i got a bit of a routine happening but so far ..YAWN, nothing happening:sleep:

DHime - i had one of those 'not ready for baby' moments on the weekend when i had a few drinkies with friends. thought to myself, do i really want to give up the pub nights? however as soon as i got home it was back to :baby: thoughts


----------



## themarshas

Hoping4You said:


> Hello.. This is my first post as well, and could seriously use someone to talk to!!

Welcome Hoping4You!


----------



## DHime

Chrisbri said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is a good spot for this but I would like to put this in for the other newbies who feel a bit lost and needing a buddy to go through this with.
> I don't have any friends TTC so I only have people asking me if I have lost my mind.
> The answer of course is yes and glad of it.
> Anyone else needing a TTC Buddy or 2?
> 
> I know the feeling. Also I feel strange that i cannot share my feelings and I think that I am imagining pregnancy symptoms. Especially now that I tried pregnancy test before missed period and tested negative:wacko:Click to expand...


Its hard w/o ppl to talk to about it. There is no such thing as TMI here. Get as gross as you want. It's how we all help each other through all this after all.
Besides, it better than talking to your mom. :haha:


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> Well AF is due in a week...I'm feeling kinda sick today, having cramps, and my boobs are sore...which are all sign of pregnancy and AF besides the feeling sick so hopefully AF won't show up!!!:happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing today? Hope everyone is doing well!!

Doing good - feeling under the weather today.:cry:
All achey, a bit nauseous, headache for the last 3 days in a row, and tired.:sleep:
I don't wanna get my hopes up though. I am assuming I am just comming down with something. :wacko:

ANyway, I will get some rest tonight and hopefull will feel better. 
How bout you? Doing better? Get AF yet? (crossing fingers for you)


----------



## DHime

Hoping4You said:


> Hello.. This is my first post as well, and could seriously use someone to talk to!!

How is everything going so far with you?:hugs: welcome


----------



## DHime

aleja said:


> hi ladies, including the newbies - Welcome!:hugs:
> 
> i am living vicariously through some of u in the 2ww - Fx for those BFP's.
> 
> i am still in waiting to OV limbo. at cd 13 negative OPK and doing the baby dancing every other night. i got a bit of a routine happening but so far ..YAWN, nothing:when i had a few drinkies with friends. thought to myself, do i really want to give up the pub nights? however as soon as i got home it was back to :baby: thoughts

I have weird moments when I think there is nothing I want more. :cloud9:
Then I have the panic of with the H*%# am I doing moments. :shrug:
Then I have have moments that I am just scared of childbirth.:nope:
Why can't they beam the baby out yet? Where is all the science we were promised?:haha:
:dust:


----------



## themarshas

DHime said:


> I don't know if this is a good spot for this but I would like to put this in for the other newbies who feel a bit lost and needing a buddy to go through this with.
> I don't have any friends TTC so I only have people asking me if I have lost my mind.
> The answer of course is yes and glad of it.
> Anyone else needing a TTC Buddy or 2?

I'd love to be your buddy. I also have no friends ttc- most aren't even in relationships yet- and we're trying to keep the news away from my family so it kinda feels like we're on our own


----------



## alyssa07

DHime said:


> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Well AF is due in a week...I'm feeling kinda sick today, having cramps, and my boobs are sore...which are all sign of pregnancy and AF besides the feeling sick so hopefully AF won't show up!!!:happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing today? Hope everyone is doing well!!
> 
> Doing good - feeling under the weather today.:cry:
> All achey, a bit nauseous, headache for the last 3 days in a row, and tired.:sleep:
> I don't wanna get my hopes up though. I am assuming I am just comming down with something. :wacko:
> 
> ANyway, I will get some rest tonight and hopefull will feel better.
> How bout you? Doing better? Get AF yet? (crossing fingers for you)Click to expand...

Ugh I am feeling the EXACT same as you. Been feeling nauseous for a couple of days and my boobs have never been as sore as they are now plus I have had a throbbing headache for a few days..its so hard to tell if all the symptoms are real or if i want them to be real so bad I'm imagning them...but I guess ill wait and see. AF is due monday or tuesday so i guess i don't have long to wait...maybe this cycle is both of our cycles :hugs:


----------



## Chrisbri

DHime said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, including the newbies - Welcome!:hugs:
> 
> i am living vicariously through some of u in the 2ww - Fx for those BFP's.
> 
> i am still in waiting to OV limbo. at cd 13 negative OPK and doing the baby dancing every other night. i got a bit of a routine happening but so far ..YAWN, nothing:when i had a few drinkies with friends. thought to myself, do i really want to give up the pub nights? however as soon as i got home it was back to :baby: thoughts
> 
> I have weird moments when I think there is nothing I want more. :cloud9:
> Then I have the panic of with the H*%# am I doing moments. :shrug:
> Then I have have moments that I am just scared of childbirth.:nope:
> Why can't they beam the baby out yet? Where is all the science we were promised?:haha:
> :dust:Click to expand...

i truly understand you......:) mixed feelings and emotions but i know that i want it. AF still has appeared........will try another test in 2 days.


----------



## alyssa07

Well ladies...I'm having some cramps today...however they aren't like my normal period cramps. My normal crampz hurt so back i have to stop whatever I'm doing on focus on getting through the pain..the cramps I'm having today don't really hurt, they are just like little twinges in my belly. Also, with AF cramps I usually only get a day or two before AF is due and today I still have 4 days until its due. What do you ladies think?? Also, my boobs feel like they are bruised ALL over!! Around the time of AF they hurt some but not like this at all!! Lets hope I'm pregnant and my body isn't just playing tricks on me. I would like some honest opinions on what you girls think though if you don't mind :thumbup:

What has everyone else been up to and how is everything going?


----------



## DHime

themarshas said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is a good spot for this but I would like to put this in for the other newbies who feel a bit lost and needing a buddy to go through this with.
> I don't have any friends TTC so I only have people asking me if I have lost my mind.
> The answer of course is yes and glad of it.
> Anyone else needing a TTC Buddy or 2?
> 
> I'd love to be your buddy. I also have no friends ttc- most aren't even in relationships yet- and we're trying to keep the news away from my family so it kinda feels like we're on our ownClick to expand...

I understand completely. I only told my mom and grandma that we are thingking about it.


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Well AF is due in a week...I'm feeling kinda sick today, having cramps, and my boobs are sore...which are all sign of pregnancy and AF besides the feeling sick so hopefully AF won't show up!!!:happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing today? Hope everyone is doing well!!
> 
> Doing good - feeling under the weather today.:cry:
> All achey, a bit nauseous, headache for the last 3 days in a row, and tired.:sleep:
> I don't wanna get my hopes up though. I am assuming I am just comming down with something. :wacko:
> 
> ANyway, I will get some rest tonight and hopefull will feel better.
> How bout you? Doing better? Get AF yet? (crossing fingers for you)Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh I am feeling the EXACT same as you. Been feeling nauseous for a couple of days and my boobs have never been as sore as they are now plus I have had a throbbing headache for a few days..its so hard to tell if all the symptoms are real or if i want them to be real so bad I'm imagning them...but I guess ill wait and see. AF is due monday or tuesday so i guess i don't have long to wait...maybe this cycle is both of our cycles :hugs:Click to expand...

maybe... I was eating a whole grain bagel this am and got naus. Then at lunch someone gave me free pizza and got naus after eating 1 peice. had to stop eating. problem is that naus is also a sign of a uti which I have also right now.


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> Well ladies...I'm having some cramps today...however they aren't like my normal period cramps. My normal crampz hurt so back i have to stop whatever I'm doing on focus on getting through the pain..the cramps I'm having today don't really hurt, they are just like little twinges in my belly. Also, with AF cramps I usually only get a day or two before AF is due and today I still have 4 days until its due. What do you ladies think?? Also, my boobs feel like they are bruised ALL over!! Around the time of AF they hurt some but not like this at all!! Lets hope I'm pregnant and my body isn't just playing tricks on me. I would like some honest opinions on what you girls think though if you don't mind :thumbup:
> 
> What has everyone else been up to and how is everything going?

Been busy here. like you I am wondering. BB's sore but not supposed to get AF for at least 12 more days.


----------



## themarshas

DHime said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHime said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is a good spot for this but I would like to put this in for the other newbies who feel a bit lost and needing a buddy to go through this with.
> I don't have any friends TTC so I only have people asking me if I have lost my mind.
> The answer of course is yes and glad of it.
> Anyone else needing a TTC Buddy or 2?
> 
> I'd love to be your buddy. I also have no friends ttc- most aren't even in relationships yet- and we're trying to keep the news away from my family so it kinda feels like we're on our ownClick to expand...
> 
> I understand completely. I only told my mom and grandma that we are thingking about it.Click to expand...

My hubby and I are the only ones who know that I'm off BC. We had a dinner a few weeks ago to celebrate my hubby's career sucess and we had about 15 friends over- only 2 other couples- and someone was chatting about the latest girl from our high school class getting preggo and how we were still too young to have kids. We just sat there silent because no one else knows that at that point I was already off bc & trying ourselves. It's pretty hard to bite your tongue but we are still soooo excited. And about 7 years ahead of everyone we hang out with- we're the only ones with stable jobs, college educations, married, homeowners, 401ks, own our own vehicles, health insurance, ect. ect. I'm like we're all 24-27 years old... you're not going to be young forever and they act like we should all be an eternity from having kids. geesh.


----------



## AquaP

DHime said:


> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies...I'm having some cramps today...however they aren't like my normal period cramps. My normal crampz hurt so back i have to stop whatever I'm doing on focus on getting through the pain..the cramps I'm having today don't really hurt, they are just like little twinges in my belly. Also, with AF cramps I usually only get a day or two before AF is due and today I still have 4 days until its due. What do you ladies think?? Also, my boobs feel like they are bruised ALL over!! Around the time of AF they hurt some but not like this at all!! Lets hope I'm pregnant and my body isn't just playing tricks on me. I would like some honest opinions on what you girls think though if you don't mind :thumbup:
> 
> What has everyone else been up to and how is everything going?
> 
> Been busy here. like you I am wondering. BB's sore but not supposed to get AF for at least 12 more days.Click to expand...

hey ladies
sounding good for you both! I'm feeling less hopeful - BBs sore but less so, cramping getting worse,more like af (due in 5or6 days) though. Still a little nauseous and tired but I think it might a sign of a really wicked witch coming:nope: 

Doesn't time go SO slowly when you're waiting,aaargh?!


----------



## Chrisbri

AquaP said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies...I'm having some cramps today...however they aren't like my normal period cramps. My normal crampz hurt so back i have to stop whatever I'm doing on focus on getting through the pain..the cramps I'm having today don't really hurt, they are just like little twinges in my belly. Also, with AF cramps I usually only get a day or two before AF is due and today I still have 4 days until its due. What do you ladies think?? Also, my boobs feel like they are bruised ALL over!! Around the time of AF they hurt some but not like this at all!! Lets hope I'm pregnant and my body isn't just playing tricks on me. I would like some honest opinions on what you girls think though if you don't mind :thumbup:
> 
> What has everyone else been up to and how is everything going?
> 
> Been busy here. like you I am wondering. BB's sore but not supposed to get AF for at least 12 more days.Click to expand...
> 
> hey ladies
> sounding good for you both! I'm feeling less hopeful - BBs sore but less so, cramping getting worse,more like af (due in 5or6 days) though. Still a little nauseous and tired but I think it might a sign of a really wicked witch coming:nope:
> 
> Doesn't time go SO slowly when you're waiting,aaargh?!Click to expand...

my Af has been late 3 days. But today I have seen some spotting and temperature went down :( Have to try again this month again..........Baby dust to all of you and keeping finger crossed for you.


----------



## DHime

Chrisbri said:


> AquaP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies...I'm having some cramps today...however they aren't like my normal period cramps. My normal crampz hurt so back i have to stop whatever I'm doing on focus on getting through the pain..the cramps I'm having today don't really hurt, they are just like little twinges in my belly. Also, with AF cramps I usually only get a day or two before AF is due and today I still have 4 days until its due. What do you ladies think?? Also, my boobs feel like they are bruised ALL over!! Around the time of AF they hurt some but not like this at all!! Lets hope I'm pregnant and my body isn't just playing tricks on me. I would like some honest opinions on what you girls think though if you don't mind :thumbup:
> 
> What has everyone else been up to and how is everything going?
> 
> Been busy here. like you I am wondering. BB's sore but not supposed to get AF for at least 12 more days.Click to expand...
> 
> hey ladies
> sounding good for you both! I'm feeling less hopeful - BBs sore but less so, cramping getting worse,more like af (due in 5or6 days) though. Still a little nauseous and tired but I think it might a sign of a really wicked witch coming:nope:
> 
> Doesn't time go SO slowly when you're waiting,aaargh?!Click to expand...
> 
> my Af has been late 3 days. But today I have seen some spotting and temperature went down :( Have to try again this month again..........Baby dust to all of you and keeping finger crossed for you.Click to expand...

I got impatient this am and did a test... you never know. My last AF was only 2 days so I figured why not. Put me in a sour mood but I am begining to feel better. gonna go the beach after work.


----------



## DHime

themarshas said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHime said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is a good spot for this but I would like to put this in for the other newbies who feel a bit lost and needing a buddy to go through this with.
> I don't have any friends TTC so I only have people asking me if I have lost my mind.
> The answer of course is yes and glad of it.
> Anyone else needing a TTC Buddy or 2?
> 
> I'd love to be your buddy. I also have no friends ttc- most aren't even in relationships yet- and we're trying to keep the news away from my family so it kinda feels like we're on our ownClick to expand...
> 
> I understand completely. I only told my mom and grandma that we are thingking about it.Click to expand...
> 
> My hubby and I are the only ones who know that I'm off BC. We had a dinner a few weeks ago to celebrate my hubby's career sucess and we had about 15 friends over- only 2 other couples- and someone was chatting about the latest girl from our high school class getting preggo and how we were still too young to have kids. We just sat there silent because no one else knows that at that point I was already off bc & trying ourselves. It's pretty hard to bite your tongue but we are still soooo excited. And about 7 years ahead of everyone we hang out with- we're the only ones with stable jobs, college educations, married, homeowners, 401ks, own our own vehicles, health insurance, ect. ect. I'm like we're all 24-27 years old... you're not going to be young forever and they act like we should all be an eternity from having kids. geesh.Click to expand...

Take it from a mid 30's girl, do it before you body starts to break from all the stupid things you did as a teenager. I said I was too young in my 20's so I waited. No I will be 35 in a month and I have bad knees, carpel tunnel, and a herniated disc in my back. PG is gonna be hell. The outcome is worth it. If I had it to do over, I would have done it when I was in top shape. 
Don't let your friends dictate it. If they ridicule you for this decision, they are not really your freinds. They may have an initial shock but they will get over it and be happy for you. 
In our case, we just don't want all the advice and pressure. My DH is 25 so most people his age feel the same as your friends


----------



## Chrisbri

A friend of mine told me ........if you like shopping you still like shopping....if you like going out you still go out. your life will change despite if it happens in your 20s or 30s....but you still remain you


----------



## alyssa07

Well I'm at 13 do and no sign of AF. She is due tomorrow but I told myself I am not testing until at least Thursday if AF doesn't show up. Still feeling sick and boobs still hurt alot so I'm hoping this is my month!! :thumbup:
Where has everyone been lately?? And how is this month going for everyone??


----------



## Greens25

Hi Everyone!

This is my first post in BnB as a friend of mine (mother of 1) referred me here. I hope you don't mind me joining this little group a month late but today is my first day as a member. 

This is exactly the group I have been looking for. My husband and I are TTC but are not telling our family to keep the element of surprise. I have only told my best friend (she is currently 5 week pregnant).

I have been on the pill for 12 years and just stopped. I have a question for everyone.... did anyone experience bleeding/mini period after they went off the pill? After my last cycle ended last week I didn't start a new pack. Last night I was feeling crampy and then after a before bed pee, I had bleeding (similar to the first bleed of a period). Still there this morning but not as much. Not really feeling any other period-like systoms...other then the bleeding.... I googled it and everything says it is normal because my system is getting rid of the pill hormones.... Should I still expect a period in 2.5 weeks? From the reading I have done online and in pregnancy books (The Great Canadian Pregnancy Book, What to Expect When You're Expecting, etc) it says you can get pregnant right away but should wait until you have a full period before tracking your ovulation.... My guess is that my system will be screwed up then once I have a period (should I could what is going on now as a period?!?!?) I will start tracking from there (reg period would usually arrive Aug. 31 when I was on the pill).

xox


----------



## alyssa07

Hi welcome to the group! It can take different amounts of time for different women to regulate after stopping BCPs. Some women regular the same cycle they come off it but it can take up to 6 months to fully regulate. Also, I believe what you are having now is withdraw bleeding from the birth control since you were on it for so long. Withdraw bleeding is not considered to be an actual period so I would wait until your next cycle to start tracking ovulation. I was on the depo shot for 4-5 years and I came off of it in May 2010 and just started getting a regular consistant cycles 3 months ago...I hope you regulate soon!!:hugs:


----------



## Greens25

Alyssa07,

Thanks for the words....I am just going to relax and have BDing until I get a regular AF (hopefully in a few weeks). xox


----------



## AquaP

Hey everyone. Am def out this month,af cramps for a few days now and I took
a test which was negative. Not really annoyed as it's my first month ttc (same boat as you Greens25,welcome btw) and all I really want is for af to show up on cd28/29 like it used to-it's funny to be hoping for an af! But it'd be great to know where I am for nex cycle.
Still fx'd for u Alyssa!


----------



## alyssa07

Thanks!! AF is due today and still no sign of her...and I haven't had a single AF cramp. I'm not going to test until Thursday though just to be sure...after a year of trying I hope this is my month!! I will keep you ladies posted.

How is everyone doing? The thread has been kinda dead lately :blush:


----------



## DHime

:flower:


alyssa07 said:


> Thanks!! AF is due today and still no sign of her...and I haven't had a single AF cramp. I'm not going to test until Thursday though just to be sure...after a year of trying I hope this is my month!! I will keep you ladies posted.
> 
> How is everyone doing? The thread has been kinda dead lately :blush:

Hey! (crossing fingers for you!) Hope you get that :bfn:

It has been quiet. Maybe everyone is gettn busy :bunny:
I am getting the feeling this is not my month. call it a gut feeling though.:sadangel:

I only really get to check this site when I am work so weekends are quiet for me anyway.

Welcome to the new ones also :friends:


----------



## themarshas

DHime said:


> :flower:
> 
> 
> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!! AF is due today and still no sign of her...and I haven't had a single AF cramp. I'm not going to test until Thursday though just to be sure...after a year of trying I hope this is my month!! I will keep you ladies posted.
> 
> How is everyone doing? The thread has been kinda dead lately :blush:
> 
> Hey! (crossing fingers for you!) Hope you get that :bfn:
> 
> It has been quiet. Maybe everyone is gettn busy :bunny:
> I am getting the feeling this is not my month. call it a gut feeling though.:sadangel:
> 
> I only really get to check this site when I am work so weekends are quiet for me anyway.
> 
> Welcome to the new ones also :friends:Click to expand...

I only check here during the week as well. But, like you I'm feeling that this isn't our month- just a gut feeling. :nope:


----------



## angel charms

id be glad of some TTC buddies too im new here today infact :)


----------



## Chrisbri

alyssa07 said:


> Thanks!! AF is due today and still no sign of her...and I haven't had a single AF cramp. I'm not going to test until Thursday though just to be sure...after a year of trying I hope this is my month!! I will keep you ladies posted.
> 
> How is everyone doing? The thread has been kinda dead lately :blush:[/QUOT
> 
> She arrived last saturday. 5 days late :S will try again this month. Anyone knows if i should calculate the first day of my cycle when is see some spotting or when it is full flow??? baby dust for you and keeping my fingers crossed. Keep us posted


----------



## cng1983

I would like a TTC buddy too... still learning the lingo and everything.


----------



## DHime

angel charms said:


> id be glad of some TTC buddies too im new here today infact :)

WELCOME! :happydance:
how log have you been ttc?


----------



## DHime

themarshas said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> :flower:
> 
> 
> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!! AF is due today and still no sign of her...and I haven't had a single AF cramp. I'm not going to test until Thursday though just to be sure...after a year of trying I hope this is my month!! I will keep you ladies posted.
> 
> How is everyone doing? The thread has been kinda dead lately :blush:
> 
> Hey! (crossing fingers for you!) Hope you get that :bfn:
> 
> It has been quiet. Maybe everyone is gettn busy :bunny:
> I am getting the feeling this is not my month. call it a gut feeling though.:sadangel:
> 
> I only really get to check this site when I am work so weekends are quiet for me anyway.
> 
> Welcome to the new ones also :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> I only check here during the week as well. But, like you I'm feeling that this isn't our month- just a gut feeling. :nope:Click to expand...

Mann... I was hoping it was just me. sorry to hear it got you too. Is it me or is the 2ww painfully slow. time hasn't moved this slow for me since I was 5.:haha:


----------



## DHime

Chrisbri said:


> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!! AF is due today and still no sign of her...and I haven't had a single AF cramp. I'm not going to test until Thursday though just to be sure...after a year of trying I hope this is my month!! I will keep you ladies posted.
> 
> How is everyone doing? The thread has been kinda dead lately :blush:[/QUOT
> 
> She arrived last saturday. 5 days late :S will try again this month. Anyone knows if i should calculate the first day of my cycle when is see some spotting or when it is full flow??? baby dust for you and keeping my fingers crossed. Keep us posted
> 
> I think the spotting. :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## themarshas

cng1983 said:


> I would like a TTC buddy too... still learning the lingo and everything.

Welcome! How long have you been trying?


----------



## cng1983

I just came off the pill last month. I was convinced it was going to be a quick process and that I was pregnant then AF came yesterday :(


----------



## DHime

cng1983 said:


> I would like a TTC buddy too... still learning the lingo and everything.

welcome. most of the ling can be found on the newbie thread but the basics - TTC trying to conceive, AF aunt flow AKA the witch. 
Hang in there though. Once you get through the accronyms it gets alot easier.
Everyone here is super nice though:happydance:


----------



## DHime

cng1983 said:


> I just came off the pill last month. I was convinced it was going to be a quick process and that I was pregnant then AF came yesterday :(

It never happens like you think. Used to be I had only miss a pill to get pg but now I can't seem to do it on purpose.:shrug:


----------



## alyssa07

Welcome everyone!! I'm sorry you ladies are feeling this month isnt your month....but maybe you will be surprised! I went out and bought a cheap test but I am so nervous to take it. I told myself I wasn't testing until Thursday but that seems years away!! The 2ww is the longest two weeks of my life!!! Anyways, I might just suck it up and go take the test...just don't want to be disappointed. Although, I have not had one SINGLE AF cramp at all...ahhh i guess we will see.I'm glad everyone is doing good and i hope you girls get your :bfp: this month!!!


----------



## Chrisbri

angel charms said:


> id be glad of some TTC buddies too im new here today infact :)

welcome I would like to be your buddy.........I am new here too


----------



## Chrisbri

cng1983 said:


> I would like a TTC buddy too... still learning the lingo and everything.

you get used to it in a few days...... i used to google the lingo https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/flower.gif


----------



## AquaP

I agree with the 'not feeling it's my month' feeling - think that's why I wasn't upset by the BfN. 
Anyone else shocked by how bad PMS can be?! I had totally forgotten!

I'm a teacher so I'm off on hols at the min so my contributions aren't always so regular. Welcome everyone new-the more the merrier!


----------



## Greens25

I booked my doc's appointment today for my pre-conception appointment...... Anyone know of questions I should have ready for her? Any advice would be great!


----------



## Chrisbri

Greens25 said:


> I booked my doc's appointment today for my pre-conception appointment...... Anyone know of questions I should have ready for her? Any advice would be great!

ask her to suggest you some prenatal vitmains you can take. My docotor gave me santagen for mum to be which include folic acid and omega 3


----------



## alyssa07

Well ladies I think AF got me again this month. I am 2 days late for my period and when I first went to the restroom this morning there was no blood which is usually when i know I have started. Anyways, I was about to take a shower a couple hours later and when i went to the bathroom and wiped again there was a little bit of light pink blood...whicg is really weird because I NEVER have pink blood. Its only there when i wipe and its very light but I'm pretty sure its AF...ughhh I was so sure this was going to be my month but I guess I was wrong. I guess its on to the next cycle for me :cry:


----------



## Chrisbri

alyssa07 said:


> Well ladies I think AF got me again this month. I am 2 days late for my period and when I first went to the restroom this morning there was no blood which is usually when i know I have started. Anyways, I was about to take a shower a couple hours later and when i went to the bathroom and wiped again there was a little bit of light pink blood...whicg is really weird because I NEVER have pink blood. Its only there when i wipe and its very light but I'm pretty sure its AF...ughhh I was so sure this was going to be my month but I guess I was wrong. I guess its on to the next cycle for me :cry:

could it be implantation???


----------



## DBZ34

Hi! Is it too late to join your group of TTC buddies? Reading the first few posts of this group really resonated with me. My DH is really secretive about TTC and I'd love to have other people to chat with about it around here, because holding it in is really hard. I'm in the 2WW period at the moment and goodness, it goes by so slowly.


----------



## alyssa07

Chrisbri said:


> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I think AF got me again this month. I am 2 days late for my period and when I first went to the restroom this morning there was no blood which is usually when i know I have started. Anyways, I was about to take a shower a couple hours later and when i went to the bathroom and wiped again there was a little bit of light pink blood...whicg is really weird because I NEVER have pink blood. Its only there when i wipe and its very light but I'm pretty sure its AF...ughhh I was so sure this was going to be my month but I guess I was wrong. I guess its on to the next cycle for me :cry:
> 
> could it be implantation???Click to expand...

Its too late in my cycle to be implantation. Its definitly AF, the bleeding is heavier now then it was this morning...when myperiod was late I was so excited and thought I was pregnant but oddly enough this morning when i started bleeding I wasnt as upset as I thought I would be. I want to be pregnant more than anything but it makes me feel better that I know my cycles are starting to regulate after coming off the depo. So I'm just going to move on to the next cycle and keep my head up :flower:


----------



## AquaP

Sorry the witch got you Alyssa-but it is a positive thing in terms of your cycling regulating so that's good! My AF shouldve come last night but didn't,had some very watery brown-tinged cm this morning which is wierd but hopefully a sign it's coming-even BD'd this morning which normally helps it along but no go. Just gonna have to be patient-dying to get on with a new cycle!


----------



## DBZ34

I'm out this month too. But I'm feeling better about it today than I was yesterday when :witch: got me. Next month could be the month though, so I'm keeping my head up and waiting for AF to go, so I can give it another go. :)


----------



## doopersgurl

sorry DBZ34 look forward to your next turn :) keep your chin up and everyone else that the nasty witch got


----------



## aleja

hey ladies hope u r well. :flower:
Im sorry to all those who got the witchy this month. i am not feeling like its my month either. im still in 2ww but not confident . Oh well there is always September i guess:shrug:


----------



## Rockabybaby

Hey Ladies!! 

Sorry not been on in a while, been so busy with work n getting the house ready to move into - i just been a busy bee!! How have ye all been? Alyssa, sorry you didnt have much luck this time, but hopefully next time fingers crossed 4 you and all the lovely ladies on here TTC :) I know im now waiting to try, but i dont wanna leave ye to go into another thread/group because ye are all so lovely here :) I will soon be back to TTC anyway :) Hows all doing? x x


----------



## DHime

AquaP said:


> I agree with the 'not feeling it's my month' feeling - think that's why I wasn't upset by the BfN.
> Anyone else shocked by how bad PMS can be?! I had totally forgotten!
> 
> I'm a teacher so I'm off on hols at the min so my contributions aren't always so regular. Welcome everyone new-the more the merrier!

I had also forgotten. I started thinking at first that I had another ov cyst rupture and then I thought, oh... cramps. Now I remember why I hated being a girl before bc pills.
And the emotional rollercoaster.... blech:haha:


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> Well ladies I think AF got me again this month. I am 2 days late for my period and when I first went to the restroom this morning there was no blood which is usually when i know I have started. Anyways, I was about to take a shower a couple hours later and when i went to the bathroom and wiped again there was a little bit of light pink blood...whicg is really weird because I NEVER have pink blood. Its only there when i wipe and its very light but I'm pretty sure its AF...ughhh I was so sure this was going to be my month but I guess I was wrong. I guess its on to the next cycle for me :cry:

I am so sorry the witch got you!
:hugs:
Next month will be better! Everything is getting better on timming for you though. Now you can target your best days easier


----------



## DHime

DBZ34 said:


> Hi! Is it too late to join your group of TTC buddies? Reading the first few posts of this group really resonated with me. My DH is really secretive about TTC and I'd love to have other people to chat with about it around here, because holding it in is really hard. I'm in the 2WW period at the moment and goodness, it goes by so slowly.

hang in there and welcome!
Hope you get the bfp this month!


----------



## DHime

Rockabybaby said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Sorry not been on in a while, been so busy with work n getting the house ready to move into - i just been a busy bee!! How have ye all been? Alyssa, sorry you didnt have much luck this time, but hopefully next time fingers crossed 4 you and all the lovely ladies on here TTC :) I know im now waiting to try, but i dont wanna leave ye to go into another thread/group because ye are all so lovely here :) I will soon be back to TTC anyway :) Hows all doing? x x

WELCOME BACK!!!! MISSED YOU! :hugs:


----------



## alyssa07

DHime said:


> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I think AF got me again this month. I am 2 days late for my period and when I first went to the restroom this morning there was no blood which is usually when i know I have started. Anyways, I was about to take a shower a couple hours later and when i went to the bathroom and wiped again there was a little bit of light pink blood...whicg is really weird because I NEVER have pink blood. Its only there when i wipe and its very light but I'm pretty sure its AF...ughhh I was so sure this was going to be my month but I guess I was wrong. I guess its on to the next cycle for me :cry:
> 
> I am so sorry the witch got you!
> :hugs:
> Next month will be better! Everything is getting better on timming for you though. Now you can target your best days easierClick to expand...

Yeah that's the upside to all of this...my cycles are FINALLY getting regular again. How is everything going for you? I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## DBZ34

Thanks for the welcome, DHime!

The :witch: got me this time, but I'm not giving up. I've got a couple more days and then it's back on the horse. Or the DH. lol. But we're going on a trip for a few days at the end of the month when I'm supposed to be ov-ing, so I'm just going to hope that relaxing vacation = BFP. :)


----------



## DHime

great....
the witch go me today.
a 26 day cycle? really?


----------



## DHime

DBZ34 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, DHime!
> 
> The :witch: got me this time, but I'm not giving up. I've got a couple more days and then it's back on the horse. Or the DH. lol. But we're going on a trip for a few days at the end of the month when I'm supposed to be ov-ing, so I'm just going to hope that relaxing vacation = BFP. :)

then you can nickname the baby "our little sovounir" (sorry my spelling sucks sometimes):happydance:


----------



## DBZ34

LOL!! My little souvenir. I love it. What did you pick up on vacation? A BFP. ;) lol. 

Yeah, I had a 25 day cycle this month. Blargh. So strange.


----------



## DHime

DBZ34 said:


> LOL!! My little souvenir. I love it. What did you pick up on vacation? A BFP. ;) lol.
> 
> Yeah, I had a 25 day cycle this month. Blargh. So strange.

I suppose it is to be expected. I came off bc pills in december after 13 years so who knows what is normal. :shrug:
They say it takes 6 months but they also say that the long term effects of bc pills are still somewhat unknown. It just makes me remeber that life in all it's parts is completely unpredicatable.:haha:

Thanks for the correct spelling btw:dohh:


----------



## alyssa07

Ugh seems like AF got all of us this month!! My best friend just found out she is pregnant...and they weren't even trying. I am happy for her but also a little jealous:blush:


----------



## Rockabybaby

DHime said:


> great....
> the witch go me today.
> a 26 day cycle? really?

Awww sorry to hear... flippin witch is always there when you dont want her!!! and never there when you do!!!


----------



## AquaP

DHime said:


> AquaP said:
> 
> 
> I agree with the 'not feeling it's my month' feeling - think that's why I wasn't upset by the BfN.
> Anyone else shocked by how bad PMS can be?! I had totally forgotten!
> 
> I'm a teacher so I'm off on hols at the min so my contributions aren't always so regular. Welcome everyone new-the more the merrier!
> 
> I had also forgotten. I started thinking at first that I had another ov cyst rupture and then I thought, oh... cramps. Now I remember why I hated being a girl before bc pills.
> And the emotional rollercoaster.... blech:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah...think my dh really didn't hav much fun on that rollercoaster...prob wondered who the heck he married :blush:


----------



## AquaP

DHime said:


> great....
> the witch go me today.
> a 26 day cycle? really?

Aww that sucks...BCP seems really mess with your system...gotta say, I'd think twice about going back on it...though it's been great for af symptoms.


----------



## AquaP

Rockabybaby said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Sorry not been on in a while, been so busy with work n getting the house ready to move into - i just been a busy bee!! How have ye all been? Alyssa, sorry you didnt have much luck this time, but hopefully next time fingers crossed 4 you and all the lovely ladies on here TTC :) I know im now waiting to try, but i dont wanna leave ye to go into another thread/group because ye are all so lovely here :) I will soon be back to TTC anyway :) Hows all doing? x x

Welcome back rockaby! 
Sure there's no need for you to go anywhere...seems alot if us are in af limbo anyway,waiting to get on with the next cycle and you don't have too long to wait do u? You ready to get back on the saddle...ahem..as it were?! :winkwink:


----------



## alyssa07

Well ladies...I knew when AF came late this month this cycle was weird. I have ALWAYS had a 5 day period but now I'm on day 6...I have never had a period last more than 5 days. I have no clue why it would last longer than normal..any ideas??


----------



## PumpkinLove

Mine was 5 days late and only lasted 3 days, how out that lol


----------



## PumpkinLove

I want a ttc buddy. Im cd 4 secretly trying so would really like someone to share experience with :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

*PumpkinLove* I will be your ttc buddy! I'm going crazy not talking to anyone about all this as we're trying to keep it quiet until we get a BFP!

I've been off BCP since May when my amazing DH and I got married and we've been dtd unprotected but only started ttc this past cycle. 
I'm currently on cd 32 and my last two cycles were 31 days so I'm waiting for the :witch: to arrive!!

I definately plan to chart and temp this next cycle as well as use opk and primrose oil. Currently I'm just on Pre-natal vitamins and have cut way back on caffeine, (except for my morning cup of tea ;).

How long have you been ttc? Were you on birth control before?

:dust:

~Molly


----------



## jmandrews

i am 25 yrs old and on my second month TTC. I am on cd 12 and have a 32 day cycle. I am due to O this week! and will test around sept 11.... ANYONE WANT TO BE MY TTC BUDDY?


----------



## PumpkinLove

Yeah I was on depo for 7 yrs so when we decided to start trying I had to switch to the pill for a.few mo. To get things working again. This is mo 4 ttc . I take prenatels, boyfrriend takes zinc. I use calander rrythem and chart my cm though I think im gonna get an opk and start charting temp this week. Would be both of your ttc buddys :) twos always better then one right. 
*pumpkin


----------



## 1babydreamer

*PumpkinLove* and *jmadrews* For sure! Two ttc buddys is better than one, and the more the merrier. More baby dust wishes for all ;)

:dust:


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks 1babydreamer!!! How are you? is this your first too?


----------



## PumpkinLove

Ok buddy :) yeah sprinkle some extra on me please!


----------



## 1babydreamer

*jmandrews*, yep! 1st for both of us. My hubby and I just got married in May but we've been together for 7 years this month :). I'm 33 and he's 36 and we have just gotten bitten by the baby bug in the last year, me sooner I think ;).

We just bought a house and we'll be moving in the next few weeks. My DH really wanted to have a bigger house before we really started ttc so since the wedding I stopped my bcp and we have been ntnp. My last cycle we started ttc for sure but since I haven't been off the pill long my cycles are a little wonky still and I'm not sure we hit the right timing. 

Currently I am taking pre-natal vitamins and I'm on cd 32 with no sign of the :witch: yet! But I think she is coming later this cycle :(

I guess both of us haven't been ttc that long but I know I am definately NOT the most patient person, lol.


----------



## 1babydreamer

*PumpkinLove*... :dust: 

Oh! And *jmandrews*, congrats!! :wedding: Your picture is beautiful!


----------



## jmandrews

aw well sounds like you two are more than ready for a baby! baby dust to ya! My DH and I have been married since July but together for 6 and half years :) I have had baby fever for about a year now, but I wanted to wait until we were married so here we are on our second cycle. I really hope the :witch: doesnt get me! I really hope you get a BFP instead of AF! Good Luck!


----------



## jmandrews

1babydreamer said:


> *PumpkinLove*... :dust:
> 
> Oh! And *jmandrews*, congrats!! :wedding: Your picture is beautiful!

thank you!!!! so is yours!!!


----------



## jmandrews

PumpkinLove said:


> I want a ttc buddy. Im cd 4 secretly trying so would really like someone to share experience with :)

I'll be buddies with you too! :)


----------



## PumpkinLove

Yay! Now it wont be so lonely. My bf seems indifferent when I talk to him about changes in my cycle and such lol though he is a 'mans man' and probably has no clue what im talking about. My af was 5 days late and he wanted me to wait even longer befor I poas. Llol like 5 days wasnt torture. Of course the next day the witch showed up


----------



## jmandrews

PumpkinLove said:


> Yay! Now it wont be so lonely. My bf seems indifferent when I talk to him about changes in my cycle and such lol though he is a 'mans man' and probably has no clue what im talking about. My af was 5 days late and he wanted me to wait even longer befor I poas. Llol like 5 days wasnt torture. Of course the next day the witch showed up

aw yeah guys don't really understand. Well at least you didnt waste a stick! :) Where are you at in your cycle now?


----------



## PumpkinLove

Cd 5 of usually 28 day cycle though the last one wwas 33


----------



## 1babydreamer

*jmandrews* and *PumpkinLove*, Today is cd 33 and I tested this morning... :bfn: :cry: Maybe it was just too early? I was really hopeing since my last two cycles were 31 days that I had become regular but now I just don't know. 

Fertility limbo is so not fun!! 

*PumpkinLove*, I think it is a guy thing. My DH is amazingly supportive and definately wants a baby but he still doesn't quite "get it" when it comes to charting and temping and all the "rules." He's like, let's just :sex: and it'll happen. He's probably right but I think as women we can't help wanting to move things along ;). Women tend to worry about fertility way more than men. The curse of being a woman, lol!

I need some major baby dust wishes ladies!!


----------



## PumpkinLove

Oo sorry about bfn :/ my cycles have been off the last 3months. So I guess im gonna get an opk and dtd every other day or something lol


----------



## AquaP

PumpkinLove said:


> Cd 5 of usually 28 day cycle though the last one wwas 33

I'm on cd5 too hon! My cycle is 28/29 days. Seems so long til i can test again!


----------



## PumpkinLove

Yep tell me about it


----------



## jmandrews

*1babydreamer* Sorry you got a BFN :( don't give up! sometimes BFP's don't show up like they do for everyone else. tons and tons of baby dust to you!!!

*PumpkinLove* You should definitely try using a OPK and def dtd every other day. That is what i have been doing this month so i hope it works. My friend got pregnant by dtd every other day. she had been trying for 7 months and that last month is when she dtd every other day. so apparently it works :) good luck!


----------



## DHime

AquaP said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaP said:
> 
> 
> I agree with the 'not feeling it's my month' feeling - think that's why I wasn't upset by the BfN.
> Anyone else shocked by how bad PMS can be?! I had totally forgotten!
> 
> I'm a teacher so I'm off on hols at the min so my contributions aren't always so regular. Welcome everyone new-the more the merrier!
> 
> I had also forgotten. I started thinking at first that I had another ov cyst rupture and then I thought, oh... cramps. Now I remember why I hated being a girl before bc pills.
> And the emotional rollercoaster.... blech:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...think my dh really didn't hav much fun on that rollercoaster...prob wondered who the heck he married :blush:Click to expand...

And he will never stop wondering what happened...:shrug:


----------



## DHime

PumpkinLove said:


> Mine was 5 days late and only lasted 3 days, how out that lol

I understand. Mine is usually 30 to 35 days with a 2 day af. This month it was 26 days with 3 days af.
Go figure. :nope:


----------



## DBZ34

Today is CD7 and when I look at my FF calendar it feels like CD14 is taunting me. So far away, but so close. Then again, I've been wondering if I ov'd sometime in the past two days...something eerily similar to EWCM was spotted a couple of days ago and then dried up today. I really need to get on the temping train because just looking at CM is confusing. Anyone else experience something like this before?


----------



## AquaP

So I thought my first AF since coming off BCP ended on Sunday afternoon but I still had cramps yesterday and then yesterday evening I passed a huge clot (yuck tmi sorry!) which really doesn't seem normal. Spotted a little since then. Odd. Guess I'm not so back to normal as I'd hoped.


----------



## alyssa07

If you keep clotting I would get it checked out. They say if its bigger than a quarter to go see a doctor. Well ladies I am supposed to O in about 11 days. However, we have a major hurricane heading straight for where I live. So if the damage is as bad as everyone is predicting I don't know when DH and I will have time to BD :nope:

..definitly need some prayers!!! How is everyone doing? And welcome everyone to the site!! :hugs:


----------



## PumpkinLove

Yeah me to im on florida east coast right on the beach


----------



## AquaP

Hope it isn't too bad for you ladies - can't imagine what such extreme weather would be like. We don't get so much of that over here! I'm hopefully OVing sometime around the wknd, back to work today after a month so it'll be a real test this month to try and keep BDing regularly when we're tired!


----------



## DHime

PumpkinLove said:


> I want a ttc buddy. Im cd 4 secretly trying so would really like someone to share experience with :)

Welcome pupkin!
Sorry for the lateness - I have been swamped this last week or so.
I need a 50 hour day


----------



## DHime

PumpkinLove said:


> Yeah me to im on florida east coast right on the beach

Me too! Miami area.
We just got some wind and rain.
I was hoping for at least a loss of power for good romantic BD time.

It's hard but I have come to the conclusion that it will take time to get a bfp 
so I am gonna stop stressing and just do temps.:thumbup:
(which I forgot to do today... grrr):dohh:
trying to figure it out. I am steady around 97.2 at least till today that I know of. (since I forgot):dohh:

Then again, I may test murphys law and decide not to get PG. Then it would be easy. :haha:
Then again, murphy knows what I really want so it won't work.:nope:


----------



## alyssa07

Looks like the hurricane is going to miss all of us directly. We are getting some bad wind and rain in Charleston, SC but hopefully it won't make an unexpected turn and hit us!! How is everyone doing?? Is anyone else getting really tired of trying to get pregnant? I never knew making a baby could be sooooo stressful!!

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## jchic

alyssa07 said:


> Looks like the hurricane is going to miss all of us directly. We are getting some bad wind and rain in Charleston, SC but hopefully it won't make an unexpected turn and hit us!! How is everyone doing?? Is anyone else getting really tired of trying to get pregnant? I never knew making a baby could be sooooo stressful!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

We are going to get SLAMMED here in NJ/NYC area. We dont usually see hurricanes up here, and every supermarket is BARE, lol.


----------



## Rockabybaby

Hi Guys, 

Heard about the huricane on the news here - Its supposed to be a rough one they say. Unusual for NYC to get them also... 

How is everyone doing? Sorry been a few days since i was on here. I was a little bit naughty this month, I wasnt meant to be after what happened last month, but i was. And i seem to be a little bit pregnant now! :D Fingers crossed it sticks this time!! I still cant believe it!! I am half scared to get too excited about it, after the last time... So i am hoping and praying x I still dont wanna leave this thread though... 

Hope you are all doing really well :)


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> Looks like the hurricane is going to miss all of us directly. We are getting some bad wind and rain in Charleston, SC but hopefully it won't make an unexpected turn and hit us!! How is everyone doing?? Is anyone else getting really tired of trying to get pregnant? I never knew making a baby could be sooooo stressful!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

Same here. I thought all I had to do was miss a pill.... lol:haha:


----------



## DHime

jchic said:


> alyssa07 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like the hurricane is going to miss all of us directly. We are getting some bad wind and rain in Charleston, SC but hopefully it won't make an unexpected turn and hit us!! How is everyone doing?? Is anyone else getting really tired of trying to get pregnant? I never knew making a baby could be sooooo stressful!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:
> 
> We are going to get SLAMMED here in NJ/NYC area. We dont usually see hurricanes up here, and every supermarket is BARE, lol.Click to expand...

Make sure you have plenty to drink and lots of board games
Tape your windows to prevent shattering. Ensure goes a long way and not many think to buy it.
SAve the charges on your cell phone. you are gonna need it


----------



## DHime

Rockabybaby said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Heard about the huricane on the news here - Its supposed to be a rough one they say. Unusual for NYC to get them also...
> 
> How is everyone doing? Sorry been a few days since i was on here. I was a little bit naughty this month, I wasnt meant to be after what happened last month, but i was. And i seem to be a little bit pregnant now! :D Fingers crossed it sticks this time!! I still cant believe it!! I am half scared to get too excited about it, after the last time... So i am hoping and praying x I still dont wanna leave this thread though...
> 
> Hope you are all doing really well :)

OMGOMGOMG!!!!!!! Stick baby stick!
:hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats, Rockaby! I'm hoping it's a Sticky Sticky Sticky baby! :)


----------



## wifey1988

Im BRAND new & would love a pal! i dont even know how these forums work


----------



## 1babydreamer

OMG!! Congrats *Rockabybaby*!!! Lot's of prayers for a sticky bean!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## DHime

I hope you guys are doing okay!
Welcome to the newbie!
Sorry I have been out for a bit. Got another potential baby making storm on the horizon....


----------



## DHime

wifey1988 said:


> Im BRAND new & would love a pal! i dont even know how these forums work

welcome!

The forums are easy just the lingo can be overwhelming.
How long have you guys been trying?


----------



## DHime

DHime said:


> I hope you guys are doing okay!
> Welcome to the newbie!
> Sorry I have been out for a bit. Got another potential baby making storm on the horizon....

stupid storm is going east.... foiled again!:growlmad:


----------



## alyssa07

How is everyone doing? Well DH and I decided to take this month off and take a break from TTC. I feel alot less stressed. I have still been bbt charting and I ovulated yesterday and we bd but not because I was ovulating. So there is a chance I could end up pregnant this month but i highly doubt it. I wouldn't be upset if i didn't get pregnant, I think we needed this break! Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> How is everyone doing? Well DH and I decided to take this month off and take a break from TTC. I feel alot less stressed. I have still been bbt charting and I ovulated yesterday and we bd but not because I was ovulating. So there is a chance I could end up pregnant this month but i highly doubt it. I wouldn't be upset if i didn't get pregnant, I think we needed this break! Hope everyone is doing well

Hang in there! I think we all hit that wll from time to time. I am only on cycle 3 of ttc and already I need a break too.
I did the same thing and decided that I am just gonna take it easy and just do the temps. no need in stressing about it. I will be just as happy if it takes us till christmas. At least I will have Ins then...
It's just nice to have boom boom time. its more fun than a constant baby dance.
:hugs:
I feel your pain. I was begining to think I had lost my mind when I decided it was ok to take a break.


----------



## AquaP

I actually was wondering myself the other day if maybe all this TTCing might be a bit counter productive for me,I do think about it a lot (and by think I mean worry!) and maybe the stress doesn't help...though I worry that if I did take a break that I might stress about taking a break and missing a cycle...I worry too much! 
I have heard of people on here who got pregnant after they stopped "trying" so you never know Alyssa!


----------



## Rockabybaby

Hey all, how is everybody doing?? Ye are a little quiet these days! So tell me whats happening? AquaP, Alyssa, Dhime? Any news testing? my fingers are crossed for ye :) xx


----------



## AquaP

Hey rockabybaby-so I see your status is set at pregnant still?!! Thats so great! Pretty quiet with me. I'm a teacher so I'm back to work so I've less time-probably a good thing, I need the distraction. Not testing til around 15th (I won't test early, I won't test early....!) the bad thing about being back to work is that it gives me increased "symptoms" (though I'm not sure why id think I'd have symptoms at 3/4 dpo!) like I'm totally knackered and have a crampy lower back - but I teach very energetic special needs kids so I think that's more likely the cause:-(
How are you? Any symptoms to report?!xo


----------



## Rockabybaby

Yup, hoping the status stays that way :) 
Yea, its hard not to test when you just want to know!! I kinda had the symptoms before i tested - outer boobs were sore like as in they were bruised feeling - had that last time. Had a wierd dream actually the night before i tested - which made me test - the dream was pretty basic - dreamt i got my period... never did that happen before.. and i started having to go to the toilet in the mid of the night... which i didnt have to before (still going on) but so far so good. So Tested - was a massive shock to see 'Pregnant'. We werent supposed to be trying - but we werent being careful either so what did i expect to happen lol...it really does only take one time i have discovered lol. So your back to School! Summer seemed to go real quick this year - where does the time go! Hopefully your symptoms are real... fingers crossed for you :) I would say that is a hectic job you have...


----------



## DHime

Rockabybaby said:


> Hey all, how is everybody doing?? Ye are a little quiet these days! So tell me whats happening? AquaP, Alyssa, Dhime? Any news testing? my fingers are crossed for ye :) xx

Hey!
Things are going well here.
I beleive I am O starting yesterday. Had a huge dip in temp yesterday and a slight rise today. 
When I saw the drop down to 96.01 I thought I must be dying... dead bodies are that cold...
Then I read that there is drop right before O. I was so releived.
I have a herniated disc so I can't tell one pain from another in my back. 
I hope I did though. This is my 1st month really temping. Sometimes I wake up at 4 am to do it so the DH doesn't wake up to a beeping themometer everyday.
It puts a damper on morning BD time.
How bout you?
still got that bean?


----------



## DBZ34

Hi ladies! I think I'm in the 2WW period of this cycle. Not too much happening other than I'm starving all the time. DH suggested that I have a tapeworm, but it could be that I've been burning up calories walking around sightseeing during our vacay and of course, all that vacation BDing that should have matched up with ov this month, if I'm lucky. ;) I've been really relaxed about TTC this month. I hope it pays off, because next month I'm planning on temping, which means I'll be in full TTC swing and adding a little more stress to this whole thing...


----------



## DHime

DBZ34 said:


> Hi ladies! I think I'm in the 2WW period of this cycle. Not too much happening other than I'm starving all the time. DH suggested that I have a tapeworm, but it could be that I've been burning up calories walking around sightseeing during our vacay and of course, all that vacation BDing that should have matched up with ov this month, if I'm lucky. ;) I've been really relaxed about TTC this month. I hope it pays off, because next month I'm planning on temping, which means I'll be in full TTC swing and adding a little more stress to this whole thing...

welcome!
I am in my first month of temping so i get that:happydance:


----------



## Rockabybaby

Yup, little beanie is still here :) giving me super sensitive nipples!! sorry if TMI - i cant believe how emotional ye get when your pregnant! Its crazy! So you are temping Dhime, I have never tried it, i havent really heard of anyone doing it in Ireland-altough i am sure it probably is available - hope you hit target this month :) its a rollercoaster. Even the date calculator thingy... it says i am 5 weeks today - but i know am only 3 - but apparently it works of the 1st day of your last period, which is wierd!! so were looking at a due date of the 5th may... fingers crossed... and fingers crossed for all of ye x x x


----------



## AquaP

Rockabybaby said:


> Yup, hoping the status stays that way :)
> Yea, its hard not to test when you just want to know!! I kinda had the symptoms before i tested - outer boobs were sore like as in they were bruised feeling - had that last time. Had a wierd dream actually the night before i tested - which made me test - the dream was pretty basic - dreamt i got my period... never did that happen before.. and i started having to go to the toilet in the mid of the night... which i didnt have to before (still going on) but so far so good. So Tested - was a massive shock to see 'Pregnant'. We werent supposed to be trying - but we werent being careful either so what did i expect to happen lol...it really does only take one time i have discovered lol. So your back to School! Summer seemed to go real quick this year - where does the time go! Hopefully your symptoms are real... fingers crossed for you :) I would say that is a hectic job you have...

Really hope it sticks for you hon!:hugs:
Yeah...my job is pretty full on - if I was pregnant I think it'd be hard to hide it from the other staff because I'd have to be so much more careful and avoid certain situations. Plus I'm knackered after a day at school even without being pregnant,think it'll be tough going. 
Thanks for posting your symptoms - love reading up on those! What dpo where you when you tested? 
My backache is only intermittent and dull now, no extra toilet trips that I've noticed, think boobs seem a little sore but then 
again I could be imagining it as I'm concentrating so hard on them!!


----------



## AquaP

DHime said:


> Hey!
> Things are going well here.
> I beleive I am O starting yesterday. Had a huge dip in temp yesterday and a slight rise today.
> When I saw the drop down to 96.01 I thought I must be dying... dead bodies are that cold...
> Then I read that there is drop right before O. I was so releived.
> I have a herniated disc so I can't tell one pain from another in my back.
> I hope I did though. This is my 1st month really temping. Sometimes I wake up at 4 am to do it so the DH doesn't wake up to a beeping themometer everyday.
> It puts a damper on morning BD time.
> How bout you?
> still got that bean?

Just read this...made me laugh! That's so like something I might do - don't think temping would be a good idea for me, I'd have a major panic if I thought I'd turned into a corpse:haha:
Glad it was just your Ov dip hon:flower:


----------



## Rockabybaby

AquaP said:


> Rockabybaby said:
> 
> 
> Yup, hoping the status stays that way :)
> Yea, its hard not to test when you just want to know!! I kinda had the symptoms before i tested - outer boobs were sore like as in they were bruised feeling - had that last time. Had a wierd dream actually the night before i tested - which made me test - the dream was pretty basic - dreamt i got my period... never did that happen before.. and i started having to go to the toilet in the mid of the night... which i didnt have to before (still going on) but so far so good. So Tested - was a massive shock to see 'Pregnant'. We werent supposed to be trying - but we werent being careful either so what did i expect to happen lol...it really does only take one time i have discovered lol. So your back to School! Summer seemed to go real quick this year - where does the time go! Hopefully your symptoms are real... fingers crossed for you :) I would say that is a hectic job you have...
> 
> Really hope it sticks for you hon!:hugs:
> Yeah...my job is pretty full on - if I was pregnant I think it'd be hard to hide it from the other staff because I'd have to be so much more careful and avoid certain situations. Plus I'm knackered after a day at school even without being pregnant,think it'll be tough going.
> Thanks for posting your symptoms - love reading up on those! What dpo where you when you tested?
> My backache is only intermittent and dull now, no extra toilet trips that I've noticed, think boobs seem a little sore but then
> again I could be imagining it as I'm concentrating so hard on them!!Click to expand...


Thanks :) me too
Yea i can understand that you would have to be super careful with your job. It can be so risky... But sooo worth it. I cant wait to be a mammy, were both on cloud 9 at the moment - but we look at it as in every day is a bonus as were still quite cautious. I am really taking it easy - i am afraid to do anything - other than housework of course. Normally on a sat i would be painting and stuff (walls) but i am afraid of stretching too much...prob being over the top, but i need to be! I tested at 12 dpo (i think) i wasnt really paying too much attention to the dates n stuff this time - so had to really think about when this and that happened etc. 

Aww i really hope this is your month Aquap :) x


----------



## DHime

Rockabybaby said:


> AquaP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockabybaby said:
> 
> 
> Yup, hoping the status stays that way :)
> Yea, its hard not to test when you just want to know!! I kinda had the symptoms before i tested - outer boobs were sore like as in they were bruised feeling - had that last time. Had a wierd dream actually the night before i tested - which made me test - the dream was pretty basic - dreamt i got my period... never did that happen before.. and i started having to go to the toilet in the mid of the night... which i didnt have to before (still going on) but so far so good. So Tested - was a massive shock to see 'Pregnant'. We werent supposed to be trying - but we werent being careful either so what did i expect to happen lol...it really does only take one time i have discovered lol. So your back to School! Summer seemed to go real quick this year - where does the time go! Hopefully your symptoms are real... fingers crossed for you :) I would say that is a hectic job you have...
> 
> Really hope it sticks for you hon!:hugs:
> Yeah...my job is pretty full on - if I was pregnant I think it'd be hard to hide it from the other staff because I'd have to be so much more careful and avoid certain situations. Plus I'm knackered after a day at school even without being pregnant,think it'll be tough going.
> Thanks for posting your symptoms - love reading up on those! What dpo where you when you tested?
> My backache is only intermittent and dull now, no extra toilet trips that I've noticed, think boobs seem a little sore but then
> again I could be imagining it as I'm concentrating so hard on them!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks :) me too
> Yea i can understand that you would have to be super careful with your job. It can be so risky... But sooo worth it. I cant wait to be a mammy, were both on cloud 9 at the moment - but we look at it as in every day is a bonus as were still quite cautious. I am really taking it easy - i am afraid to do anything - other than housework of course. Normally on a sat i would be painting and stuff (walls) but i am afraid of stretching too much...prob being over the top, but i need to be! I tested at 12 dpo (i think) i wasnt really paying too much attention to the dates n stuff this time - so had to really think about when this and that happened etc.
> 
> Aww i really hope this is your month Aquap :) xClick to expand...


:hugs:


----------



## DHime

so quiet......
How is everyone?


----------



## AquaP

Sorry ladies. I'm sooo rubbish at updating now I'm back at work. Truth be told not a lot happening at all which is a bit depressing. Had some cramps and back pain all over the wkend but stopped today. Also left boob sore yesterday but it's gone again too. No cm to speak of either....I'm depressed just writing this....:cry: !!! A girl at work announced she is pregnant with her third baby today,brought in her wee of the scan, im happy for her but kinda sad, you know? Also spent yesterday evening with one of my best friends who is 39 weeks pregnant, looking at all her stuff (pram,crib, car seat etc etc). So just feeling a bit sorry for myself, sorry for the moan!
How about everyone else?


----------



## AquaP

Sorry that should read wee picture of the scan.


----------



## DBZ34

:hugs: AquaP 

I'm currently trying not to read too much into my symptoms I'm experiencing. I can't help but feel a little hopeful. :) Ten more days until testing (one week until AF is due).


----------



## alyssa07

Heyy ladies! How is everyone doing? I've been MIA lately. Since I decided to not stress so much this month and over analyzing every symptom I think I have I feel soooo much better. I have still been charting but until i got on this website and looked at my chart I didn't even realize I was already 6 do with AF due next monday! I have been having a few cramps but nothing major. Also, since about 2 do my temps have been alot higher than usual. Usually after ovulation my temps are around 97.9 or 98.0 but now they are 98.2-98.6. But like I said I'm not going to read too much into it. I'm starting to like the idea of not obsessing everyday over every symptom I think I have. And oddly enough I like not knowing what do I am. Makes my life so much more simple :flower:

...how is everyone doing? Also Rockabybaby congratulations on the baby!! I'm very excited for you. Be sure to give us plenty of updates on how you and the baby are doing:hugs:


----------



## DHime

Ok. I am so confused. I thought my temp is supposed to stay up after O...
This morning it went all the way down to the cover line. Why would this happen? That's a considerable dip right? could it be a fluke or maybe I slept with my mouth open?
I just hope it doesn't point to an anovulatory cycle.
They scared me in Jan when they found several ovarian cysts on my ovaries but said it was due to comming off bc pills. Now I am worying that I may really have pcos....

Oh crap... I am having breakdown today over a temp. 
That's it! I have lost my mind!


----------



## DHime

AquaP said:


> Sorry ladies. I'm sooo rubbish at updating now I'm back at work. Truth be told not a lot happening at all which is a bit depressing. Had some cramps and back pain all over the wkend but stopped today. Also left boob sore yesterday but it's gone again too. No cm to speak of either....I'm depressed just writing this....:cry: !!! A girl at work announced she is pregnant with her third baby today,brought in her wee of the scan, im happy for her but kinda sad, you know? Also spent yesterday evening with one of my best friends who is 39 weeks pregnant, looking at all her stuff (pram,crib, car seat etc etc). So just feeling a bit sorry for myself, sorry for the moan!
> How about everyone else?

:hugs: I am so sorry sweetie!
I understand. I have been having back pain along with a feeling that someone punched me in my right boob. Just found out one of my coworkers is pg also. I haven't been hit with the jello yet but I know I will soon enough.
Be happy and drink after them. Don't they say it in the water.... :haha:


----------



## AquaP

DBZ34 said:


> :hugs: AquaP
> 
> I'm currently trying not to read too much into my symptoms I'm experiencing. I can't help but feel a little hopeful. :) Ten more days until testing (one week until AF is due).

Thanks Alyssa:flower:
Hope your temps are a good sign!!


----------



## AquaP

Sorry Alyssa and DBZ34 totally mixed up my two replies-so tired today! I meant:

Thank you DBZ34. 

And

Alyssa hope those high temps are a good sign! Maybe I should try relaxing more.....


----------



## AquaP

DHime said:


> AquaP said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies. I'm sooo rubbish at updating now I'm back at work. Truth be told not a lot happening at all which is a bit depressing. Had some cramps and back pain all over the wkend but stopped today. Also left boob sore yesterday but it's gone again too. No cm to speak of either....I'm depressed just writing this....:cry: !!! A girl at work announced she is pregnant with her third baby today,brought in her wee of the scan, im happy for her but kinda sad, you know? Also spent yesterday evening with one of my best friends who is 39 weeks pregnant, looking at all her stuff (pram,crib, car seat etc etc). So just feeling a bit sorry for myself, sorry for the moan!
> How about everyone else?
> 
> :hugs: I am so sorry sweetie!
> I understand. I have been having back pain along with a feeling that someone punched me in my right boob. Just found out one of my coworkers is pg also
> . I haven't been hit with the jello yet but I know I will soon enough.
> Be happy and drink after them. Don't they say it in the water.... :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks DHime:flower: 
Man I wish it was in the water, I'd drink it!!


----------



## AquaP

O the irony...I've been hoping (and maybe imagining) that I've had sore boobs all week and now my left boob is ON FIRE....sadly it's because a wasp crawled down there today and stung me :growlmad: ouch!
So I'm thinking I was imagining the soreness because it wasn't anything like what it actually feels like to have a sore boob, heck but it hurts!


----------



## DHime

AquaP said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaP said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies. I'm sooo rubbish at updating now I'm back at work. Truth be told not a lot happening at all which is a bit depressing. Had some cramps and back pain all over the wkend but stopped today. Also left boob sore yesterday but it's gone again too. No cm to speak of either....I'm depressed just writing this....:cry: !!! A girl at work announced she is pregnant with her third baby today,brought in her wee of the scan, im happy for her but kinda sad, you know? Also spent yesterday evening with one of my best friends who is 39 weeks pregnant, looking at all her stuff (pram,crib, car seat etc etc). So just feeling a bit sorry for myself, sorry for the moan!
> How about everyone else?
> 
> :hugs: I am so sorry sweetie!
> I understand. I have been having back pain along with a feeling that someone punched me in my right boob. Just found out one of my coworkers is pg also
> . I haven't been hit with the jello yet but I know I will soon enough.
> Be happy and drink after them. Don't they say it in the water.... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks DHime:flower:
> Man I wish it was in the water, I'd drink it!!Click to expand...

Lets go swimming in it!
OMG a wasp?! ouch!


----------



## alyssa07

Well ladies I had a dip in my temps today. Normal post o temps for me are from 98.2 to 98.6 but today it was 97.3. AF should be here monday or tuesday then I'm ready to start trying again next ccle. I needed this month break! I feel so much better and alot less stressed!! :happydance:


----------



## AquaP

I don't temp Alyssa so this may be a silly question: it wouldn't be an implantation dip?


----------



## alyssa07

It could be an implantation dip. Especially since my temp went up again this morning to 97.9. I'm hoping its implantatiin dip but I'm trying not to get my hopes up:winkwink:


----------



## AquaP

Ok well I'll get my hopes up for you instead:thumbup:
As far as I'm concerned: only boob pain is from that flippin wasp sting I got on thurs. I did have a couple of major blood sugar lows the last couple of days but I could just be not eating either enough or not the right things andi have been crazy busy at work. 
I do have a question re CM - what kind of CM is usual about a wk before your af (O was over a week a ago)? I'm still getting used to my cycles! I thought I should just get cm round O but the last 3 or 4 days I've noticed like a creamy or sometimes gungy (tmi sorry!) on my underwear or tp. Does anyone else get this? I can't even remember what my cycles used to be, soooo frustrating to not even know your own body :growlmad:


----------



## DHime

alyssa07 said:


> Well ladies I had a dip in my temps today. Normal post o temps for me are from 98.2 to 98.6 but today it was 97.3. AF should be here monday or tuesday then I'm ready to start trying again next ccle. I needed this month break! I feel so much better and alot less stressed!! :happydance:

How odd - I thought it was supposed to dip the day before...
It could be implatation dip normally 7 to 12 days after O


----------



## DHime

https://arabiaenglish.babycenter.com/...us-looks-like/
thought you guys might want to see the cm site a friend showed me.

Hope you guys are doing ok.
Alyssa - no AF yet?


----------



## AquaP

Thanks DHime! I'm good, was away this wknd at a wedding, kinda took my mind off of ttc (apart from all the babies there!). Very crampy and hugely (perhaps unreasonably!) moody at min, think it's pms related:growlmad: would love to think otherwise though. How's things with u?


----------



## alyssa07

Well yesterday I was having some very light spotting which never happens. Then this morning I woke up and AF showed up 2 days early! But like I said before, I needed this month break so onto next cycle it is!! How is everyone doing?


----------



## DHime

Hey ladies!

AquaP - I am doing ok. Been sick since Sat. I hate colds. Temps gone down today so I expect AF soon. (being on CD 27 doesn't hurt either) I was actually begining to get excited when my temps went up but when sick, who can trust it. No symptoms other than cramps. feels different than before so I am not sure if I am just paying more attention or what.

Alyssa - Sorry the witch got you. Go have a glass of wine to celebrate the start of a new cycle. It takes the negativity out of it. I have some wine and a nice hot bath for an hour soak as soon as aunt flow stops.


----------



## AquaP

Alyssa, sorry she came, I'm with DHime: a glass of wine (or two) sounds like an excellent plan:thumbup:

DHime, that's too bad you've not been well:hugs: do you think your def out though?

I'm chugging along much the same. AF due to tomorrow, have had (really) sore boobs and cramps all week which I'm now thinking have just been severe PMS - though the only witch that's been here so far has been my good self:blush: poor OH! Have had a lot of CM but I THINK it briefly had a browner tinge this evening so it's not looking good:nope: looks like we might all be on the vino this weekend!


----------



## DHime

not so sure I am out anymore
I got home and this HPT is just daring me. I got a very very very faint line. I you click on my profile you should see it.
sorry it blurry. omg I am not gonna sleep tonight!


----------



## AquaP

Aaaaargh!!!! I see it!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## DHime

Confirmed by a digi test.
I am prego!
I suddenly want a drink....


----------



## AquaP

Congratulations!!!!!!! Sooooo pleased for you m'dear!!!!!!! How many weeks does that make you?


----------



## AquaP

No AF yet...sigh. Raging headache and really warm so I think it must be en route and I don't think I have been off BCP long enough to say that I am late yet (also there are still 8 1/2 more hrs of today to go!) this may just be a longer cycle. Also CM had a teeny bit of light brown in it at one point yesterday evening.


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats DHime!! That's fantastic news!! :) :) H&H 9 months to you! 

My cycles have been so weird since getting off BC. I was sitting at 28-29 days for a few months and now all of a sudden, for the past two months, I've been at 25-26 days. I don't know which it's going to be this month. I'm assuming that it will be a shorter cycle, but I wish it was going to be longer because DH is out of town until CD13, which means I might miss ov if it's going to be a 26 day cycle again. I'm probably going to be crossing my fingers like crazy that the egg will still be catchable this month, but I'm okay with having to wait another cycle. After that, I don't know how patient I can be...


----------



## DHime

Thanks Girls!
I would say about 10 days given I had a very distictive implantation dip. So it happened on the 5th.
I hope you guys get some of that luck I was holding!
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## DBZ34

Yes, please do pass over some of that luck. I need it. Especially this month. :)


----------



## Rockabybaby

Congratulations Dhime!! Delighted for you :) I would say you are over the moon! I hope it all goes well for you :) xxx


----------



## DHime

Rockabybaby said:


> Congratulations Dhime!! Delighted for you :) I would say you are over the moon! I hope it all goes well for you :) xxx

Thanks!
We really didn't think it would happen this fast. I mean, at nearly 35 this was supposed to take a while. It wasn't till i smelled potato chips that someone ate 30 min prior to comming into contact with me. and he was 10 feet away. :shrug:
I said holy crap so many times in a row that I realized it's a total oxymoron. Crap isn't holy, it's crappy. :haha:

Did you get to your doc yet for a due date?


----------



## DHime

I hope everyone is doing okay today.
I got bad news yesterday when I went to the doc. They said I was borderline on the HCG.
I got home and took 3 tests. All came back neg. I took apart the digi test and found there was a second line but not enough HCG to consider me prego. 
The DH was soo upset. I was fine unil he cried and then we both had to have a little breakdown.
The odd thing is still no AF. I dunno what the H is going on anymore and I wish my body would just let me in on the joke.
Sorry for the rant. I am just going through alot of emotions and being unsure is the hardest part.


----------



## AquaP

O hon that's such awful news! Sending you a big hug, cant imagine how you must be feeling. Hope you're ok xoxoxo


----------



## DHime

Thanks.
I got my answer a moment ago. Started spotting so I guess he didn't stick.
I guess it was silly to think it would be so easy at my age but I am gonna get right back on the horse. Time is awaistin.


----------



## AquaP

Not silly at all! And now you know you can get pregnant it's all the more reason to get going again for your next cycle hon!


----------



## DHime

That's true. I did okay last night till I tried to sleep. Once I couldn't ingore the physical pain on top of the emotional I just had to have my time to mourn. Now I just have to get through the monster cramps and heavy bleeding part. 
Had to go to work so today will be a bit rough. At least I know for sure now and once I am finished moping around I will get a move on.


----------



## Rockabybaby

Hey Dhime - Im so sorry to hear that your going through that. Its exactly the same as what happened me by the sounds of it...It didnt stick :( Sometimes these things happen unfortunately. You will prob feel jaded for a few days - like drained - but keep the chin up if you can and get 'back on the horse' when you feel better. Wont take long - that was a little practise run!! Least ye know ye are all in working order :) Hope your ok sending lots of hugs :) :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## DHime

Thanks ladies.
I appreciate it.
I had to keep my emotions on a tight leash all day. A friend texted me asking how the pg was going. I had to take a long walk outside with a roll of toilet paper. I hope I didn't make her angry when I said I really didn't want to see or talk to anyone. I am ok here because you guys can't see if I cry. Plus many have been through the same. I am amazed how attached you get so quickly. I will never again just think it's just chemical and shouldn't be mourned. now that I have been there, I have a new respect. Rockababy, I only hope I was sensitive to you when you had yours. If not I am so sorry. You ladies are great though and I am glad we have each other.


----------



## AquaP

And we're here anytime hon. If she's a good friend she'll understand that you need some space. Hugs xoxo


----------



## DHime

How is everyone doing?
I am better today.


----------



## AquaP

You're on the up hon. I'm fine, dosed with the cold-hoping I feel less gross before I O next week or OH won't be so excited to BD. Got my digi OPKs ready, ic ones confused me so my main aim this cycle is to better pinpoint O, not too worried about a BFP, really feeling more relaxes about it. I've given myself 4 more cycles before I start to worry.


----------



## DHime

time flies. I can't believe we are on cycle 3 already. Not much as some try for years. I couldn't take it that long before I kidnap one from a trailer park. They have plenty lol


----------



## DHime

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Rockabybaby

Hey All, 

Dhime - you feelin a little better :) ?

Feeling good - yesterday i was a lazy sausage and sat on couch in front of fire watching Titanic crying my eyes out!! I had forgotten how sad that movie was ha ha - but it was just a lovely day with my honey bunny as we hadnt seen each other all week. He keeps commenting on my boobs being huge ha he loves it! But i think i need to invest in some new bra's! these are too small! Havent had morning sickness - thank god and touch wood!! 

How ye all doin :) :hugs:


----------



## AquaP

I watched Titanic too! No matter how often I see it I have this wee hope that it won't actually sink this time! I'm grand girls, cold is clearing up-managed to BD last night but it's not so easy when your nose wont stop running! Started my digi OPKs today, am thinking I O'd last cycle on cd13/14 so I'm hoping they confirm that...a bit scared I won't get any smiley faces though! But feeling much more relaxed this cycle, think I'm more settled into to the idea that BFPs are a longer term process so I'm not as panicky that it has to be THIS cycle, I'm not going to get discouraged just yet, I'm only on cycle 3 so I've a good bit to go before I can allow myself to worry. I suppose the endo/cysts/pelvic infection I had has made me a bit too negative about the whole thing but I need to at least give my body a chance before I write it off!
Hope you're all doing well!xo


----------



## Rockabybaby

AquaP said:


> I watched Titanic too! No matter how often I see it I have this wee hope that it won't actually sink this time! I'm grand girls, cold is clearing up-managed to BD last night but it's not so easy when your nose wont stop running! Started my digi OPKs today, am thinking I O'd last cycle on cd13/14 so I'm hoping they confirm that...a bit scared I won't get any smiley faces though! But feeling much more relaxed this cycle, think I'm more settled into to the idea that BFPs are a longer term process so I'm not as panicky that it has to be THIS cycle, I'm not going to get discouraged just yet, I'm only on cycle 3 so I've a good bit to go before I can allow myself to worry. I suppose the endo/cysts/pelvic infection I had has made me a bit too negative about the whole thing but I need to at least give my body a chance before I write it off!
> Hope you're all doing well!xo

Ahhh its a brilliant film... and yea, even though you know where its going - you kinda hope for a better ending lol... Good luck with the OPK's! Is this your first time using them? It is hard to fit everything in at once - but keep at it, you will get there!! :hugs:


----------



## AquaP

Thanks hon. I tried some cheapie OPKs my first cycle but found them very hard to read so I'm trying these as it's either smiley or not-no deciphering to be done, surely even I can't mess that up...!? My cousin just gave birth, her boobs were massive by the end!


----------



## DHime

Enjoy the knockers! The DH's love them. Mine is really excited about that aspect.

No morning sickness? You lucky girl!

I love Titanic. I have the soundtrack and I love it. First movie where the girl is of normal weight. Though she is way to skinny these days. It is the modern day equivilant to :an affair to remember" you ladies seen that one?


----------



## AquaP

I LOVE that film, I cry EVERY time I see it! By the end when he realises what's happened to her im a puffy mess!


----------



## DHime

Same here. gets me every time.
Made the DH watch it. He loved the story but doesn't like grant


----------



## DHime

Started using preseed - love it!
Also getting fertility blend to use this cycle.

Anyone else trying anything new this round?


----------



## AquaP

I've been using digi OPKs, got a positive yesterday,woohoo! SO much easier to use than the ICs I had before. I've realised that I actually O 4days later than I thought-no wonder I'm not pregnant! We didn't really BD loads around O this time though so am not too hopeful but pinpointing O is good enough for me this month. I'm considering preseed for either the next cycle or the one after, would be interested to know how you get on hon.


----------



## Allyson11

Hey girls. I'm trying agnus castus this month after being told it's good for anovulatory cycles and PCOS. Fingers crossed for ov. Have been charting but may have missed my ov but good news if AF comes as predicted not just inconsistent temping!


----------



## DHime

Aqua - The preseed is great! DH loves it. Says it happy lube.
Works for me - a bit hard to get in the mood when timming it and all. lol
Glad you figured it out. I am trying to figure my temps out this cycle but I am confused. So is fertility friend so go figure. I think my hormones are just still out of wack from the m/c last month. FF thinks I O'd on cd6 but I don't think so. Good thing is DH keeps me pretty busy with his jackrabbit libido and all so we r covered no matter what. He has been calm this month though. I think he is trying to be gentle with me.

Allyson - I am also going on the Angus Cactus starting today. I hope it helps. My fertility blend vitamins came in this morning...

You girls doing okay this week?


----------



## AquaP

I have some Agnus cast us for the next cycle or the one after that - trying to stagger evrything so I don't drive me or OH crazy!! Totally with you on the lube, I find it really hard to be up for it just because the OPK says so!
I had an awful day today, work really tough at minute (makes BDing even harder when you're so tired) and to top off the nightmarish day one of my colleagues came in to say she was 5 months pregnant. Shes the second pregnancy announced this month, think I work in too female a workplace! Ive only been been ttc 3 months I know but sometimes I worry that i could still be here this time next yr...
I'm not supposed to be symptom spotting...but if I was there wouldn't be anything to spot so at least I'm not getting my hopes up like I have my previous two cycles at this stage.


----------



## DHime

I know right!?
Have noticed that all of a sudden prego people are just sprouting up around you?
Also, kids at our place of worship are flock to the DH and I. It's like we are magnets or something.
I am starting to get totally green jello every time another anouncement comes my way...


----------



## AquaP

They're totally everywhere! Our church has a fairly young congregation so there's a complete abundance of children and then I go to work and everyone is pregnant. We're surrounded!
A friend of mine who has 2 young kids called me tonight and at one point said "you'd better hurry up and get pregnant or my kids will be too old for yours!" she wasn't being mean but I just wanted to scream - if only she knew how hard I am trying to get 
pregnant, enough pressure already!


----------



## DHime

Ouch! A fertile friend. That can hurt. 
I am sure it was comming from a good place though. It is crazy that we are having that issue at all.
I remember when we all thought you could get prego by just touching a guys "ahem" without bc pills and 3 types of profolactics. Boy I waisted so much time trying to not get prego... I only We'd known right...

I wouldn't worry about being here next year. Take it 1 month at a time and don't pressure yourself. The wrrying can cause added stress. Thus causing anovulatory cycles. (no one wants that)
Just keep a journal so you can show your LO one day how much you really wanted them and fought so hard to get them.


----------



## AquaP

Hey eveyone. Sorry,been a bit AWOL of late, felt like I had zero symptoms and pretty much didn't want to think about it. I realised this week that whilst I've had few pg symptoms,my usual AF symptoms (heavy sore boobs,bad cramps and backache) haven't been very obvious either...I felt a little nauseous this week and have had a few spots and that combined with lack of AF symptoms made me test...got a squinter on anIC last night and faint line thus morning. Got an FRER on the way to work and 2 lines came up!! So I think it's my BFP?! Pic is in my avatar. 
Obviously very cautious just now. AF not due til fri so i'm waitin til after the weekend at least before I change my status. Very excited and scared all at once!
How are you all doing? xo


----------



## DHime

AquaP said:


> Hey eveyone. Sorry,been a bit AWOL of late, felt like I had zero symptoms and pretty much didn't want to think about it. I realised this week that whilst I've had few pg symptoms,my usual AF symptoms (heavy sore boobs,bad cramps and backache) haven't been very obvious either...I felt a little nauseous this week and have had a few spots and that combined with lack of AF symptoms made me test...got a squinter on anIC last night and faint line thus morning. Got an FRER on the way to work and 2 lines came up!! So I think it's my BFP?! Pic is in my avatar.
> Obviously very cautious just now. AF not due til fri so i'm waitin til after the weekend at least before I change my status. Very excited and scared all at once!
> How are you all doing? xo

OMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!
:cloud9: THIS IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Gosh I hope it's a stcky little bean! 
stick baby stick!!!!!!!! (it worked for rockabybaby)

I am doing good btw. At 8DPO and temps are looking good. I wasn't expecting anything this month with the m/c last month. But with my temps staying up, I am starting to raise an eyebrow...


----------



## AquaP

Thanks hon...how exciting would it be if we got BFPs the same month??!!


----------



## DHime

AquaP said:


> Thanks hon...how exciting would it be if we got BFPs the same month??!!

Totally! Not sure what my chances are but I am hoping. My chart is all wonky so I dunno. I still don't know what is even normal for me yet. I may test in a few days but Even if it's a BFP, I will wary after my last experience. Just hang in there. Alot can happen in the first couple of weeks of PG. make sure the little bean sticks before telling people. It's fun telling but if this is chemical, it's heartbreaking having to break the bad news later.

But this is gonna be a sticky little thingy!
FX for you!:hugs:


----------



## DHime

"CRICKETS..."

psssttt............
anybody out there? How's AquaP?


----------



## AquaP

This thread has got quiet! AquaP is pretty much on tenterhooks...AF would be due tomorrow so I'm quite anxious in case she for some reason shows up. I've been a little nauseous and tired and been having cramps on and off last night and today but nothing agonising. Feel kind of full/heavy where I imagine my uterus is. My IC still said BFP this morning, it's not very dark but I'm only 13dpo and a lot of ladies say that ICs don't get very dark. 
Sadly there's nothing I can do, man I wish I had a fast forward button to get me through the next few weeks!
Just praying the cramps are regular PG cramps...:shrug:
How are your temps looking now DHime?


----------



## themarshas

AquaP said:


> This thread has got quiet! AquaP is pretty much on tenterhooks...AF would be due tomorrow so I'm quite anxious in case she for some reason shows up. I've been a little nauseous and tired and been having cramps on and off last night and today but nothing agonising. Feel kind of full/heavy where I imagine my uterus is. My IC still said BFP this morning, it's not very dark but I'm only 13dpo and a lot of ladies say that ICs don't get very dark.
> Sadly there's nothing I can do, man I wish I had a fast forward button to get me through the next few weeks!
> Just praying the cramps are regular PG cramps...:shrug:
> How are your temps looking now DHime?

I got a positive this morning, I'm hesitant to say BFP because it was very faint on a wondfu strip so I'm still sitting here nervously. Waiting on tomorrow to test again with a digital.Good luck to you!


----------



## AquaP

themarshas said:


> AquaP said:
> 
> 
> This thread has got quiet! AquaP is pretty much on tenterhooks...AF would be due tomorrow so I'm quite anxious in case she for some reason shows up. I've been a little nauseous and tired and been having cramps on and off last night and today but nothing agonising. Feel kind of full/heavy where I imagine my uterus is. My IC still said BFP this morning, it's not very dark but I'm only 13dpo and a lot of ladies say that ICs don't get very dark.
> Sadly there's nothing I can do, man I wish I had a fast forward button to get me through the next few weeks!
> Just praying the cramps are regular PG cramps...:shrug:
> How are your temps looking now DHime?
> 
> I got a positive this morning, I'm hesitant to say BFP because it was very faint on a wondfu strip so I'm still sitting here nervously. Waiting on tomorrow to test again with a digital.Good luck to you!Click to expand...

How exciting:hugs: really hope this is it for you! My IC BFP is quite faint, FRER much darker. I'm gonna do my last FRER on Saturday and maybe a digital 
next week...I'm pretty nervous myself. Really want to get tomorrow over as AF due then. Keep us posted!


----------



## DHime

Oh My Goodness!
Both of you!!!!! :hug:

I am so happy for you both.
Don't worry, cramps and bloating are very normal. Feels like AF right? Shars sudden pain should be considered a worry but AF like ones. 
FX for both of you! I hope they stick. At 13 DPO everthing is still so maybe... I wish I could hit the FF button for you.

My temps are still up there. I have taken to sleeping out of the covers with fans on me. Side effect to progesterone. (Hoping I get a BFP too) Today I woke up all stuffy but I don't know of it is alergies or what cause I am fine now. I will not symptom spot......say it again!


----------



## Rockabybaby

Hi There!!!

WOW Fantastic news AquaP and marshas!!! Absolutely briillllliant!! Fingers crossed now that they stay where they're supposed to stay!! Delighted for ye!! Summer babies now with a bit of luck! x x 

Sorry i havent been logged in this week - Its been work eat sleep, this last while.... i aint had time really. Been concious lately of - not over eating - but not eating the right things... not that i am craving chips (fries) and stuff like that - but more so that i am just being a lazy git and buying this crap at lunchtime.... so i have made a bit more of an effort in excercising, but its tough to get motivated you know? But i am determined to stick at it, as i think its good for you to be fit and also helps you sleep better at night.

Have a private scan booked in for October 23rd - which will be 12 weeks... (public health system have me booked in for November 15th) but i just thought it was too far away for my 1st scan, plus once i know everything is ok - then i can start telling people. So only 1 week to go before i can tell people - all going well at the scan. I cant wait to be able to tell everyone as i think i might spontaeneously combust soon if i cant tell people - Plus, a close friend has told me i am starting to show now so its gonna be obvious soon!! 

Thankfully, no sickness, fainting, diziness, constipation thus far - tiredness is starting to subside now... so i am a happy bunny. 2 other friends have announced that they are PG as well so i have some partners in crime now :) one of them didnt find out till 14.5 weeks!!! Mental!!

WEll, enough about me, hows everyone else doing :) x x x :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DHime

doing ok here. Very happy for those getting BFP's this month.
3 of my friends TTC got bfp's this week. Including Aqua.
I still have a ways to go. Good thing is my temps look good and I have been getting pain in my left side that feels like O pain but it O'd 9 days ago. Unless it's a 2fer..... Anyway I am way bloated though it would be too early for that for me so it's something else going on.
My lower abdomen is tender to the touch so I have no idea what's up.
Not possible to be PG so sson after m/c. 
The pain is very similar to a yanking sensation I had during the mc on my left ovary area... I really hope it's not a cyst.

Glad you are doing so weel and that the LO is sticking around! I can't beleive it is taking so long to get a scan. You have to send me pics!!!!!! You are showing already? wow


----------



## AquaP

Rockabybaby said:


> Hi There!!!
> 
> WOW Fantastic news AquaP and marshas!!! Absolutely briillllliant!! Fingers crossed now that they stay where they're supposed to stay!! Delighted for ye!! Summer babies now with a bit of luck! x x
> 
> Sorry i havent been logged in this week - Its been work eat sleep, this last while.... i aint had time really. Been concious lately of - not over eating - but not eating the right things... not that i am craving chips (fries) and stuff like that - but more so that i am just being a lazy git and buying this crap at lunchtime.... so i have made a bit more of an effort in excercising, but its tough to get motivated you know? But i am determined to stick at it, as i think its good for you to be fit and also helps you sleep better at night.
> 
> Have a private scan booked in for October 23rd - which will be 12 weeks...
> (public health system have me booked in for November 15th) but i just
> thought it was too far away for my 1st scan, plus once i know everything is ok - then i can start telling people. So only 1 week to go before i can tell people -
> all going well at the scan. I cant wait to be able to tell everyone as i think i
> might spontaeneously combust soon if i cant tell people - Plus, a close friend
> has told me i am starting to show now so its gonna be obvious soon!!
> Thankfully, no sickness, fainting, diziness, constipation thus far - tiredness is
> starting to subside now... so i am a happy bunny. 2 other friends have
> announced that they are PG as well so i have some partners in crime now :)
> one of them didnt find out till 14.5 weeks!!! Mental!!
> WEll, enough about me, hows everyone else doing :) x x x :hugs:
> :hugs:

Hey rockabybaby!
Glad everything is going well for you! Are you showing much? Is not affecting your clothes or anything?! I'm hoping I won't show til at least after 12 weeks, save me buying new clothes!
They really give you guys late scans down south, I'd expect to get mine by 12 weeks, hope all goes well with at, show us a pic if u can!
I'm grand, cramping has subsided to nearly nothing-which is good cos i was worried I was gonna get AF at any minute, but bad cos now I'm worried there's something wrong! But boobs still twingey enough to reassure me! Other than feeling REALLY tired I'm fine (not that being tired helps me sleep any better! I wake up at 3,30am every day!)
I know what you mean about telling people, it's gonna be SO hard. We've only told our mums and my sis (she's a GP so I wanted her input!) and thats it til middle of December, aaaaaargh!
I'm really happy and a bit taken aback that it's happened on my 3rd cycle but I'm still very cautious, took me 3 days to have the courage to change my 
status. 

Take care hon:hugs:


----------



## AquaP

DHime said:


> doing ok here. Very happy for those getting BFP's this month.
> 3 of my friends TTC got bfp's this week. Including Aqua.
> I still have a ways to go. Good thing is my temps look good and I have been getting pain in my left side that feels like O pain but it O'd 9 days ago. Unless it's a 2fer..... Anyway I am way bloated though it would be too early for that for me so it's something else going on.
> My lower abdomen is tender to the touch so I have no idea what's up.
> Not possible to be PG so sson after m/c.
> The pain is very similar to a yanking sensation I had during the mc on my left ovary area... I really hope it's not a cyst.
> 
> Glad you are doing so weel and that the LO is sticking around! I can't beleive it is taking so long to get a scan. You have to send me pics!!!!!! You are showing already? wow

Hang in there DHime, youre not out til she shows - some people do find they catch again very quickly after m/c - look at rockabybaby! Keep us posted. When you testing? :hugs:


----------



## DHime

True. 
1 of my other ttc friends M/C'd ove the weekend. she was 4 weeks and 4 days. Poor thing. I hate knowing she is going thru that. I am finding that I want my friends here to get a BFP just as much as I want my own.

Temps droped by a quater of a degree 2 days in a row. I am still above the cover line but I have been having cramps off and on for 2 days. So, I think I am out this month. Next month, the game is afoot! Full blown conception olympics!


----------



## AquaP

Hey hon, are you def sure you're out?:hugs: That's awful about your friend, I too would be so sad if that happened to anyone I know. 
Conception Olympics sounds good:winkwink: :winkwink: 
Sadly for my poor DH I'm a bit to afraid to dtd at the min...everything just feels a bit precarious, I'm still worried things will go wrong - only 4wks 4 days after all. But we're still pretty active, just being more inventive, so DH not totally deprived:winkwink:


----------



## DHime

Sex won't hurt the baby. even if he is um "gifted"
You may not want to tribal or anything but a little boom boom is perfectly safe
Not sure if I am out yet. AF due tomorrow. I have been getting hot flashes which is a sign of fluctuating hormones. It happend with last bfp so I am begining to wonder


----------



## AquaP

Ooo keep us posted!!


----------



## DHime

AquaP said:


> Ooo keep us posted!!

got paranoid after a hot flash in the afternoon. I was reading it can be an early pg sign. :shrug: Anyway I took a test and... BFN :cry:
So now I am just waiting for the witch. :coffee: 
Oddly enough my temp went up today... go figure. :wacko:
I had o pain back on the 13th so I suppose it is still possible though very early if that's the case.
I am having cramps though so I have no idea. My body is playing jokes on me this month. :haha:


----------



## AquaP

Sorry for the BFN hon:hugs: that does sound very confusing. I wish our bodies would be more straightforward!


----------



## DHime

i guess i will see soon - still no af
will test in the am with fmu
how r u?


----------



## DHime

another bfn


----------



## AquaP

Oh hon, I'm really sorry for all those BFNs - I take it there's no af yet either? I wonder is your cycle gonna be a bit knocked out this month after last month?
I'm doing just fine, I am just so so exhausted, I had no idea I would feel so drained. Can totally see how you would gain extra weight, it's so hardto want to excercise after you've finished work and you just want to eat. But I guess a lot is going on inside me right now. Still pretty cautious but have my first midwife appt on 7 Nov, it feels good to have the ball rolling. We are heading on hol to Spain a week tomorrow (we booked it in August when we thought it would take us a lot longer to conceive), will be so nice to go someplace warm and take it easy. Cleared the flyingwith the dr so I'm good to go (much to hubby's relief!).
Hope you get some clarity soon hon.


----------



## DHime

Glad to hear you are doing well. I am keep my fingers crossed for you.
Yes - the exaustion is horrible. It gets worse so get ready. Start a plan for nap time. 
FF moved my O date so it is more in line with oct 13th when I felt O pain. Still no AF so we shall see. Last week I felt like the witch was imminent but not this week. She knocked and went away....
be safe on the trip. I am sure you will be fine.
Did you guys get over the fear of PG sex yet? Any other symptoms other than being tired?


----------



## AquaP

No we still haven't done it! I think it's more linked to me being too shattered to feel remotely like doing anything requiring unnecessary energy! Really somedays it's like I've been hit by a bus.
Not a huge amount of other symtoms...BBs still hurt a bit, esp when i go up/downstairs or run, and they are getting pretty huge (OH loves it, I hate them, they look odd), I was already a UK D cup and am at least size bigger already. I also get the odd wave of nausea but nothing that I would officially call morning sickness - that hopefully won't hit next week when we're in Spain. Really looking forward to Saturday, I think I different setting will help me take my mind off of worrying (though I am better than last week!).
So does that mean you're not as far past O as you thought then? Are you still in wiith a chance this cycle? I hope so:hugs:


----------



## DHime

Nah. Got the witch this afternoon. Odd there was no temp drop though.
oh well
Glad you are hanging in there.


----------



## AquaP

Aww hon, I'm so sorry she came :hugs:

On to the next one, I'm sending fertile thoughts your way:flower:


----------



## DHime

Well, the good news is that this month I seem to actually have a flow. sorry for the TMI but I was worried that I wasn't builfing up enough uterine glue for anything to stick.
I guess the feritlity boosters are working. lol


----------



## AquaP

Never TMI on here-it's the only place I can write whatver I want! That is a positive-stay positive hon,you know from your second cycle that you CAN conceive so it's gonna happen again!


----------



## themarshas

Hi all! I'm back to ttc after a Miscarriage this weekend at 5 weeks. We're taking this month off but still hoping for good news in the near future.


----------



## AquaP

so so sorry again hon, can't imagine how you must be feeling xo


----------



## DHime

Marshas - Oh No sweetie! I am so sorry :hug: Are you doing okay?

AquaP - Sore BB's are just getting started. My DH is totally excited about the possibility. I am already a D so he is just wringing his hands saying he can't wait to play with the new toys. Poor thing has no idea it will hands off due to the swelling causing pain. lol


----------



## themarshas

I'm doing ok, just hoping to recover physically and emotionally as quickly as possible so we can try again. Just an unfortunate event that is sadly all too common...


----------



## DHime

That's true. I had no idea how often till I looked it up during my own. 70% of women have at least 1 ealy mc. Most women just never even realize they were ever pg since they weren't looking for it. I am so sorry you had to be with all of us in that 70%. Good news is women tend to be much more fertile in the months preceeding a m/c. Expect your 1st cycle to be odd though. mine sure was. I still feel a bit sad sometimes about it but I have to remember it wasn't even formed yet and something was already wrong. My body knew to reject it and that is something that was completely and utterly out of my hands. 
If you have to, watch a sad movie to get all the tears out. It makes a difference.

FX for Aqua! May you be in the 30 percentile!


----------



## AquaP

Thanks hon, I hope so too. I'm sure it's been very tough for you both. Had a wee scare today, one of my 11 yr old pupils kneed me hard in the tummy (I teach kids with behavioural diffs) really freaked me out so boss sent me home to rest. I'm prob overreacting but I'm just so grateful for my little bean I'm terrified of anything happening to him/her. Resting the rest of today just as a precaution. I probably sound like a total hypochondriac (can't spell that word!).


----------



## themarshas

DHime said:


> . Expect your 1st cycle to be odd though. mine sure was. I still feel a bit sad sometimes about it but I have to remember it wasn't even formed yet and something was already wrong. My body knew to reject it and that is something that was completely and utterly out of my hands.
> If you have to, watch a sad movie to get all the tears out. It makes a difference.
> 
> FX for Aqua! May you be in the 30 percentile!

I'm expecting it to be awful but I'm on the same page as you. I'm honestly just happy that it happened now versus 5 weeks from now and it helps to know that my body knows what it is doing and is hopefully preparing itself for a happy and healthy future little bundle of joy. I had a good breakdown yesterday so I think that is out my system and my DH and I had a good heart to heart last night which helped to heal things a bit. 

FX for Aqua! and I have to say that next time I'll probably be a ridiculous hypocondriact (I can't spell it either) too.


----------



## Joanne82

Hello all, I am very new to this, as we have not told anyone that we are trying, well his bf knows but thats it, and it is nice to see that there are others in the same boat, I'm the only one in my social group, the rest are gay men or single, so they don't understand, going through this OH already has a son so it really is nice not to feel alone x


----------



## DHime

Hi Joanne!
I know what you mean. Only 1 of my IRL friends knows. It is hard though but once you have made some good friends here in the forums, you won't feel alone at all.
I like people here better than tose I see everywhere else.
Howelong have you been trying?


----------



## DHime

themarshas said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> . Expect your 1st cycle to be odd though. mine sure was. I still feel a bit sad sometimes about it but I have to remember it wasn't even formed yet and something was already wrong. My body knew to reject it and that is something that was completely and utterly out of my hands.
> If you have to, watch a sad movie to get all the tears out. It makes a difference.
> 
> FX for Aqua! May you be in the 30 percentile!
> 
> I'm expecting it to be awful but I'm on the same page as you. I'm honestly just happy that it happened now versus 5 weeks from now and it helps to know that my body knows what it is doing and is hopefully preparing itself for a happy and healthy future little bundle of joy. I had a good breakdown yesterday so I think that is out my system and my DH and I had a good heart to heart last night which helped to heal things a bit.
> 
> FX for Aqua! and I have to say that next time I'll probably be a ridiculous hypocondriact (I can't spell it either) too.Click to expand...

Are you kidding?! DH says next time, I am on lock-down. Resting only. No sugar, caffine, nothing. Don't worry, I can't spell either.


----------



## futrbabymaker

If any of you are still looking for a buddy please PM me. I literally have no one in RL who I can actually talk to and I am going nuts :(


----------



## DHime

Aqua - I really hope you are still okay.
I can't believe that kid would do that. My DH is in school to teach ese.
Does your boss know?


----------



## DHime

Future baby maker
You are more than welcome here.
How long have you been ttc?


----------



## AquaP

DHime said:


> Aqua - I really hope you are still okay.
> I can't believe that kid would do that. My DH is in school to teach ese.
> Does your boss know?


I'm ok thanks hon. Was just scarey at the time. Unfortunately it sometimes goes with my job, the pupils have severe learning and behavioural dificulties. My boss does know-she sent me home to rest,I had a few cramps but ok otherwise. Dr says bean is well protected so it would take a lot to hurt it-it'd be worse if it was later on. 
Still a weepy mess at times - one of my classroom assistants was so completely rude to me today,I just had to walk out and go have a cry, it's so embarrassing to be so out of control!:blush:
I finished today for over a weeks break. Heading to Spain early saturday morning. So relieved I'm exhausted, my job can be stressful and I need a break. España here I come! 

Any news with you?


----------



## DHime

I am doing well. CD 6 and temping daily. I am thinking of buying an opk at the drug store.
I really am wanting to get this part done so I can get to the good stuff.
Your LO is the size of a pea already?! Wow!
The emotions are hard for a while but it is supposed to go away in the 2nd trimester.
Hang in there. I was like that before the mc. I cried watching commercials. Get a pair of attitude glasses to cover your eyes. It helps hide it when you get teary.


----------



## Rockabybaby

AquaP said:


> Rockabybaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi There!!!
> 
> WOW Fantastic news AquaP and marshas!!! Absolutely briillllliant!! Fingers crossed now that they stay where they're supposed to stay!! Delighted for ye!! Summer babies now with a bit of luck! x x
> 
> Sorry i havent been logged in this week - Its been work eat sleep, this last while.... i aint had time really. Been concious lately of - not over eating - but not eating the right things... not that i am craving chips (fries) and stuff like that - but more so that i am just being a lazy git and buying this crap at lunchtime.... so i have made a bit more of an effort in excercising, but its tough to get motivated you know? But i am determined to stick at it, as i think its good for you to be fit and also helps you sleep better at night.
> 
> Have a private scan booked in for October 23rd - which will be 12 weeks...
> (public health system have me booked in for November 15th) but i just
> thought it was too far away for my 1st scan, plus once i know everything is ok - then i can start telling people. So only 1 week to go before i can tell people -
> all going well at the scan. I cant wait to be able to tell everyone as i think i
> might spontaeneously combust soon if i cant tell people - Plus, a close friend
> has told me i am starting to show now so its gonna be obvious soon!!
> Thankfully, no sickness, fainting, diziness, constipation thus far - tiredness is
> starting to subside now... so i am a happy bunny. 2 other friends have
> announced that they are PG as well so i have some partners in crime now :)
> one of them didnt find out till 14.5 weeks!!! Mental!!
> WEll, enough about me, hows everyone else doing :) x x x :hugs:
> :hugs:
> 
> Hey rockabybaby!
> Glad everything is going well for you! Are you showing much? Is not affecting your clothes or anything?! I'm hoping I won't show til at least after 12 weeks, save me buying new clothes!
> They really give you guys late scans down south, I'd expect to get mine by 12 weeks, hope all goes well with at, show us a pic if u can!
> I'm grand, cramping has subsided to nearly nothing-which is good cos i was worried I was gonna get AF at any minute, but bad cos now I'm worried there's something wrong! But boobs still twingey enough to reassure me! Other than feeling REALLY tired I'm fine (not that being tired helps me sleep any better! I wake up at 3,30am every day!)
> I know what you mean about telling people, it's gonna be SO hard. We've only told our mums and my sis (she's a GP so I wanted her input!) and thats it til middle of December, aaaaaargh!
> I'm really happy and a bit taken aback that it's happened on my 3rd cycle but I'm still very cautious, took me 3 days to have the courage to change my
> status.
> 
> Take care hon:hugs:Click to expand...

so Sorry its taken me so long to get back to you/all. I am glad to hear everything is going good AquaP - you got a little scare with that kid kneeing you in the tummy - thank god all is ok. 

Im so sorry TheMarshas, :( all i can say is keep trying and you will get there in the end, just one of those things. Better things to come :)

Got the scan done on Sunday - I cant believe how quick it came around - got to see the heartbeat and it wiggling around and jumping about :) even thought i cant feel a thing!! It really made it so so real once you see it!! It was amazing!! We were delighted!! Then we were able to tell our parents together and immediate family. It is such an exciting time and everyone is over the moon for us :) 

Cant wait for this to happen to you all - it is such a special time x x 

I dont have a scanner unfortunately - otherwise i would have posted it up x x


----------



## futrbabymaker

DHime said:


> Future baby maker
> You are more than welcome here.
> How long have you been ttc?

Thanks. :) 

1 year, 4 months, and 6 days. WAY too long for my liking. I know some others have been trying much longer, I just can't imagine their heartbreak because mine is HUGE.


----------



## AquaP

Rockabybaby said:


> AquaP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockabybaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi There!!!
> 
> WOW Fantastic news AquaP and marshas!!! Absolutely briillllliant!! Fingers crossed now that they stay where they're supposed to stay!! Delighted for ye!! Summer babies now with a bit of luck! x x
> 
> Sorry i havent been logged in this week - Its been work eat sleep, this last while.... i aint had time really. Been concious lately of - not over eating - but not eating the right things... not that i am craving chips (fries) and stuff like that - but more so that i am just being a lazy git and buying this crap at lunchtime.... so i have made a bit more of an effort in excercising, but its tough to get motivated you know? But i am determined to stick at it, as i think its good for you to be fit and also helps you sleep better at night.
> 
> Have a private scan booked in for October 23rd - which will be 12 weeks...
> (public health system have me booked in for November 15th) but i just
> thought it was too far away for my 1st scan, plus once i know everything is ok - then i can start telling people. So only 1 week to go before i can tell people -
> all going well at the scan. I cant wait to be able to tell everyone as i think i
> might spontaeneously combust soon if i cant tell people - Plus, a close friend
> has told me i am starting to show now so its gonna be obvious soon!!
> Thankfully, no sickness, fainting, diziness, constipation thus far - tiredness is
> starting to subside now... so i am a happy bunny. 2 other friends have
> announced that they are PG as well so i have some partners in crime now :)
> one of them didnt find out till 14.5 weeks!!! Mental!!
> WEll, enough about me, hows everyone else doing :) x x x :hugs:
> :hugs:
> 
> Hey rockabybaby!
> Glad everything is going well for you! Are you showing much? Is not affecting your clothes or anything?! I'm hoping I won't show til at least after 12 weeks, save me buying new clothes!
> They really give you guys late scans down south, I'd expect to get mine by 12 weeks, hope all goes well with at, show us a pic if u can!
> I'm grand, cramping has subsided to nearly nothing-which is good cos i was worried I was gonna get AF at any minute, but bad cos now I'm worried there's something wrong! But boobs still twingey enough to reassure me! Other than feeling REALLY tired I'm fine (not that being tired helps me sleep any better! I wake up at 3,30am every day!)
> I know what you mean about telling people, it's gonna be SO hard. We've only told our mums and my sis (she's a GP so I wanted her input!) and thats it til middle of December, aaaaaargh!
> I'm really happy and a bit taken aback that it's happened on my 3rd cycle but I'm still very cautious, took me 3 days to have the courage to change my
> status.
> 
> Take care hon:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> so Sorry its taken me so long to get back to you/all. I am glad to hear everything is going good AquaP - you got a little scare with that kid kneeing you in the tummy - thank god all is ok.
> 
> Im so sorry TheMarshas, :( all i can say is keep trying and you will get there in the end, just one of those things. Better things to come :)
> 
> Got the scan done on Sunday - I cant believe how quick it came around - got to see the heartbeat and it wiggling around and jumping about :) even thought i cant feel a thing!! It really made it so so real once you see it!! It was amazing!! We were delighted!! Then we were able to tell our parents together and immediate family. It is such an exciting time and everyone is over the moon for us :)
> 
> Cant wait for this to happen to you all - it is such a special time x x
> 
> I dont have a scanner unfortunately - otherwise i would have posted it up x xClick to expand...

That's such great news! I can't wait to finally see a heartbeat - it would be so reassuring. Glad you're still keeping well xo.


----------



## AquaP

Ugh, soooo sick today - not vomited but just so queasy. 6 weeks on the dot. It's reassuring but really not pleasant, my wee waves of nausea have all merged into one big constant one, yuck!
Have a supply of dry crackers, sour sweets and root ginger for my flight tomorrow....please don't let me be sick on the plane!!!!


----------



## DHime

Rockabybaby - Awww I am so happy for you. Can't wait to join you on the ride of a lifetime.

AquaP - You will get there sooner thank you think. The only advice I have is get a vomit bag just in case. (sorry)

Babymaker - WOW have been to the doc yet?


----------



## AquaP

I may need more than one sick bag to be honest! 

Well that's me for til next fri/sat. Don't think I'll have Internet on holiday-will be interesting to see if I have any withdrawal symptoms-am on here most days!

Hope everyone has a good week!xoxo


----------



## DHime

have fun aqua!


----------



## DHime

hmmm how is everyone?


----------



## themarshas

Everything is good here. Got a Positive OPK today and it's nice to know that it's a real one (not left over hormones) because I had a blood test monday that said everything was back to normal. We're back to TTC right off and I'm Feeling a bit more optimistic with this whole process, although the let down will be horrible if there isn't a BFP after this rollercoaster of a month.


----------



## DHime

That's great!
We didn't get a BFP but not for lack of trying. lol It is a rollercoaster though right?!
I am glad everything is back to normal for you guys.
I still have no idea what normal is for me. I am going for my check up soon cause I get health insurnace on the 14th. Dec 1st my butt will be in the docs office! yay!


----------



## AquaP

Hey everyone! Quick hello from Spain-finally found wifi here! Having fun but feel pretty sick at least half of each day, really not so pleasant, roll on second tri! All the best forthe TTCing this month ladies,hope it's your month! 
Oh and we finally dtd...ouch but it hurt,kinda burny pain,will have to mention it to midwife at some point...! 7 weeks tomro,slowly but surely getting nearer the 12 week mark. 
Back home at the weekend, be on more then. xo


----------



## DHime

Awesome!
7 weeks already? Be sure to send me pics!
Can't wait till u get back.

How everyone else? Still stopping by?


----------



## Allyson11

Hey, it's amazing how many people have got pg on this thread. I'm good but thinking of going ntnp.


----------



## DHime

Yep - This is actually a good luck thread. Everyone keeps getting BFP's and leaving. But that's a good thing though


----------



## DHime

Allyson11 said:


> Hey, it's amazing how many people have got pg on this thread. I'm good but thinking of going ntnp.

Is it becuase of the let downs every month? :hugs:
I have gotten to where I just indulge myself at the start of each cycle so I have something non baby to look forward to. Candy, wine, jello shots, german beer to name a few. But then I have made my peace if it doesn't happen. I did alot of stupid things that may well have ruined any chance for kids when I was younger so I don't feel bad that it's hard for me now.
I do feel bad for those who never made those mistakes and yet still have problems. It is heartbreaking every month to think. 
I know it's hard to stay positive even tho it's all around you. I am slowly collecting pets to take up my maternal insticts. Soon I will own a zoo. lol


----------



## Allyson11

Pretty much, it's just all the waiting, trying to find stuff thy works, not knowing when I'm ovulating(I've had some freaky cycles) I just stressed out and burned out crying to oh last week when I realised this cycle will be loooong. 

We're thinking about getting a dashund and calling it sausage :)

Xxx


----------



## DHime

OMG - Love the name! I had a datsy once - his name was pumpkin. sweet dogs. Love to dig


----------

